# December 2014 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st December 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD , Result
Crazyhorse , IVF , 1st Dec , 
laraLoo , IVF , 1st Dec , 
Milliekinillie , FET , 1st Dec , 
bonniebelle , IVF , 2nd Dec , 
Fat_Bunny , ICSI , 3rd Dec , 
Bedazzled , FET , 5th Dec , 
London30 , IVF , 13th Dec , 
G_star , IVF , 14th Dec , 
Freyarun , IUI , 18th Dec , 
fellybabe , FET , 22nd Dec , 
fingers & toes x'd , IVF , 27th Dec , 
Stephkb6713 , IVF , , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Sharry,

Please add me when you get a chance.  I did IVF this cycle, and my OTD is 1st Dec.


----------



## Doro

Hello, I'm testing on the 04th this cycle, good luck to everyone joining here!


----------



## orange73

Hi Sharry,

Could you please add me? FET, *ET* is this Wed (*26th Nov*) and *OTD is 10th Dec*.

Good luck to all! Hopefully this will be a lucky thread in time for Christmas.

Orange x


----------



## milliekinillie

Best of luck everyone!!!.... CRAZYHORSE I see your due to test on the 1st of dec.... Me too!!! How has your treatment been.... Such a blooming rollercoaster eh?!!!


----------



## bonniebelle

Hi Sharry,
Please can I join?  
My OTD is 02 December.  IVF done on 18th November, 2 x 2d transfers on 20th Nov.
Thanks !

and hi to everyone.  only 4dpo and already going a little crazy.  normally i push to blastocyst stage just to not have to endure the whole wait !!!    got AF like cramps and not hopeful.

bonnie xx


----------



## milliekinillie

Hi Bonnie!!!  I did blast transfer on 20th also!!!! We did ours in Bulgaria this time..... Am SO SO SO nervous! The whole process is unbelievable isn't it? Oh The stress!!!!! 

I'm cramping none stop too but tbh I think it's the progesterone... I hope


----------



## BeDazzled

Can I be added please? 
FET of 5d blast done yesterday. OTD 5th December. 
Best of luck ladies.   to all


----------



## milliekinillie

Morning all! Hope everyone good this morning?! Have been dreaming and cramping all night!.... No doubt the progesterone! .....
BEDAZZLED: I was just reading ur sig.... U did a 5d transfer too from a frostie!..... Out of the same batch that you conceived your baby girl..... That looks really promising for you  .... If you were anything like me n my partner u were beside urself waiting to hear if they thawed!..... 

Well that goes for us all doesn't it? How many survived, how many are growing..... I'm traumatized from this round I think.... It's def been the worst one yet. Mind u I won't care if it works!!

Have any of u lovely ladies heard of PBMCs? We did our treatment in Bulgaria this time and doc used this..... Said it acted like a glue following transfer.... Their also using neupogen injections to stop my body from rejecting the embryo...., any of you heard of these?

These are new to us.... Kind of needed something new though to give us some hope back!

Be well lovelies! 

Millie xx

ORANGE: I just read ur sig.... OMG ur currently waiting to see if d3 envies make it to blast...... Oh lady my thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Wishing lots of luck to all! Millie, I was pretty distressed the week before egg collection when they saw only 2 follicles responding. In the end there were 3 mature follicles, which yielded one egg. Strangely, I've felt OK about it ever since hearing in recovery that they got that one egg. It's completely irrational, but I thought, "That'll be our wee boy", and I've thought so ever since. I haven't told DH this, as he'll think I'm off my head (which I probably am, and I'll be crushed if this cycle doesn't work -- but I would have been anyway). However, this particular delusion is making the 2ww easier this time.


----------



## milliekinillie

CRAZYHORSE... It's funny u should say that coz we've been saying the same about our one and only Surviving embryo...That'll be our little chap.... As stubborn as his mammy!!!! We have a four year old boy already and he knows that mammy had to go to doctors to get a seed in my belly.... He says if this seed grows into a baby it's going to be a boy and well call him either jake or Michael!!!! (I've even seen him pretending his football is baby Michael..bless) then he says 'if the seed doesn't grow into a baby well just go back and get another seed' !!! I love how they think 

I'm glad this train of thought is keeping you sane..... I'm up and down if I'm honest. Too afraid to be positive and too afraid to be negative. I keep telling myself its all divine timing anyway ..... It's either the right time for our little ones to come in or it isn't. I guess we just have to trust that they know and see more about the bigger picture than we do!!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi everyone 
Just jumped on this thread  hope everyone isn't going to crazy.. 
I had my 3dt with  2embies yesterday and I literally think I'm going mad waiting...wondering...questioning.....analysing.... How goes everyone else stay sane my test date is the 3rd... My clinic didn't grade our embies but they said that one is a of good quality and just missed out on the 5day criteria as its starting to compact and the other is slightly behind but that they are both viable for pregnancys.. Any one has any advice on this?? Or on how to stay focused 
Love 
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## orange73

Hi Millie,

Thanks *Millie*! They're being defrosted tomorrow... they were our top grade embies so to ensure I had two in the big freeze if the others didn't make it to blast they were frozen. The other 5 were left to go to blast where we managed to freeze 2 of them. So they'll be our back up on Wed if the others don't thaw well. The Nov/Dec thread was going so crazy, I just couldn't keep up and as I am so close to transfer I popped on this thread... so I hope you ladies don't mind me gate crashing!

As everyone says it only takes one, but the thought of having to go through it all again is hard isn't it. I'm really hoping we have a successful thread and I'm totally routing for us all. Looking forward to having mon and wed out the way.

How are you guys keeping busy? Have you taken time off work?

*Millie* - I know what you mean 'too afraid to be positive and too afraid to be negative', between a rock and a hard place isn't it!!
*Crazyhorse* - I think it's only natural to think like that! They do say positive thoughts will go a long way.

Hello to Bedazzled, Bonniebelle, Doro and ChrisKirsty, keeping my fingers crossed for you all. It's so nice to see that some ladies on here have little ones. Praying they get a bro or sis soon . What are your guys thoughts on SET vs DET (It's our first transfer after ICSI due MF and I'm under 35). DH and my head are saying SET but I'm so scared of it not working, DET would increase our chances... but also DET does come with risk doesn't it... not sure we would manage with twins as we live away from family for support (obviously if we are lucky enough that it works).

Orange x


----------



## milliekinillie

hi *kirsty*! welcome  I have no idea how to stay focused im afraid.... im going off my head a bit and its only day 3!.... im taking it easy yesterday and today then from tomorrow il get back to doing small bits. not going back to work until after test which Il be doing the 1st dec!!

*Orange*.... that's great news about your embies.... sounds like you have a good batch    fingers crossed now itl go to plan for you! you asked abut SET v's DET..... id have gone with DET if wed have had enough to put back but sadly that wasn't to be the case. id actually love twins. we always said wed love three children so it would mean our family would be complete and we could finish with the ivf process for good..... how nice would that be?! although the other side of it (I say this as a consolation to myself) is theres a possibility they would come early and be in an incubator for the first few weeks of their precious little lives, also it would prob be a little harder to give full on attention to both at the same time.... im a HUGE attachment advocate and im sure it would be that bit more difficult.... im sure its all do-able though and Id still love twins!!...... BUT of course, at this moment in time I just want to be pregnant and one little poppet would more than make my day!

hi to everyone else too!.... hope u guys are holding up ok


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi ladies,

Please can I join this thread?  I've had two blasts trf today on a natural fet.  Otd is 4 Dec but af is due 2 Feb so nine days time (I'm not taking any drugs).

Orange I've always gone for set, but went for det this time as it was my last two embies and they had lost quality on thaw.  My dd was set from ivf.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## LaraLoo

Please add me as well!  b-hCG on the 1st Dec after our ET on Nov 20th.  

I've not heard of PBMCs Millie but I'm having intralipid infusions to help suppress my NK cells.

Love 'n' baby dust to you all!! xo


----------



## milliekinillie

Hi Laraloo!!! (Cool name!) the docs giving me neupogen also I'm presuming this lowers nk cells also or at least has same effect? I see u and I have same t/f and test dates!.... How has it all been for u n how u holding up? 

Xx


----------



## LaraLoo

Thanks!    It's been a really good experience this time around.  I've been much more relaxed and I know we have done everything possible to maximize our chances by going the double donation route, the hysteroscopy, implantation cuts, autoimmune stuff.  I'm glad we switched clinics, it's a totally different experience this time around.  

The only thing I'm struggling with at the moment is the diet and trying to determine if I should go back on an autoimmune paleo diet (I was so miserable on it though!) or low GI or some combination of the both!  Oh and then there is the constant looking out for all the signs!  Makes the sanest version of me go a little doolally!! 

I've tomorrow off work so might try and crack on with the Christmas wrapping to take my mind off things!  How are you holding up? xo 

PS whenever i see your username i get the Milli Vanilli soundtrack in my head!  AWESOME!!


----------



## milliekinillie

BaHaha!!!! Millivanilli.... Oh dear  !!!!!! U certainly made me smile tho   

You sound really positive which is good! You went for double donation as in both sperm and eggs? if this round doesn't work for us well go that route next.... It's funny it just slips off the tongue when saying it (double donation) but its all such HUGE decisions and emotions that go along with it isn't it? Big big stuff (at first) then it just boils down to wanting a baby regardless of how we get there!! Such a crazy process! I really hope this works for u lady x

As for me.... I'm TERRIFIED. I'm so scared this cycle. I was told last cycle wed need to do egg donation as my eggs are fried so thankfully I'm in a same sex relationship and we used my partners eggs.... We already have a little boy so we used his daddies sperm (donor) so if this works it means kiddies will be 100% bio related which would be nice. Although truth be known its not that big a deal anymore we just want a baby now. the thoughts of going through this again is a killer tho. And for some reason the thoughts of facing that gut wrenching loss if it doesn't work is really catching me this time. 

Normally I'm really positive during our cycles.... This time I feel almost too scared to be positive.... I'm in limbo!.... Well all us ladies are in limbo aren't we? I'm not enjoying it I have to say. ..... Wooops, didn't mean to blabber on, sorry about that!!!!

Il shut up now before I knock you out of your positive place!!  Stay there as long as you can and Il have my fingers crossed for u that u get ur bfp! Xx

Btw.... You travelled abroad for ur cycle..... Us too!!! We went to Bulgaria!!! Have to sleep now but looking forward to hearing ur experiences!!!! .... I was pleasantly surprised I have to say!   chat ya soon! Xx


----------



## Stephkb6713

Could I be added please? I'm having day5 blastocyst transfer at 12:50 tomorrow! Scared. Cos I know a blast makes its decision to implant within 24 hours :O or so I've been told anyway. Had my first fresh cycle and so far it's been relatively easy. Up until egg collection anyway. Before that it was all practical stuff. It seems to me this is where the emotional stuff comes into play!! I hope to hear some positive stories from everyone soon xxx


----------



## LaraLoo

Best of luck, Stephkb6713, I'm thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way!!  

MillieK - yeah donor eggs and donor sperm.  The DE route was a tough decision but once we made it, we knew that we made the right decision.  We're going all in!  And who wouldn't want the eggs of a gorgeous altruistic 23 year old?? ;o)  For us it's the end result that counts and maybe the decision was made a little easier by knowing that my DH wouldn't be genetically related either.  The end justifies the means but I know it's not for everyone.  

Chilled and positive don't necessarily go hand in hand!  I'm scared witless of getting another negative result but being realistic it's part of our journey.  The killer is that it feels right this time but a big disappointment could be lurking around the corner!  Still, gotta be in it to win it!   xo


----------



## snowangel

Hi can you add me I test 1st dec. I had 2 day 5/6 blastocyst. Is transfer day counted as 1dp5dt or is it day after?..?? Sorry stupid Question


----------



## LaraLoo

Snowangel, transfer day is classed as day zero, at least that's what I've been told!  Ooh there's a lot of us testing on the 1st!  Looking forward to seeing all those BFPs!  

Sending positive vibes and PMA to you all! xo


----------



## askingtheangels

hello! I'll join too please. Another thread to get obsessive with lol! Hello Laraloo and Snowangel my cycle buddies! 

I'm testing 3rd Dec - fingers crossed I last that long. I'm a serial tester!

I had 5 day hatching blasts put back on 23rd. C'mon you good things!!!

Love and luck to all xx


----------



## LaraLoo

Lovely to "meet" you shoegal100!!  C'mon little blasts!! xo


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Hello All!

Can I be added? I had a day5 blast transferred on Saturday and test day of 3rd Dec  

*fingers crossed for everyone*


----------



## CrazyHorse

I hear you, ShoeGal. I got my pack of 10 mIU/ml hCG test strips today and confirmed that the trigger shot has left the building. I suspect that for me testing will commence towards the end of this week -- no way will I make it to OTD, even though I'm well aware that false negative HPTs are common so early on. Curiosity is powerful!


----------



## Laughter123

Hey ladies,

I need your help. I have had my et on Friday with a 3 day embryo. Since Sunday I have been having cramping on and off.  I have had 3 failed cycles and have never got to OTD. 

Is it too early for AF signs?

I am officially going out of my mind.

Pls help x


----------



## Samdog

No it wont be AF. Its most likely to be your insides hurting after all it has been through. Also the progesterone mimics lots of symptoms.

I am on cycle 3- my BFP I cramped all the time. (Sadly our little peanut didn't last past 7 weeks)

Please try to keep yourself busy.  Or you will go mad.

Hope it helps.x


----------



## milliekinillie

Laraloo..... Altruistic 23yr old eggs sound PERFECT to me  .... Ur gonna get ur bfp, I feel it in me water!!!! 

Hi to everyone else!!! And to you eager beavers getting ready to poas.... I think I'm too much of a coward.... If I poas early my other half will divorce me..... I did it last time and was practically suicidal.... Not good....

Btw.... I am CRIPPLED with lower back pain and dull period like cramps in uterus. Please god that's not a sign of af...... Starting to freak me out more than a little


----------



## LaraLoo

Welcome Fat_Bunny!!  

CrazyHorse - OMG last cycle I was waking up at 4am, as bright as a button, ready to poas.  Do not want to get back into that heartbreaking habit again!  But I'm excited for you, just think I'm too chickensh*t this time around!  

Aww thanks milliekinillie!  We shall see!  Just 7 more days to go...eek!  Sorry you're in so much pain, is it not too early for your AF?  I've been having lots of cramps as well, and it's hard to try and ignore them but I'm convinced it's from the progesterone.  Sending PMA to you sweetie! 

Hope everyone has had a good day!  We're all nearly one day closer to OTD!  xo


----------



## milliekinillie

Laraloo I think u might b right that its too early for af.... Was looking stuff up and I think the back ache is from the neupogen and yes I'm sure that blasted progesterone has something to do with it aswell!.... God damn it!  Time will tell I guess  hope ur well luvy!!! 

Off to get magnets in my ears now  (il try ANYTHING at this point loads of loves to u all xxxx


----------



## Laughter123

Thank you. I had a little cry and feel better for it. My cramps have gone for now. It's just so hard. I know it is hard for people around me but if this doesn't work I don't think I have the emotional energy!


----------



## CrazyHorse

LaraLoo, I had a terrible time sleeping the in 2nd half of the tww last cycle -- going to sleep late, waking up early. I think part of it was that DH was out of town on business, which meant I didn't have someone at home to distract me. This time I am SO TIRED, even though I'm sleeping 9-10 hours a night. Yawning my way through the afternoons, etc. It may just be the mental fatigue from the last few months.


----------



## BeDazzled

Hi guys, great to see so many on here now. 
Millie I think the back pain and cramps sound good, I'm sure I had that on my successful cycle. Lots of us have gone abroad , its way better. I'm in Ireland and the clinic I used in prague is way superior than anything we have here.
I'm having mad dreams, this morning I dreamt I had took my meds.......that's a dangerous one!! 
Plus I have heaviness in my uterus and the fuse is very short!! Damn meds. I have to take hcg shots 2, 4 & 6 days after FET so no testing early for me. The hcg wont be gone from blood stream until Friday week which is OTD.
Crazyhorse it is so draining imo. I feel wrecked but then find it hard to switch off in bed. 
Look some of you guys I feel that its a boy, I definitely feel it is a boy embie. Hopefully I get to find out. 
Best of luck ladiesxx


----------



## LaraLoo

CrazyHorse - all the stress and worry sure catches up with you.  I don't feel as tired or as sick this time around.  Of course I have no idea what that means until next week.  I have however been on a seriously short fuse which may have backfired tonight when my DH administered my Pregnyl injection.  Wowee that one kicked like a horse!  

*Mental note to self, don't be a psychob*tch to someone holding a needle*

BeDazzled - good luck for Friday lovey!  Sending little boy vibes your way! 

Millie - hope the magnets go well!  I can't wait for my acupuncture on Wednesday!

Big love and baby dust to you all!  --Lara xo


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi ladies 
Hope everyone is getting through the waiting game  
I'm going crazy my cramping has calmed abit a can't work out if this is a good or bad thing?? I'm a little confused do u count your days from ec or et?? I had my ex 19/11 and my et the 22 so what am I now?? Also when would you expect implantation to happen after a 3dt sorry for all the questions I'm a 1st timer 
Love to you all 
Kirsty 
Xxxxx


----------



## Mishal

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this website and to the forum as well. I hope everyone who is in 2ww get BFP. I am feeling very low today as I have BFN after 8dp5dt. This is my second IVF and I am loosing hope  . I have seen a lot of ladies getting BFP on or before 8dp5dt. Is there anyone who had negative on day 8 but positive afterwards

Should I do another test tomorrow? I had Egg Retrieved on Tuesday 11th Nov and ET on Sunday 16 NOV. 

Thanks in advance
I am having my treatment done from BCRM, Bristol. Is there anyone from that clinic as well?

Mishal


----------



## LaraLoo

Hi Mishal - I'm so sorry you're feeling so low.  

Try to keep the faith until you go in for your blood hCG test which I guess is a few days from now?  What home tests are you using?  I think First Response are the most sensitive but even then they need to show a higher hCG for a positive test vs a blood hCG i think.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that.  

--Lara xo


----------



## Laughter123

Mishal I am at BCRM and test on the 5th of December. Hang in there x


----------



## milliekinillie

Mischal.... So sorry to hear that.... It's such a kick in the teeth when that second line doesn't show.... Absolutely gut wrenching stuff. I have no idea luv if its too early or not, your best bet really is to wait until OTD.... I was told no sooner than 10days past transfer.... So it may be too early. I really hope so xx 

Bedazzled... I'm from Ireland too Wexford!! We were with Kilkenny clinic for years until they went bust so we decided to go to Bulgaria instead.... I'm gobsmacked at the difference in expertise and quality. I just wouldn't have believed it without experiencing it for myself.... And at half the cost!!! Mental!!!! I can see why so many go abroad! 

Kirsty as far as I can tell you start counting from 23rd. The 22nd is day 0 so 23rd is day 1. Not too sure about implantation n all that jazz I is afraid  

Laraloo.... Accupuncture is great isn't it? I love how it makes me feel afterward just not a major fan of the needles!.... Although they seriously work!! So enjoy urs on wed!! 

So for all u ladies who went abroad for ur treatment when did u guys fly home? Our plan was to do transfer then fly home two days later but who on earth makes plans in ivf..... what actually happened was my uterus wasn't ready so we had to hold off on transfer.... We eventually got t/f at 7pm on Thursday evening.... We were up at 4am that same night and on a plane by 6.30.... We had 2 flights from sofia to Dublin, got to Dublin around 12 noon and realised wed lost the god damn car keys so we waited around until anout 6.30 for a locksmith to cut us new keys before getting into the car and driving home.... We got home about 9.30 that night....... 

This experience has left me more than a little insecure I have to say. If we're pregnant I swear to god itl be an absolute miracle!!!! (Then again their all miracles!!) time will tell I guess xx 

Ps: up the little boy embies   .... awww, and the little girly embies too


----------



## Chriskirsty

Millie thanks for that.. So I'm only 2dp3dt God I have so long to go... 
Does anyone else test the 3rd?? 
My what a journey u have been on all the way to Bulgaria.. We are in Newcastle and its a 1hour drive to our clinic to think I moaned about the traffic getting there.. U must of being exhausted.. But I heard embies likes u to stay active. And u have certainly done that hats off to you ladie I hope you chilled when you got home   
Love 
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## LaraLoo

Millie - I flew home same day.  Timing worked out really well as managed to get a late checkout at the hotel, so went back there after transfer and intralipid infusion, DH packed, we had a late lunch and headed to the airport for our 7pm flight.  Didn't feel stressed unlike your journey.  What a nightmare, so sorry to hear that!  But hopefully your BFP will make it all worth it!! 

I do not miss living in Dublin and having to get connecting flights in the UK!  I'll take an embie of each please and thank you!  

--Lara xo


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Mishal, I got a bfn 10dpt5dt three years ago, but then tested on otd and got a bfp and went on to have my daughter, now aged 3  so don't worry if you get a negative before otd xx 

Welcome to everyone new 

I'm 2dp5dt now and now feeling great.  I slept for just four hours last night, then had a panic attack made worse by me worrying that all the panic and adrenaline may be damaging my embryos :-( I'm feeling a bit better today but I have today and tomorrow off work.

Lots of luck and babydust to all xx


----------



## Pearce82star

Morning all, 

I will read through and catch up on where you all are later this evening as am working today but wanted to pop in and say hi and i hope you dont mind me joining this thread now im officially in my 2ww.

This is my first cycle of IVF so is all new to me but never anticipated how anxious i would feel in 2ww and im only 1dp5dt!

So i had day 5 ET yesterday and had 2 blastos put back (keeping everything crossed they stick) I was not even thinking of doing a hpt but seems a lot of ladies on here do, so now im thinking maybe i should. When is the best time to home test. My OTD is 8th December.

XxX


----------



## bonniebelle

Hi Betsy,
I have anxiety sometimes.  had one last week and took 5mg valium.  i've not found any research to demonstrate ill-effect in small doses (they give it at collection and transfer) and for me, i considered the physiological side-effects of the attack much more severe than diazepam.  

I'm laying low here, trying to ignore the wait.  eeek.  am going to start POAS Saturday i've decided, at 11DPO.  I got the BFP for DS at 12DPO.  til then, i'm trying to pretend nothing's happening.  it's tough !

at 7DPO, i've got breast sensitivity and still cramps, which seem to be located on the ovary transfer was made to.  BUT hubby and i both recall these symptoms from our successful and unsuccessful attempts !

hi ladies, hope you're all doing well.

bonnie xx


----------



## Mishal

Morning Everyone,

Thanks dear Betsy SW I am feeling little hopeful now. MY OTD is in two days due so will update with my results.

Thanks a lot Milliekinillie for your courage as well. LaraLoo I used Clear Blue test but now I have bought First Response as well so will try again tomorrow. 

All of you ladies are very helpful and its nice to see lot of ladies in 2ww. 

I pray may you all not only get BFP but also carry a healthy pregnancy throughout.  

Mishal


----------



## askingtheangels

Mishal, hang in there. The blood test will be the real test, home tests can be very useless sometimes. Everything crossed you get a positive!!!

Hello to newbies!

Millie, don't worry about the journey! I flew home a few hours after my transfer. The clinic weren't the slightest bit bothered and most ladies do the same. I agree about the expertise and care you get abroad - just a breath of fresh air. So glad we made the decision to go to Greece. Care was second to none and the positivity was just joyous. The UK clinics could learn a thing or two from them!

ChrisKristy I test on 3rd too! May aswell be 3rd of January it feels so long away!

Laraloo the psycho ***** comment made me  . I seem to have a short fuse at times too! I guess we're all as mad as each other in these 2 weeks. One minute I'm hopeful and positive and the next my PMA pants are slipping down the bags of my legs!! It's just mental torture plain and simple and we've got to ride it out and distract ourselves as much as poss - cue lots of Keeping up with the Kardashians, internet surfing, Xmas shopping, iced buns, telling fibs about why I can't drink on Friday night girls meet up, cleaning oven, and literally anything else that distracts me from thinking thinking thinking about what's going on my uterus!!

xxx


----------



## bonniebelle

Sorry, just catching up on this thread,

Orange, what did you decide?  Did you go for a singleton or twins ;o)  ?  

Shoegal and Crazyhorse, Don't you love that they make multipack tests?  I've got a multipack of one brand and two single of another, all ready and waiting, though out of sight of DH who's not a fan of early testing.

Laughter, how you feeling now?  

xxxxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

bonniebelle, I buy the internet cheapo packs of 25 or 50. The reagents and so forth are the same as what's used in the tests you buy at the shop, you just don't get a fancy plastic case for the test strip!    They've been accurate for testing out the trigger shot in the past, so I'm pretty confident in their ability to pick up hCG (albeit maybe not as early as they claim). Like Shoegal says, though, the blood test is really the gold standard, as false negatives on HPTs are so very common. Part of it is that, if I have a chemical pregnancy, I definitely want to know about it, as that will inform my decision about whether to have anything done with my fibroids.

Hope everybody's doing OK. I was less tired today, DH and I went to Debenham's and bought some new dishes we needed. That was nice, since we found something we both really liked. My nipples have stopped being so sore, which happened about this point last time too -- I think it's just my body getting used to the extra progesterone.


----------



## Cinnamonstars

Hi Ladies,

I've just started my 2WW!! I had 1 blastocyst ET yesterday; first IVF cycle. OTD is 5th Dec!

I got signed off work for two weeks, cos I have a pretty stressful job, and they seem to be okay about it. Phew! So just pre-occupying myself with reading, pottering about the house and catching up with strictly come dancing  

Reading the previous posts, I feel reassured that I'm not the only one with the cramps and soreness. I always seem to get it a few hours after the progesterone, but unfortunately this occurs worst at night-time, so I'm not getting great sleeps in   

Good luck to all you ladies!!


----------



## Fat_Bunny

This 2WW is the worst thing ever... 

3dp5dt and I'm feeling sick and have weird pains in my cervix... sorry if that's TMI, but really sharp pains that come and go. 


I need chocolate.


----------



## milliekinillie

Hi everyone! Special hello to new ladies!.... Hope everyone getting on well.... Anybody going NUTS symptom spotting yet?..... I'm quickly.losing.the.plot ......

Oh so much fun!! I actually stood in front of the mirror (admiring) my now quite nice set of boobs for about twenty minutes this eve... I normally don't have any boobs to admire! I'm sure it's prob the progesterone but I hope not coz I LOVE them  I almost willed blue veins into existence I examined them so much tho! As for KILLER cramps I've had since 1day past t/f.... Totally gone.... That kind of freaks me out a bit, but then again EVERYTHING freaks me out lately....

Btw thanks girls for the reassuring words re flying home so soon after t/f.... That really helped me relax!! Also I'm sorry I'm not replying individually but am typing from phone .....

It's getting close now to being one more day down! Yay us


----------



## LaraLoo

I've totally given into my progesterone induced cravings, Fat_Bunny!  Sod it, will get back on the wagon on OTD day...hopefully!  

Cinnamonstars - I was super sore after my pregnyl injection last night as well but seems much better today.  Not reading into anything as I refuse to drive myself bonkers!    Nice on getting signed off for 2 weeks.  I should have taken more time off but I work from home for a US based company and things should be slowing down for Thanksgiving.  The diversion is nice but I'd rather be sat here watching Strictly and eating chocolate.  Or hamburgers.  Stupid progesterone.  xo


----------



## milliekinillie

Fat-bunny:..... U go get your chocolate... And enjoy every delicious milky mouthful!.... Crap I think I want chocolate now too 

I actually ate a whole pizza at lunch time.... A WHOLE pizza.... I don't even really like pizza, I never eat it.... But oh my god I could not resist the goats cheese on top. Seriously hope I'm not pms'ing!!! 

I agree Laraloo.... STUPID PROGESTERONE!!!!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi ladies 
Shoe gal it's nice to no someone else is testing the same day.... Did u have a day 3-5 day transfer?? 

Ohh I'm trying my best yo relax and can't even join you all on the chocolate comfort eating I'm allergic   is anyone else experiencing cramping all day and the odd Sharp pain?? Worried.com lol 8 days to go for me and I've lost the plot... I'm back at work now and it's still my main focus
Kirsty 
Xxxxx


----------



## Haydan

Hey Ladies! 

I have a question re testing (what else!!) 

My husband has to go on a training course for a few days and won't be here on our OTD- I really dont want to test without him, for obvious reasons, and I refuse to test early as I never have throughout our whole TTC & IF journey. 

What's your thoughts on me testing late? I'm was Wondering if the hospital would have a problem with this, it would only be 2 days later.
I'm also wondering about the pessaries as I have been given enough to last to my OTD but if I test 2 days later obviously I won't be taking pessaries on these days. 

Hope that made sense lol any thoughts would be great 😊


----------



## bonniebelle

Hello ladies, 

Firstly, Haydan, wow !!  testing late?  you've got amazing self control      (please give me some !) 

Crazyhorse, thanks for the headsup.  I had some of them from amazon but maybe they're out of date now?  found them in a little vegemite jar (yeah, im australian ;o) 

This might be TMI, but wondering, I've got colostrum at 7DPO.  which is freaky, cause i stopped breastfeeding DS over a year ago/  having consulted dr google, i'm not convinced it's a good sign.  maybe just the progesterone though?  can i ask, anyone else got this?

Millie, i love that you're enjoying checking yourself out !   .  glad your journey home went alright.

have a great evening gals.  

bonnie x


----------



## Laughter123

Hey ladies,

I test on the 5 th of December too. I am off for the whole of the two weeks and had all these lovely plans of getting things done. Have I heck!!! I have literally eaten everything in my house. Sat there waiting for a sign! I had some cramps on Sunday and Monday but now they have totally gone.  My boobs don't hurt and I am feeling extremely anxious! I never get to OTD as I always bleed before then. 

Grand designs and sky ok demand has been keeping me occupied! 

Is no sign a good sign?


----------



## Haydan

Haha bonniebelle I figure it's a choice between testing late or testing without DH which makes it an easy decision. 

My only concern is the hospital but I guess it can't be a huge problem for them surely? 
I'm just not sure where I stand with the pessaries and don't really want to ask the hospital about it in case they tell me that can't test late cause they're mean and stupid! 😜 lol

I've always been pretty good with the whole willpower thing and I love being PUPO so wouldn't want to burst that bubble sooner than I have to if its not worked.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Laughter123 your post madee laugh so much lol just the tonic I needed thank you  I can just imagine a lady sat there runing  about eating haaa love it 
Kirsty 
XXXX 

Haydon wowwwww what willpower u have I need a slice of that... I'm doing everyone's head on going on lol but I'd agree id wait to test if it meant dh could be apart of the end of the journey.. Good luck with getting the answers you want from  your clinic adont see what harm it would do,, it's just normally a 2ww for our benefit for accurate results so I don't see why they wouldn't allow it  
Love 
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## Haydan

Cheers Chriskirsty - that's my take as well - I just wanted to hear others thoughts. 

If I could bottle my willpower and ship it out to you I would! Lol! 
It helps that I've been on here a while and heard quite a few horrible stories from women who have tested early and had chemical pregnancies 😟 
To see a BFP but then have it taken away is a pain I know I couldn't bear so not willing to risk it. 
I've never had a BFP ever in my life so there's no way I want a fake one to be my first! 
That's what keeps me going.


----------



## CrazyHorse

bonniebelle, the only woman I know personally who had colostrum before a positive pregnancy test is my friend who had naturally conceived identical twins. She had been pregnant half a dozen times before that (3 miscarriages, 1 ectopic, and two healthy full-term baby boys) so she knew her pregnancy signs really well. The colostrum completely freaked her out, especially because she was still getting negative HPTs. (This was about 12 years ago, so I don't know how sensitive those HPTs were.) Anyway, she had two beautiful healthy little girls, about 4 lbs. and 5 lbs.  All that said, I really, really hope the colostrum is a good sign for you!!

Haydan, would your clinic prescribe you more progesterone if you tested positive? (A lot of clinics don't believe you need it after the first 2 weeks following ET, unless you have a specific problem with low progesterone.) If they wouldn't be giving you additional drugs regardless, then it doesn't seem like there should be any problem with testing a couple of days late -- after all, if it's a sticky bean, you'll still be pregnant then, right?


----------



## Haydan

Ooh that's a good point crazyhorse - I might phone up and 'innocently' enquire to whether I need to get more pessaries if I test positive and go from there. Thank you very much - that's helped loads 😃🌟


----------



## Laughter123

To those testing on the 5th have you had any 'symptoms'?


----------



## BeDazzled

Not really laughter.
I had some heaviness in uterus but that seems to have gone now, little back pain today but that's it.
You any ??


----------



## Laughter123

Hey bedazzled. I have some cramps on Sunday and Monday which stopped and now felt a little cramping this morning and a little back pain. I have no idea whether it has worked or not. I am so nervous and am trying to stay calm but I had these signs when it didn't work last time. This time I have changed clinics had a scratch and glue.


----------



## bonniebelle

Thanks Crazyhorse, that's good to hear.  I did wonder about the possibility that BOTH embryos implanted, but then thought about my history (infertility going back 15 years or so) and just thought...  nah....  )    would be so nice if one of them managed.    jeez, our clinic needs to get with this scratch and glue program.  i like the sound of gluing them in.  try to escape now !!!  (ha ha -- maniacal laughter....) 

Laughter and bedazzled, my heavy uterus also gone.  though i'm testing a few days ahead of you. 

Haydan, i've been on the progesterone for weeks once while we struggled to keep a little bean going (didn't work).  The clinic (CRGH) had me on it 4 weeks after i tested positive (so 6 weeks after the transfer).  I hope they are understanding.  

love to all ladies.  

bonnie x


----------



## Haydan

> jeez, our clinic needs to get with this scratch and glue program. i like the sound of gluing them in. try to escape now !!! (ha ha -- maniacal laughter....)


 

thats interesting to know that you had to carry on with the pessaries for that long - did they give any indication that you would have to do that and how do they check if its needed?


----------



## bonniebelle

well, we actually moved from pessaries to the progesterone oil injections (urghh...).  we kept it up to give bean a chance as the beta was not doubling properly.  no heartbeat at 6 weeks so we called it quits on the drugs and waited for the inevitable.  very sad, i know, but i guess it means progesterone extension shouldn't be a problem, especially as we only had to go in once a week for the scans and bloods.


----------



## Fat_Bunny

How are we all today ladies? Anyone feel absolutely crazy yet? I know I do...

I keep flitting from being really positive to being really low... It doesn't help working 12pm-10pm this week either as the evenings in the quiet, dead office just drag and I find myself googling everything and even talking to the Magic 8 ball (if it was a physical Magic 8 ball, I'd have thrown it out the window by now!).

1 week to go before test day...1 week to go... I need to make that a mantra I think.


----------



## milliekinillie

Laughter..... You mentioned scratch n glue.... Is that the PBMC? Where u get ur bloods taken and mixed with hcg... I had pbmc which he said acted as a glue.... I had never heard if it before this cycle.... All sounds so amazing!! Here's hoping it works 

Fat bunny.... I'm joining u on the crazy train.... Trying so hard to keep occupied but in reality I'm driving myself NUTS. I HATE google but I can't stay away from it..... Btw uve just given me an idea now with that magic 8 ball thingy... Soooo gonna go look that up. Have a few packs of angel and goddess cards and I'm just going through them like a complete psycho.... When I don't get the card I want I just pick another one, and another one and so on. Oh it's not good. 

I actually had a five minute moment today of feeling pregnant. I had a heavy feeling Low down in my uterus and I just 'felt' pregnant. Then it passed and now I'm back to figuring out how the hell we might pay for our next cycle. 

Oh my brain hurts  !!!!

Hope everyone else is doin good  xxxx


----------



## Laughter123

Hi Milliekinillie I have no idea what  a PBNC. What is it? I had a scratch done late September and then had the glue at the time of embryo glue. I had my treatment at bcrm. This is a new clinic for us and they only were doing this for a few months.


----------



## bk2013

Hey all
Well had 2 x d3 embies back on board today with OTD 6 dec so thought I'd hop on over here.
I've just had 2nd cycle of tx in Bulgaria and flying back home to DP tomorrow.

Will read back over older posts so I know who is who and where in 2ww you all are.

Good luck to everyone
Bec x


----------



## milliekinillie

Laughter:  its where Cells (including nk cells) from ur blood are incubated with HCG and infused into the uterus 2 days before blast transfer ..... It
Creates messenger cells which help to boost tolerance and immunity ....something along those lines. Our doc spoke in layman's terms and said it acted like a glue as it helps embryo stick!! ..... We shall see!!!!!

Bec: hey there!!!! We did our treatment in Bulgaria too!!!... At nadezdha with dr.stamenov.... How's about u luv? same place I hope so we can have a matter    

Well wishes to everyone


----------



## Laughter123

Oh okay so no I defiantly did not have that. It's basically just vitamins from what I understand. I am getting cramps and back ache on and off all day. Trying to be positive as it too early for my period!


----------



## bk2013

morning all - how is everyone doing?

*milliekinillie* - hey - our treatment has been in Varna with Dr Sariev - for both cycles. What made you choose Bulgaria? wishing you lots of luck for a positive xx


----------



## bonniebelle

Hey ladies,  how you doin?

Milie, that's interesting about the glue.  so it's basically a pregnancy recognition vaccination.  

Did a test this morning and got a positive.  okay, okay, i've go the willpower of a housefly.  anyways, its so light it's nearly imperceptible, but it exists (the line i mean).  

eeek !  but of course it might have been a faulty test, so will try again saturday.  

anyone else caved yet?

bonnie xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

bonniebelle, I think you are pregnant! 

That brings a big smile to my face this morning.  

As for me, I'm doing what I did in the 2nd half of the tww last time and started having trouble sleeping, even though I'm not spending that much of my time consciously thinking about being pregnant. I do think a lot of it is hormones. Also, the progesterone supplements start making me feel murder-y after a week or so -- something about the extra progesterone makes me more irritable and combative than normal, and I have to talk myself down after every annoying news article, etc.  

Still blank HPTs over here, but no surprise there. We shall see definitively on Monday with the blood test.


----------



## Betsy SW

Bonniebelle congratulations!  Thank you also for your anxiety tips, very kind.  

I think I may cave and buy some first response today, though if I use one tomorrow I'll only be 5dp5dt so prob still too early?


----------



## bonniebelle

Thanks Crazyhorse !      what brand you using?  i got nothing from the old dipstick ones i found in a cupboard.  granted they've expired...  

I'm not sure yet if it's real.  perhaps i'm just willing it to be there.  like those weird pictures where if you stare long enough you see something.  hopeful though !

betsy, thanks also.  is first response 5 days early with a 12.5mIU HCG detection?  i read the median HCG levels at 10DPO is 16mIU, so it should.  but the range was 3-245mIU from 200-odd ladies so, not to be disheartened if not.  some people had only 16mIU at 19DPO !  

bonnie xxx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Congrats Bonniebelle... that's cheered up my morning


----------



## milliekinillie

Bonnie.... CONGRATS!!!! am delighted for u.... Here's hoping its the first of a long list of hdppy faces on this thread!  

Bec: your in a same sex couple.... Me too  .... That's pretty much one of the main reasons we went to Bulgaria.... We need to use donor eggs... Obviously that's going to be my partners but London and Bulgaria were the only places that I could find that would allow intra-partner egg sharing.... Everywhere else eggs have to be donated from family member or totally anonymous .... How MENTAL is that? Of course the price was a huge factor too.... Half the price of London with exchange rates etc. 

How's about you? Also, so sorry for your loss ... I see on your sig you miscarried in may.... I'm sure that must have been horrendous. Xx


----------



## milliekinillie

hope everyone else doing good? .... It's so hard to switch off from symptom spotting..... My head tells me it's the meds but I still can't help it..... 

Also anybody else feel really teary? I sobbed for an hour last night. Just sobbed and still today I feel sad. Not sure why. Just down. Feel like my heart is in my boots and yet at the same time I feel really calm.... Anxious about everything but physically calm. It's weird. It might be the magnets maybe. Also without realizing it im constantly talking to and holding my belly. Trying to keep it warm (VIP to hav a warm belly!) protecting it, reassuring the embryo that its all ok. Then I click into reality and its like there's probably NOTHING there and it's like a slap in the face. Thank god this process only lasts for 2weeks coz I'd never survive it otherwise! As for you ladies getting ready to poas early. Have my fingers n toes crossed. I'd be doing it morning n night if DP would just get on board.... But no, she made me PROMISE so I def can't now!!! Bummer. 

Anyway wishing you all an easy, stress free day xx


----------



## bk2013

millieknillie - i noticed from your sig that you are a f/f couple too - i havent had the opportunity to chat with many same-sex couples going through this.

I can't believe there are so few places that allow intra-partner egg sharing.  that has never been an option with us as DP has had repeated bouts of endometriosis (think thats how its spelt!!!!) and has been put into the menopause early.  

We chose bulgaria as i had family living out here when we had our first cycle and my SIL is bulgarian and she has friends who have had IVF at the clinic we used.  and when we found out the cost (2 cycles have cost less than 1 in the UK) it was a no brainer.
Although my family no longer live over here we decided that as the clinic here was fab it would be worth spending the extra on a hotel and taxis etc and still this cycle has come in at just over £3k with flights, hotel, food, taxis and tx - which is good.

Yes unfortunately even though we got a BFP with our first cycle we lost our little bean at about 8-9 weeks (found out at about 11 weeks on my birthday) - it was horrendous and never thought i would ever experience emotional pain like it but after a few months coming to terms with it we had to take the positives - at least we knew my body could get pregnant.  We will never forget our little bean and feel blessed to have at least been pregnant.


As i was typing this i see that you have made another post - in my first cycle i found myself (especially at night) laying with my hand on my tummy and talking away (silently otherwise DP would have thought i'd lost my marbles) to our little embies(i had 3 put back last time) and i do believe that did help with the BFP so although i only have ET yesterday i am already doing the same!!!  keep thinking positive and relax xxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Morning ladies  
I had quite bad pain last night low in my uterus I am on 5dp 3dt is this a bad sign I have had ad cramps all week and normally get them before af is due so I've been worried to say the least. But today they've stoped I said I wouldn't start testing because I dont wanna face heartache to early but I must say I'm tempted.. If I was when would it be possible to see anything after a  3dt am going crazy!! I just wanted to no Incase i cave in  
Millie-- I to have been talking to my belly telling them to stick and how much of a great life they'd have if they just stick to mammy... Crazy I noooooo   
Love and best wishes to everyone 
Kirsty 
Xxxx


----------



## bonniebelle

yeah, maybe not such a good idea to test early. ive been pretty chilled up, but now freaking out.  but DS is not well and is sleeping with me, and i wasn't sure if should be keeping distance.  am honestly stunned, and still  not sure it's real.  i guess that's what this board is for, i can't tell anyone else... 

we didn't have a 'no testing' caveat at ours, probably cause DH knows it's pointless.  

have been feeling a yes/no, yes/no also.  progesterone is an amazing mimic.  cramps and tugs and AF back pain and ...  i feel like AF coming very soon one second then sure it's worked the next.  

best wishes all round xx


----------



## Haydan

ah talking to the belly - that's something i've started doing this time as well - never did it on my previous - i would rub my belly but this is the first time i've talked to it - glad its not just me.

ive decided to just go for it with positivity this cycle - ive usually tried to stay realistic, keeping in mind success rates etc so that i wouldnt be too destroyed if it didnt work but this time i thought - no im going to be little miss positive - everything about this cycle has felt better and different and im not going to ignore that - id rather know that i did everything possible to make it work, physically, emotionally and mentally.

im 7dp3dt so my little embaby is 10days old today


----------



## orange73

*Hi Sharry,

Can you update my OTD to 12th Dec. * Transfer of 2 little embies happened yesterday. Everything crossed. Hope everyone is doing well and surviving!!

Thanks,

Orange


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Oh phew! I'm glad it's not just me that's been talking to the embie! I know it's silly, but it definitely makes me feel better.

Another low day there...I think I've broken google with all my searching. Thing is, I know I should just relax and that what is normal for some, isn't for others, but still I find myself thinking 'I'm 5dp5dt, I should be getting X, Y, Z symptoms' ...

I do have one question though - is anyone using the progesterone pessaries? if so, have they irritated anyone else's vajayjay? I just feel really dry with them, which obv makes me depressed because of what CM is supposed to do...     

Going mental.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Fat bunny I'm using cycogest 400mg x2 daily and I've had the same symptoms a thought I was getting cystitis all I need it's goibg dry to wet (tmi) but sore I'm 5dp 3dt 
Love 
Kirsty 
Xxxx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

ChrisKirsty - thanks for the reassurance...I was all paranoid! 

Now...All I need is to sleep for the next 5 days and I'm good...


----------



## LaraLoo

Fat_Bunny - yes, my poor ladybits are sore sore sore from the pessaries!  

orange73- good luck with your two little embies!

Haydan - I'm cautiously optimistic as well whilst trying to be realistic.  Much more zen like cycle for me this time around so hopefully that's a good sign for both of us!

bonniebelle - sorry to hear about your poor DS.  My DH was ill yesterday and I made him sleep in the spare room last night.  Can do without his vomiting bug!

kirsty - My bad cramps stopped around day 5 as well.  Try not to drive yourself crazy system spotting.  I know it's easier said than done!  Are you having any acupuncture?

bk2013 - I'm totally talking to my stomach as well.  Well it's more of a threatened plea to stick!  

milliekinillie - sorry you're so down at the moment.  This whole process is such a roller-coaster.  Can you take some time out to pamper yourself?  Not too long to go now until OTD.

bonniebelle - YAY!  Huge congrats!  

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.  Love n PMA to you all! xo


----------



## Chriskirsty

Lara roo no I'm not didn't no it had any connection... What is the connection Would I be to late doing it now?? 
I'll do anything?? 
Love 
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## LaraLoo

It has a number of benefits.  It can help optimise ovarian function, egg vitality, to reduce stress, regulate immune factors, improve digestion and sleep.  I'm a huge advocate of it and it's really helped me cope with the stress this time around.  I go weekly and my acupuncturist specializes in fertility issues and works with the Zita West clinic.  She also helps with my diet given my other medical conditions.  LOVE her!   xo


----------



## askingtheangels

Bonniebelle! Congrats!! I understand the caution but here's a quiet 'yay'!!! On a normal cycle I'd be testing from now (5dp 5dt) but I'm holding on as I've been taking pregnyl injections. I might do one Monday a day or 2 ahead of OTD.

I'm officially   aswell! Fine for a few hours feeling all positive and then all over the place the next grrr!!! I second the being put to sleep till OTD!! The progesterone does give all sorts of pregnancy like symptoms.

Let's hang in there together! xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

On what day would it be wise after a 3dt to start testing think I've pursuaded the dh lol   that I'd I dare donut a promised I wouldn't coz I don't wanna get my hopes up or get an early kick in the teeth  
Kirsty 
Xxxxx


----------



## Haydan

hmm... maybe try OTD?  

why do you want to test early?


----------



## Chriskirsty

I'm just so impatient lol 
I want To no but I don't aswell me and my dh have just had a conversation by this time next week we will either be the happiest ppl alive or the saddest it's soooooooo hard.... I can't wait to out this infertility journey behind us...  
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## Haydan

i get that i really do - ive just read soo many painful stories on here of women testing early and i just couldnt put my self through that as im in control of that pain so only have myself to blame if i experienced it.

i known women who have got a positive and it turned out to be a chemical - could you imagine have a BFP taken away from you like that - i could not deal with that pain.
also if its negative you've just burst your hopeful bubble all the more sooner
and the clinics dont want to hear off you till otd so your still in a state of limbo

i always try to urge women to wait if they can to save any further pain or anxiety - but only you know whats best for you and your emotional state.
ive started wondering if some women use it as a crutch - something specific to focus on each day leading up to otd.


----------



## LaraLoo

I totally agree with you Haydan.  I drove myself insane last cycle testing each day and it was just too disheartening.  If, and it's a huge if, I was going to do a HPT this time around I'd leave it to 9dp/5dt (14) as there should be enough hCG in my system by then, but I think I'd rather wait until OTD!


----------



## Fat_Bunny

ChrisKirsty - this link might help you delay your testing a bit longer. I know it's for 5dt, so just add two days for you

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

There really isn't any point in you testing until your 7dp3dt at the very, very, very earliest, as you'll be setting yourself up for disappointment xx


----------



## Doro

Oh hayden, well said.

Today I'm 6dp3dt, and although I wish I was already at next Thursday so I cold test, the thought of getting my first ever positive test result and having it slip away a few days later is sobering enough to stop me from doing one.

I feel so much more positive this time, I'm having a few wee niggley cramps (it was proper sore cramps in the second week last cycle) and sore boobs which I didn't have at all last time, but made the mistake of telling my husband about them last night and got shot down. He didn't mean to be nasty but he just doesn't want us getting our hopes up. It's aso forget it's hard on the partners too!

I'm also all over the place with my emotions, and not sleeping well isn't helping...this is not a pleasant journey!!!

Hope you all get the positive results you all so rightly deserve!

Think positive!!!

Namaste


----------



## Haydan

Hey Fat_bunny - that was an interesting link - thanks  

Cheers Doro - just needed to get all that out there you know lol - i dont really talk to DH about my symptoms as he finds it harder that me to keep it all in perspective and also i dont think he would fully understand that pg & af symptoms are pretty similar - id probably spend most of the time just trying ti explain the ifs and ors to him which wouldnt be a fun conversation lol

im 7dp3dt - so celebrating my embaby being 10days old


----------



## milliekinillie

Bec: ya I haven't come across many same sex couples either on here or going thro ivf but yet I have several same sex couple friends with kids (from using friends sperm and syringe) and hey presto preggo just like that. ah I'm happy for them all I really am just catches me sometimes that it can be so easy for some.... Regardless of sexual orientation! Glad ur feeling relaxed and positive about this cycle! I really hope this works for u n ur partner xx

Laraloo.... Thanks for the well wishes... My sadness has now turned into raw irritability.... Demon alert. Even my 4year old said "mammy why are you so grumpy for god sake"..... That's a bad Sign!!! 

Lovely to hear so many of us are talkin to the bellies!!!!..... There's something super connective about a bunch of women who don't know each other around all different parts of everywhere talking to their bellies! This really makes me smile  .... (Shifts some of this irritability too!!)


----------



## Baby18

Hi all

I hope you are all well... Can I join you in the madness of the TWW?

My OTD is the 4th of December

For the past 24hours I've been feeling very tired & developed a sore throat how's everyone's symptoms doing?

Can't wait for next week!!! 

Xx


----------



## Betsy SW

chriskirsty I am on my fifth round of ivf/fet and I test early always, I'm just too impatient to wait   like many ladies have said, it can be disheartening if you get a false positive/negative but I find it worse to not know, so I start testing 6dp5dt or 8dp3dt.  First response early response are good, or Lloyds pharmacy sell even more sensitive tests (or online).  Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## milliekinillie

Kirsty: we've just recently had that conversation too.... OTD will be either filled with joy or filled with doom.... No in between   I have to say I'm with you early testers (well I would be if I was allowed!!!!!!) my DP is DEAD against it... No way does she want to test early where as if I could I'd prob start testing tomorrow at 8dp5dt! How and ever i just have to suck it up n wait!!!! ... I have to say tho it is going quite quickly. 8 days past tomorrow already!!! I can't believe that!!!!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thank everyone ) I think I will wait to test scared now haa 
Can I ask u all some advice is it safe to resume relations in the bedroom in a 2ww?? 
Scared it'll do some damage  
Xxx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

ChrisKirsty - that's a tough one. I cannot see anything online that would do an implanted embryo any harm. Some people are worried that the orgasm would contract and 'spit out' the embie (really?? really people?? it's a tiny wee cell!). My only personal concern would be the pressure on the cervix considering it's had the cathetar etc in it not so long ago and could be tender... personal choice really.

Given that the pessaries have made me drier than the Sahara, my hubby would get the death glare if he suggests anything...


----------



## Chriskirsty

Lol Sahara haaa  
I'm in two minds aswell I just feel bad for the hubby but frustrated with him at the same time selfish or what haa 
A darent risk it a don't wanna look back and have a reason to blame of it would be hard to get pasted it if that makes sense 
Thanks for ya help 
Xxx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Those of a sensitive disposition avert thine eyes.

ChrisKirsty  - my husband always reminds me that I have hands and a mouth


----------



## Chriskirsty

Haaaaaa  
I Might say that to him he would faint on the spot haaaaa 
Xxx


----------



## Haydan

ah the sexy time conundrum    

its been a few weeks for us with all the injections making me feel crap and then the ec & et so we are both desperate at the moment lol - whenever ive asked doctors they just say 'it shouldnt cause any problems' love how definitive they are! lol


----------



## LaraLoo

Fat_Bunny - I swear you nearly made me pee myself.  Thank you, I needed that!!

PS. My DH knows the only thing being shoved in my hands and mouth at the moment are hamburgers.  I've basically eaten the entire house in the last two weeks!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Betsy sw missed your post I've just re read the page thank you for you well wishes I hope I too get a BFP  
Did u have a 3-5dt?? When are you testing?? 

P.s told the dear hubby and he looked gobsmacked   
Haaaaaaaaaaa well we have to laugh lol 
I'm with you ladies though trying to explain af pains and then explaining they could be good would totally baffle my dh aww bless our men


----------



## MJS24

My OTD is 3rd December.

I had two 5 day morulas transferred so not very positive...

Anyone else had a morula transferred? X


----------



## Haydan

> PS. My DH knows the only thing being shoved in my hands and mouth at the moment are hamburgers. I've basically eaten the entire house in the last two weeks!


Oh good not just me &#128563; I feel I'm starting a worrying addiction to macdonalds! I swear I'll be dreaming about the stuff soon lol


----------



## BeDazzled

Mjs24, 2 of my friends got pregnant after having morulas transferred. 
Great quality is no guarantee of a bfp nor is lower quality. It's a real lottery Imo.

Oh Id love a burger nom nom.
I'm feeling quite warm at night, had some left side twinges over last few dsys. Am heading into the 2nd week now, bring on the madness!!


----------



## bonniebelle

Hi ladies,

oh FatBunny you make me laugh   

So my very faint positive yesterday has not progressed today.  I suspect it is the 10k trigger not yet left my system. So I'm back in the waiting game with you.  Won't test again til Monday.  

For me I wouldn't normally have tested this early, tend to wait til 11DPO, but i've got a sick 18month / 14kg  toddler who insists on being carried around and won't sleep without me so i've got his breath and slobber on me at nights.  (so yeah, no hanky panky going on over here either).

i'm not feeling very pregnant, which was why i was so very surprised.  normally i have long convos with my embys but this time, i don't feel like there's anyone there (does that sound weird?).  also had a witchy *****y last night, generally means AF comin.

sorry, that was a huge 'me' post.  how's everyone doing?

love to all, gorgeous day today here in luxembourg.

bonnie xxxx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Hehe!  

I'm with you all on the burger front. I take comfort in food! My fave at the moment is pan fried mushrooms with chilli flakes...*drool*

So I bought a clearblue teat last night and I think we'll nice it a go on Monday at 9dp5dt. 2 days early but I'm going so mad waiting...


----------



## milliekinillie

Oh my goodness sex talk..... I have to say I'd have murdered for a little bit of sexy time but not on your nelly I'm afraid.... I'm holding my belly and my fandango when ever I sneeze (literally!) never mind having an orgasm.... Can u imagine?!!! 
Heart attack city!!!! 

As for morulas....you have just as much chance as the rest of us my dear. An embryo is an embryo and some of them grow perfect and then stop, some of them slow down then speed up, some of them stick and grow to a baby and some only stick around for a little bit..... I really really believe its all divine timing.... It will or it won't regardless of what we do or we don't (this is my wise voice..... She's not with me very often lately) 

I'm a psychiatric nurse and I've seen countless women of all ages over the years with life threatening anorexia, heroin addicts, alcoholics, domestic violence, poverty and neglect..... And guess what...., PREGNANT. we worry ourselves to death about every tiny little thing (I know we can't help it) but.... the above proves for me that if a baby is meant to be here, they'll be here... This doesn't make me feel one bit better about any if it mind you but just my thoughts!!

Xx


----------



## milliekinillie

Bonnie.... So sorry to hear that honey..... That's a real *****. hope ur ok but remember your def not out of the game yet. You still have hope. 

Fat bunny..... Ur funny  ....., ur gonna test a little early?..., me too... Have guilted my DP into it! Maybe tomorrow (9dp5dt) or sun. Well see..... Decisions decisions!!! Only thing is if its negative we've ruined our whole weekend so not so sure x ..... Looking forward to seeing how you go! Fingers crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## milliekinillie

Haha Bonnie....... I actually wrote that's a real ***** ..... It translated to woman!!!! Heehee... Funny!


----------



## bonniebelle

ha !  true that , but tbh i freaked out yesterday thinking it's too early for a positive, what if they've BOTH worked !!!  so i'm actually a little more calm today  
situation normal.  he he.  

isn't 9dp5dt your otd?  like 2 weeks?  i've resolved to keep myself away from my own urine til monday at the earliest.  you'd think that wouldn't be hard?


----------



## CrazyHorse

So, this morning I went to the toilet, dipped an HPT in a plastic cup for several seconds, then set it down and went back to bed. I've been doing this for a couple of days to see if (a) this new brand of HPTs gets evap lines and (b) the trigger shot is really gone, the the previous tests have been stark white. Anyway, I got up about half an hour later, and there was a faint second line! Of course, this is well outside the prescribed window for reading the test, but I think there's at least a chemical pregnancy going on. Fingers crossed that this is the real deal and the second line shows up again tomorrow....

Bonnie, this is probably wishful thinking on my part, but I still think you're pregnant. Fingers crossed for you too!

Millie -- "real woman" -- love it! Ha!


----------



## bonniebelle

crazyhorse: holy guacamole batman, sounds promising !!  you're only a few days out of the OTD, so my golly gosh i think you're in !  
      

hopefully i join you the following day, i'm not without hope, just got a little less of it  

bonnie xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Thanks, Bonnie! I'm cautiously optimistic. If this doesn't work out, I'm definitely booking a hysteroscopy to see if one of my fibroids has intruded into the endometrium and is causing implantation problems. I'm just thrilled that my 40y.o. eggs are not totally rubbish yet!


----------



## bonniebelle

oh i  hear you crazyhorse.  i thought i'd run out !!!  so even if this cycle is a bust for us, the fact that we got any embys is a truly wonderful feeling.  and will mean we'll no doubt try another time.  

but for now, crossing fingers, thumbs and even toes for you!


----------



## bonniebelle

if i'm doing another cycle, i'm gonna be pushing that glue onto my gyno also !  i reckon it's immune rejection on our side.    xx


----------



## askingtheangels

OMG - been   at the hand and mouth and jiggy references!! Gave me and DH a right giggle last night!

Millie, totally agree with what you that not really much we do or don't do on this 2ww will help or prevent a successful pregnancy (not that that helps when one is going slowly mental on the 2ww!) but yep, I'm going to stop worrying about should I cross my legs at my desk in case I'm crushing the embryos!!

Best of luck to anyone doing sneaky naughty early tests! I think I'll probably do a day early next week - I'm amazed I've last this long, thank to the pregnyl injections!! xx


----------



## Haydan

> I'm going to stop worrying about should I cross my legs at my desk in case I'm crushing the embryos!!


 



> i've resolved to keep myself away from my own urine til monday at the earliest. you'd think that wouldn't be hard?


 

some of the things we think and say through all this - you gotta laugh!


----------



## Willertime

Morning everyone! Can I join in this thread? I had a 5day tf on 26th, OTD 6th dec.
Sadly when we went for ET our 5 'perfect embryos' from day 3 had all slowed right down, they chucked one out and surprisingly put two in (originally said definately only 1 on NHS) and said the other two likely won't make freezing. I think from what I've read this is a morula transfer? I read someone else on here with morulas put in. Do you think there's hope?
Been cramps since transfer :-(
Going nuts and I'm only 2d p5dt. Spent most of yesterday crying as I feel it's all over already. Feeling slightly more upbeat today going for reflexology! 
Being soooo careful with diet due to my diabetes as I don't dare ef up my sugar levels and cause a mc STREEEEESSSS!!!

Sending positive vibes to you all it's been a comfort reading all your posts 
X


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Willertime, inside you is a more congenial environment for your embies than a petri dish, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi willer time 
Congrats on being pupo 
As crazy horse has said their best environment is in, some embies can slow down and pick back up again so try not to worry I no its hard but it's not over   
I two had 2embies put back in a day 3 transfer and had really bad af pains but all the ladies in here reassured me that can be normal to... It only stoped yesterday at 5dp 
There's a thread symptoms that turned into a bfp it's an interesting read and totally put my mind at rest, u can cramp and bleed and still get a bfp I didn't no this it's worth a read  
It's hard as Bfp side affects,pessaries side affects and af pains are all very smilliar from what I can work out but never give up hope 
Best of luck huni 
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## milliekinillie

Welcome willer time!! Have everything crossed for you luvey!!! The whole thing is stress city isn't it?! Bit oh my goodness oh so worth it if it works


----------



## milliekinillie

Btw u girls are funny..... U make me laugh!!!!


----------



## Laughter123

Hello ladies feeling so down. Officially today I have no symptoms now. No sore boobs, no cramps, nothing which happens when I start my period. I have never got to OTD ever. This is crazy. I have been crying and just waiting for my period to come now.


----------



## bonniebelle

Oh laughter honey, don't throw in the towel just yet.  ain't over til the red lady flows.  do something nice this weekend.  when's the OTD?


----------



## LaraLoo

Laughter123 honey, sending you lots of love and PMA!


----------



## Laughter123

Hey bonniebelle. I next Friday but you know when you just know when your period is gonna start. That's how I am feeling. No more symptoms at all!!!! My other failed cycles I have bad cramps. This is different to them but aghhhhh I have officially gone crazy. 

Thank you Laraloo. Honestly this is the only place I am let my feeling out. Everyone around is anxious and poor hubby is being so supportive. 

Is this a bad sign that my symptoms have stopped?


----------



## askingtheangels

Laughter, hang in there. It's bloody hard ('scuse the pun) I know. The truth is that "no symptoms" and "lots of symptoms" can mean both BFP and BFN. There just is no way to tell. Grrr xx

I'll bringing my own pity party to the thread now too. I've had a small amount of red/pink spotting today. Just once when I wiped (tmi!) and seems to be gone now. I'm 6dp 5dt of 2 perfect looking embryos. I've had many m/c over the last 4 years so it's a little tough to merrily go with the implantation theory! But I'm trying my best. As long as the bleeding stays away I'll keep my PMA pants hoiked up Simon Cowell style. Decided to test a couple of days early after weekend as pregnyl will be well gone by then.

Thanks for listening gals. It truly is so helpful to have a place to offload/rant/laugh at smut/share/comfort xxxx


----------



## Laughter123

Shoegal it's only spotting. You never know . I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## bonniebelle

shoegal, maybe it's implantation?  could a good sign !
but yeah i agree, it is nice to have a place where you can go quite seriously insane without fear of judgment  

laughter, friday's a while away.  sorry, must feel like FOREVER!  but it's a good thing if it feels different to the last ones?  take that little ray of hope and hold tight !


----------



## askingtheangels

Thanks girls!! Truly xxx


----------



## bonniebelle

shoegal, i've also suffered MCs but they tended to be later on down the track.  i dont think it could be that.  and it's too early for flo.  it's gotta be good.  surely...  ?


----------



## askingtheangels

PS I've only just found where the extra icons/dancing bananas are!!

Here's wishing us all extra special Christmas surprises!!  

And for the rest of my 2ww I'm going to try not to behave like this


----------



## askingtheangels

Thanks Bonniebelle. I'm praying and hoping it's the real deal this time!!! xxx


----------



## milliekinillie

Laughter... Sorry your feeling so crappy but like the girlies say none of it means anything.... Your just havin a melt down and itl pass!!!! I've already had about 3 I think! So many ppl are CONVINCED its all Over and yet they get their bfp.... This might just be ur time honey.... U just won't know till Friday (arrrrgggghhhh) fingers crossed for u xx

Shoegal: I have been scouring the web for symptoms and fertility blogs constantly and I swear literally two mins ago I was reading one woman's blog 'my crappy tubes' its called and she sat on loo, got red blood and thought its over so angrily went n poas and it was positive  ...... Go take a peek!!!!!!! You certainly ain't out just yet either xxxx


----------



## Hoochie

Hello ladies do you mind if I join? I had fet on wed 2 x hatching blasts in Czech 2 days in and I think I'm already going slightly insane   Having a pity day but hoping it will pass and these beans stick 
X


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Lovely to see you here, Hoochie! And congrats on the blasts! Fingers crossed for you!

We all know EXACTLY how you feel...this 2WW is driving us crazy!!!


----------



## LaraLoo

shoegal100 I had some implantation bleeding on day 6 as well.  Laughter123 I've had no other symptoms for the last few days other than indigestion, no more cramps, no sore boobs this time and no tiredness but I think that's due to the steroids.  

Ashamed to say that I totally caved this am and POAS and had the faintest of pink lines...after all my "I'm not gonna test early this time" speeches!  I'm trying not to read anything into it as I'm convinced I still have some Pregnyl in my system from Monday (1500) given it has a half life of 36hrs so I'm praying hard that the faint pink little line gets a lot darker and less ambiguous tomorrow.      

And that red raging icon is totally ME!!!  Love it!

Love to all you girlies!  xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

You guys, I think the faint squinter of a positive on this morning's HPT was no fluke. I've been obsessing, and DH suggested I do another test in order to keep calm, as afternoon urine will be more dilute and we probably wouldn't see a line this time.

Well, guess what? The line was darker this time! And came up within the 3-minute window. I think that, for the first time ever, I am actually a little bit pregnant.

Please stay, little one.  

LaraLoo, I hope your line is the real deal. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## orange73

Crazy horse, that's is soooo exciting....  Fingers crossed, its looking good for OTD!!!! ;-) x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Thanks, Orange! Fortunately, only 3 days to OTD and beta test!


----------



## LaraLoo

CrazyHorse EXCITING!!!!  

Hoochie, welcome to the mad house.


----------



## Laughter123

Okay so my mad moment is over. And I want to say thank you so much for everyone calming me down. I had a calm moment and realised that af isn't due until the 7th so I just need to take a chill pill.

Crazyhorse and Laraloo congratulations


----------



## Willertime

Thanks everyone your replies really spurred me on and seeing people starting to get their BFPs is so encouraging! What a fanastic Christmas this could turn out to be for so many people!!
Fingers crossed 
Xx


----------



## milliekinillie

Oh Laraloo n Crazyhorse congratulations!!!!..... Def def def two bfp's..... That is WONDERFUL news. Laraloo no need for you to worry, you were already just about there with 23year old blast X 2 I may add!!!!! .... Your so pregnant lady!!!!!! Woo-hoo!!!! Oh please lord let those bfp's be catching for the rest of us!!!!!  Xxxxxx


----------



## MJS24

I've just done something very stupid and tested on a First Response at 4dp 5dt!  I can see the faintest of faintest line....likely to be what is left of trigger shot.  I hadn't planned on doing this until day before test day, it was almost like a complete moment of maddness x


----------



## MJS24

Willer time - I had morulas transferred too, I really don't think it's going to work.  Sorry to sound so negative.  How you feeling about it? X


----------



## LaraLoo

MJS24 said:


> I hadn't planned on doing this until day before test day, it was almost like a complete moment of maddness x


SAME HERE!! You can find me rocking slowly in a corner until Monday!!  x


----------



## Willertime

Mj I'm feeling very negative 95% of the time then 5% lovingly rubbing my belly and dreaming of twins  
But mostly due to the sad look on the doc and embryologist a face I know really that it's not going to work. 
I'm going to start thinking of the lovely things I can do if not pregnant I.e new tattoo, glass of wine (not drank for a couple of years now!), a double espresso and an exotic holiday!! 
X


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Someone needs to shoot me... I'm stuck in the office, bored, alone and feeling antsy... So what do I decide to do? Only go and POAS

I'm only 6dp5dt too

HOWEVER... please can someone look at these pics and give me their thoughts... I'm sorry for the crap quality (my phone)

http://i57.tinypic.com/zje6ib.jpg

http://i58.tinypic.com/mizxvp.jpg

http://i58.tinypic.com/v5ef75.jpg

/links


----------



## CrazyHorse

Fat Bunny, there's definitely a 2nd line there! Did you test previously to make sure the trigger shot was out of your system? (Although it probably is at this point.)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Fat_Bunny

confession time... I did test yesterday and it was a bfn on a cheapie poundshop test. I know, I know, I don't practise what I preach! 

My trigger was Sat 15th, so I'm hoping it's out of my system.

I'm definitely crossing my fingers...


----------



## CrazyHorse

Bunny, I think your luck may be in! We're pulling for you!


----------



## Fat_Bunny

*GENTLE SQUEEE*


----------



## BeDazzled

Fat bunny I can definitely see a 2nd line there. Hcg has a half life of 24 hours so you could work out if it's the trigger. Just divide the amount of hcg probably 5000 or 10000 in half for each day that's gone by since you did trigger. Hpts can pick up around 12 I think.

Crazy horse it sounds like you're up the duff lady congrats
Laraloo big congrats to you too. 

We are on a roll


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Thanks BeDazzled.  Working that out then at the latest trigger would have left 2 days ago. I'm holding on until Monday now and will consider myself PUPO 

Husband wisely refuses to get excited until test day.


----------



## BeDazzled

Ooooooo it does look like a big fat positive for you so.
Congrats xx


----------



## askingtheangels

I go away for one dinner and there's BFPs all over the place!!  

*whisper* Huge congrats girls!!! Delighted for you. 

Fat Bunny... That's definitely a positive!! 

Crazy horse... Yaaaaay!!!

Laraloo... Whoop!! I think the pregnyl will be well out of your system now. I hope the test is darker tomoro. What was your implantation bleeding like if you don't mind me asking?! We've decided to test a little early... After weekend. Fingers crossed for a blazer of a line!! 

Hang in there everyone!!! Xxx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

line was definitely darker this morning. We're away for the weekend now...and nothing can bring my good mood down!


----------



## Chriskirsty

I go out for the day and seemed to have missed all he bfp congratulations ladies... I'm soooooo over the moon for u all  

Afm I've woke up this morning in bits a just feel like it hasn't worked I'm quite an emotional person so I don't think the pessarys are makingne feel this way... I just don't feel pregnant I keep asking myself if I should I'm 7dp 3dt today and my beta test is Wednesday I was doing ok and now I'm just in bits I'm at work today and just feel like I can't cope   I just wanna be a mammy it's killing me... 
Sorry for the rather long me post just so down at the mo it's hard keeping this brave face on  
Kirsty


----------



## LaraLoo

Hey shoegal100 - the implantation bleeding was a very watery pink on a tissue on day 6.

I did POAS again this am and the line was barely there so I think that's us out this round.  I wasn't very well last night, high temperature, off my food and super tired so I wonder if that was my body attacking the embryos.  Anyway I'll still get my bloods run Monday to make sure and it would be good to see how my progesterone levels are.

Hang in there Kirsty!

Will be cheering you all on from the sidelines. xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Laraloo --  .  I really hope your FMU was just a little dilute this morning and there wasn't a lot of dye in that test. FX for good results on your bloods. I know what you mean, though -- sometimes you just know.  

Kirsty, I don't feel pregnant at all either -- no tender nipples, no enhanced sense of smell, no nausea, etc. I do have backache, but I think that's just because I spent a ridiculous amount of time on my feet Wednesday and Thursday. Nevertheless, the line on the HPT was that bit darker this morning!

Fat_Bunny, girl, you are SO preggers!  

Thanks, Shoegal, BeDazzled -- here's hoping for more BFPs! The last tww thread I was in on these boards didn't do so great, and I'm hoping this will be a super lucky thread to balance that out!


----------



## milliekinillie

Congratulations ladies.... You gurls are making me smile!!!

LARALOO.... It's not all over yet honey hang in there..... Although I'm sure ur tearing ur hair out.... Such an awful bloomin process. 

KIRSTY..... Ur still in the game chickie .... It ain't over till its over!.... Tbh tho I'm going nuts along side u. I'm SO friggan scared. I was all set to poas this am but then chickened out. I really really am dreading another negative. now I kinda wish I had. 

Have a question for u girls:  should I poas in afternoon or does it have to be fmu? Fmu tomorrow will be 10dp5dt. I did my transfer on Thursday the 20th but it was 7pm so technically at the moment I'm just coming up on 9dp5dt if u get me?..... Oh dear lord I'm stressing about EVERY little thing!!! Somebody please guide me.... To poas in afternoon or not to poas!!!!!

Love to everyone x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks for the encourahement girl a just feel no different and that its just the cyclogest holding off the enevitable   I don't no why I just don't feel I'd be that lucky... I darent test Incase it comes up negative.. Have any of you had a 3dt?? I had pains and they stopped no implantation bleeding nothing and I'm 7dp today sorry for the potty party and damping the mood on all the wonderful bfp..
Laraloo really hope that line gets darker for u  
Crazy horse congratation definatley looks like a bfp 
Millie.. If U can deal with the result either way and prepared for a inaccurate early testing result them I'd say do it.. It's still early days for u a no I darent lol wishing you the best of luck if u do got my fingers crossed for us all 
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## Laughter123

Kirsty,

I think we are in the same boat.i am a day three transfer and test on Friday. I had pains on the Sunday and Monday which I thought could have been just from the EC then I had some on Wednesday. Cramps and backache periodically throughout the day. 

Since yesterday I feel nothing other then today where I just feel like my period is about to start but with no cramping if you get what I mean. All my symptoms have gone like the sore boobs, cramping. You need to remain positive. People who naturally conceive don't know until after a missed period they don't have any signs. The hormones we are on are cruel.

Please try to stay positive. Easier said then done.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Laughter 123 thanks for that.. I'm trying a just thought I'd have a sign or something... Yeah I feel like that aswell it's heartbreaking I no it's not over till af arrives but I just have this really bad feeling... My dh just says we can try again I wanted him to say something just not that!! Don't get me wrong he'll be as equally as devastated but seems more stable than me... I don't no if being at work all weekend is a good or bad thing  
Have u had any spotting?? I'm on 7dp what about you?? 
Thanks 
Kirsty 
Xx


----------



## Laughter123

I was like that yesterday but now I am thinking until af comes I will be positive. I haven't had any spotting but for me if I get to OTD in my opinion it has worked for me as I have always started my af before then.

I am hoping this feeling of af coming is nothing but the side effects of the progesterone.  Your dh probably appears like that because let's be honest he is not being pumped with hormones!!!!


----------



## Chriskirsty

I no I should sit it out and wait and I have been today I just feel so low.. Why is it when your going through a struggle it's happening for so many around me... My mam said to me "God sends his hardest challenges for his toughest soldiers" but really how strong does he think I am  
When is your test date?? 
Xx


----------



## Laughter123

It's natural and work through it.

It's not over yet. Your time will come!!!!

I test on the 5th of December which seems a lifetime away.


----------



## bonniebelle

Wow, ladies, there's been a blizzard of early testings    .    friday freakin' eh?

So, Crazyhorse, Laraloo (yeah, i don't think you're out yet, try again tomorrow) and Fat Bunny, waaaayhaaay !!!!    good stuff girls.  

Chriskirsty, chin up chicken.  it's a rough ride and the odds are stacked against us, but you've got as good a chance as any of us.  

Laughter, I'm glad you're feeling better.

Millie, did you cave??  You seem to have a healthy amount restraint (i've got no idea where people get it from, such an admirable thing)

Willertime and MJS, I had a positive on a morula (though mc at 8weeks).  and my friend has a son from a one.  you're not out yet.

Me:  well , i did it again (and again, and again....).    good news is i'm still getting positives, bad news is the line isn't changing darkness from day to day.  i swapped the el-expensivo sensitive type for a el-cheepo 25mIU type and am getting BETTER results on the latter, but they're just not changing any.  three days of the same line.  ()    oh well, bright side, they're pretty cheap so i can go as batsh*t crazy on them as i like. 

have a wonderful weekend ladies, at least the xmas lights and stuff are out for a nice weekend distraction !

bonnie xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Bonnie thanks for the encouragement think I'm just having one of them days does t help the amount off people I'm surrounded by pregnant id love to have the chance  
I see u test the day before me and that ur getting bfp congratulations   did u have a 3dt or 5dt?? The reason I ask is if I cave when could I test xxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

It really doesn't help that I work right next door to a boots and Ita sending my crazy knowing theres a first response test sat meters from me arghhhhhhhhh!!! 
Xxx


----------



## bonniebelle

chriskirsty said:


> It really doesn't help that I work right next door to a boots and Ita sending my crazy knowing theres a first response test sat meters from me arghhhhhhhhh!!!
> Xxx


ha ! i'd be nuts too. i gotta get in the car and drive to indulge my current addictions. i am 9 days past a 2dt. with my last pregnancy, i didn't get anything off first response (sensitive one) til 12DPO. ?? freaky deeky. i'm not sure i've got a bfp. i'm certainly not celebrating it yet. could be the hcg lingering. i've done jack exercise lately and so got the metabolism of a slug. good luck if you do decide to test early !! good on you if you can hold out 

oh - ps -- all the ladies i hung out with when DS came about (my prenatal group) are all due for their 2nds now. i'll be sad if i can't have another, not so much for me but for DS. he stands back and watches siblings play together ....


----------



## bk2013

evenin' all

hope you're all ok. congrats to all of you with BFP's.

AFM - back home and am 3dp3dt and had really bad cramps last night and today along with a headache - spent most of the day laid on the settee. sure both are side effects of progesterone. also having very vivid dreams. had none of this on first cycle. 

anyway hope you all have a good weekend a rest up.

take care
bec x


----------



## Willertime

Thanks so much bonniebelle! So encouraging  
God I've got my fingers crossed for all of us! 
I decided to make a plan so... I've got all my tests ready, cheap test on wed, first response POAS thurs and fri then the one the clinic gave me for sat (OTD)! Ha don't laugh but that's my plan  
X


----------



## Laughter123

Guys,

I was reading my last post and realised that I am having identical symptoms as my last failed cycle. Has anyone got any experiences they can share or should I prepare myself?    

Thanks


----------



## MJS24

Chriskirsty - I feel exactly the same as you, I just don't think it's worked.  But I can't help but still hope.  It's really horrible all this and just seems so unfair at times x


----------



## milliekinillie

Bonnie I think the fact it's not disappearing is a great sign so don't give up hope just yet..... You still have those two lovely lines!!!! Btw I didn't cave.... I was too scared in the end!!!

Laughter... I really don't think what symptoms you have means anything at all.... It's prob the same as last time coz you would have been on progesterone then too!!!..... You just ain't gonna know till OTD. bummer. Your def not out lady it's just your mind playing tricks on you 

Bec.... Lovely to see you back! Good to hear ur home safe n sound.... N now for the wait  

Kirsty.... U ain't doing too well in this wait eh??.... I'm right there with you. Hopefully not too much longer to go?!

Willertime: I like your plan  ..... I've got balls il give u that


----------



## milliekinillie

Willertime.... That's "uve" got balls!!!!.... My balls have long since left the building  !!!!


----------



## Laughter123

Milliekinillie you are the voice of reason at a time when I am going crazy!


----------



## milliekinillie

Laughter.... U can repay the favour tomorrow when I'm having my 100th melt down


----------



## Laughter123

Haha I think I am officially doing everyone's head in.  I have shown all the emotions today. Here for you xxx


----------



## michelle723

Hi ladies! Please can I join? Had ET this morning of a 5 day blasto. 
Just feeling like this isgoing to be a looooooong 2 weeks.
Laughter - my previous BFP I had cramping. Dont read too much into anything on 2ww ive learnt!


----------



## milliekinillie

Well guys I'm officially out. BFN. stark white. 10dp5dt. one beautiful perfect blast that didn't make it. Were GUTTED. Feel like the heart has been ripped out of me. I was really hoping this was it but I guess it's still the wrong time. It's like I can feel 2babies waiting to come in.... I know in my cells were meant to have3 children.... I can feel them around me and its SO frustrating that I can't just get them to Physically be here. Maybe next time. They'll be here for next Christmas.... Feel like weve been saying this for years. I'm tired of this process but no where near ready to give up so yes maybe next time. Next time we will def go with donor eggs though. Feels like the universe is saying "when will you listen.... It's not meant to be a bio baby so go back and try again" 

Oh who knows anything. I can try and deflect and rationalize my pain all I like but bottom line I'm still just heartbroken. I'm writing this thro floods of tears. Ok I'm gonna sign off now before I drown my fone in snot. Il be back later to see how u guys are doing xxxxx


----------



## orange73

Morning ladies,

Millie, so sorry hon.  You must be in a lot of pain.  My thoughts are with you and wishing you didn't have to feel like this.  You have been such a fun personality on this thread and I wish everyone could get the positives they want.  Best of luck for the future and hoping your other half is looking after you x

How's everyone doing? (stupid question!!). I had my ET on 26th Nov so am 4dp5dt. I've decided I'm not allowing myself to buy any tests on Internet until 2 days before I intend to do the test... Otherwise I'll crumble.  Gonna test on the 10th! My clinic want us to wait ages... 14-16 days past 5dt, so gonna do it in the 14th day.  I hate pregnancy tests and have decided I'm not even gonna look and let DH check it for me. Anyone else testing on the 10th? 

So happy for all those with BFPs and for all those with BFNs... So sorry it hasn't worked this time round.  Those still to test, keeping fingers crossed this is our time.

Orange x


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Oh Millie  I'm sorry. So so frustrating xxx

I'm 8dp5dt now and this was my result this morning: http://i.imgur.com/itLIall.jpg ... darker than yesterday and hopefully going in the right direction. 
Is this a good strong indicator? I have no idea and nothing to base it against. Is the colour of the line ok for 8dp5dt? 
I won't get my hopes up until Wednesday though as I've seen so many ladies get upset.

This process has made me so paranoid.

/links


----------



## Laughter123

Millie I am so sorry I know no amount of words can help at the moment. The good thing is that you have a plan and not giving up!!!


----------



## milliekinillie

Thanks laughter xx the little buggars are keeping their mammies waiting!! .... Ur right, at least we have a plan and its only a few months time.... Don't ask me where I'm gonna find another 6grand but I'm sure the universe will deliver. 

All You girls are lovely. Thank you xxxx


----------



## Willertime

Oh Millie! I'm so sad to hear this you truly deserved a BFP I'm gutted for you. It WILL happen though don't give up xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Millie I'm so sorry for you and your wife. It's gut wrenching, no other words to describe the sadness. You sound strong 
Huge hugs xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Millie, sweetheart, has AF showed her unwelcome face yet? Can you get a blood test to verify your result? Sadly, I agree that you're probably out this cycle, but I never fully trust negative HPTs.

Big hugs to you.    I've looked at more negative HPTs than I can count in the last 5 years, and every single one hurts.  

You and your wife WILL find a way to make this happen. That I'm sure of.


----------



## milliekinillie

Thank you girls, all of ur words are lovely and soothe my very sad heart. Crazyhorse we don't seem to do betas in Ireland just HPT.... I'm thinking my HPT is correct though  such is the way eh? 

Here's hoping you guys are right and our time will come round soon. Il be watching and hoping for u all, i may be out but you guys most certainly are not!!! xxxx


----------



## bk2013

*millie* firstly big . 
secondly are you going to have a blood test to verify ( i dont want to get your hopes up here) but on our 1st cycle i had negative HPT's (multiples from 10dp3dt) but still went for the blood test and was so suprised when blood test (12dp3dt) came back as positive. HPT only showed positive 3 days (15dp3dt)after blood test. I really dont want you to get your hopes up but i would get a blood test just to confirm.
whatever the outcome please stay strong - this will happen for you both when the time is right.
sending all my love

bec x


----------



## BeDazzled

Millie I'm in Ireland and have always done bloods. GP does them. My clinic won't allow anyone to stop meds without beta results


----------



## bonniebelle

millie,    .  i'm gonna echo everyone else here.  my thoughts are with you both.  (but do the bloods, just to be sure).    bonnie xxx


----------



## milliekinillie

Thanks girls xx you guys have me a little intrigued I have to say.... Bonnie had no idea we did betas in Ireland, out of all the treatments we've had betas have never been mentioned! I might just do that xx


----------



## milliekinillie

Bec ur from Ireland too aren't u??


----------



## Laughter123

Sorry random question is day 1 the day of ET?


----------



## BeDazzled

No day 1 is the day after ET.
Millie blood test is the only way of really knowing for sure


----------



## askingtheangels

Millie, I'm so so sorry that it looks like a BFN. Huge   coming your way. I agree with the other girls, do get bloods done just to put your mind at rest. You'll most likely have to go private but you'll get the results back same day. You've given a positive and uplifting vibe on this thread and you will get your baby soon. Remember, that you have time on your side (not like jurassic ol' me!) and as you say the universe will provide the finances in some shape or form. So take some time to get over this loss, ENJOY your Xmas with LOTS of tipples and fun and get stuck in again when you're able.

Best of luck.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there xxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi ladies 
Millie soooo very sorry my thoughts are with you and your wife   But I agree especially after hearing becs story to do a blood test..you are a fantastic character in this thread you deserve your bfp..  This journey is so hard and cruel when we would all make perfect parents... Whatever way it goes a hope u and your dw have it very soon xxx 

Fat bunny that line is definatley a good sign  xxx 

Afm thanks for all the encourahement ladies still fell really negative today so symptoms really the odd twinge 1mini night sweat and emotional wreak aswell as a sore nunny sorry tmi .. I don't no what's really anymore or if it's all in my imagination.. I'm sure if I read that your hair  smells like **** for you to be pregnant I'd somehow relate this to myself... Ohh my head hurts  

Best wishes to you all 
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## Hoochie

Sorry to hear your news Millie big   Did you test early or is today your otd? Blood tests are much more sensitive than poas 
Kirsty I feel exactly the same as you   I was fine in my first 2ww but this one is definitely sending me under just hope I can keep it together in work 
X


----------



## orange73

ChrisKirsty,  I feel exactly the same.  Having nights sweats and vivid dreams every night - frequently about the process... How sad am I  (I often have vivid dreams though, so that is normal for me!) but apart from that feel totally normal! Already planning the next cycle...doh, but I feel guilty when I feel negative as people say PMA has so much to do with it!  Never had a BFP so maybe that has something to do with it!!

I hear you Hoochie! I'm off work at the moment... Not sure it's a good or a bad thing.  At least work keeps you busy I guess.  Hope you can keep some sanity ;-)

How you guys hanging on in there? 

Fat bunny, good that you're starting to see a positive.  Keeping everything crossed for Wednesday! 

Orange x


----------



## Chriskirsty

ORANGE and HOOCHIE it awful waiting around, a lot of people have said its my own hormones a just thought I'd feel a sign something that stood out and I'm honestly far to chicken to take test my otd is Wednesday and I dread the wait afterwards and the phone call about it.. I felt quite positive up untill yesterday... I no I should be greatful we have made it this time especially with dh sperm I just feel like it's a no... Need to give myself a good shake and see I'm still in and could be sat here with a good chance of being a mummy, but I am already planing the next cycle on my head... My dh on the other hand is sure it's gonna work..
I will keep my fingers and toes for us all for our much awaited bfp girls 
Love and baby dust to us all 
XXXX


----------



## bk2013

evening all

how are we all doing?

wonder why time always moves so slowly when we are anticipating something - it's the same when waiting for 1st days of hols or christmas day (yes i'm just a big kid at heart!!!!).

trying to find things to occupy my mind - been playing on ps4 all afternoon (as already stated i'm just a big kid) - DP has been dealing with my customers' queries and orders - bless her.

fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies with OTD's this week    

our OTD is next saturday but i've decided no POAS - we are just going to wait for blood test on the monday with results on the tuesday.

baby dust to everyone   
bec xx


----------



## Willertime

Evening all
Well I for one can't believe I got thru another day without POAS!! Result!
Tomorrow I'm back to work and I'm working a 13 hr shift looking after pregnant mums and babies 👍
So here's hoping I don't punch anyone in the face.
And then Thursday got my first ever psychic reading I'm hoping she will tell me I'll be pg ASAP! And then it will be Wednesday, my decided time to POAS!

Enough about me what's everyone else doing to while away the days?
Xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Awwwww ladies a think I've finally lost it just popped to the supermarket to pick up some bits for a chilled out night In The house with the hubby to cheer my self up and ended up losing it with a man in the shop.... 
So I'm stood in the que and I heard him say to his little boy I'm sick to death of you you little **** I'm not watching you anymore.. I stood there for a while thinking you don't realise how lucky you are... A listened to him being vile to his son I just saw red must and said excuse me u don't realise how lucky u are I'd love to have a child that played up he should treasure him as some people wpd go to the ends of the earth for a child.. With that a stomped off I was fuming... He must think I'm nuts   Ha 
This 2ww has taken its toll on me 
Xxx


----------



## Laughter123

Hey don't worry about it. The guy needed that.


----------



## orange73

Chriskirtsy! I've always wanted to do that! Good on you girl ;-). You've done one for the team...  Don't worry though.. You'll never see him again.

Orange x


----------



## Chriskirsty

I wouldn't care but in my fit of rage I slammed down my apple crumble and stomped off really regretting that now I could just eat it..  
Gunna send the dh back for it a darent show my face in there for a while haaaaa 
Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Well done, Kirsty. Parenting is a difficult and often frustrating job, but no one should ever take their children for granted. That child will remember you for a long, long time, I guarantee it.


----------



## MJS24

Hi,

I had two 5 day morulas transferred.  Just wondering who else is in similar position?


----------



## london30

Hi everyone, I'm hoping to join this thread. Some of you I know from the nov / dec ivf board, and it's nice to meet the rest of you. Hope you are staying strong and that I can offer what support I can.

My OTD is 13th dec... I am on my first cycle which was tricky to get through as I have a low ovarian reserve but I ended up with two day 3 embryos transferred yesterday, one grade 1 and one grade 2. I am bearing up ok but it's early days. I have the week off work which is a luxury for me.. Heard from a couple who are friends who started trying a couple of months ago that they are pregnant today. They were trying to be sensitive so we heard first from them, but it still feels like a dagger in my heart. I guess you've all had similar situations.

Sharry, could you add me please? Thanks xx


----------



## Hoochie

Hi London welcome on board the mad wait  
I know it's so hard to hear when others seem to get pregnant so easily but stay strong it's a potential playmate xx


----------



## orange73

Hi London,

My OTD is around the same time (the 12th)... it seems a long old wait doesn't it,  may test on the 10th which is 14dp5dt for me.  Are you planning on testing on OTD?  This was my first transfer as well.  Fingers crossed!!

As I did a freeze all cycle back in March, the week before stimms I went to see my sis abroad for a total break... She mentioned she was pregnant with no. 2, then first night of first stimm injection, got a surprise call from my best friend telling me the news that although she'd just got engaged she got pregnant in the first month of trying... There's some very dark humour coming from the man upstairs!!  It's hard isn't it!!  Know how you feel.

Orange x


----------



## Larry the Lamb

Hi there, can I join, had a 5 day blastocyst transfer on Tuesday and advised to test on Thursday. It's my first time, so everything is new to me.
Finding the 2ww not too bad, I only had the ET day off work and I have a job that I love and keeps me pretty busy. However I do find myself trying to spot symptoms; lurking round these boards; and Googling.
This evening I am feeling a little cramping like when my period is due. Could this be a symptom, or is it a period, I don't know when I would ordinarily expect another period (it's egg donation so I am on Cyclogest and Progynova).
Glad I'm back to work tomorrow and have something else to concentrate on.
I guess most people on here are potentially testing from tomorrow, good luck to you all.


----------



## KellandJP

Hiya all!

Can I please join in? this is my first ever cycle (hopefully last) of icsi. Myself and my darling husband to be have been trying for a child for  3 years, but it turns out we just need a wee bit of help!

So I had my EC on Friday, what an experience lets just say they wont forget me for a while apparently I was talking rubbish lol
We got an update on Saturday to say 5 had fertilised and 1 was showing good signs. Sadly we have to wait until tomorrow for an update. Were praying thats all is still going well.

Today family took me out for the day shopping to try and take my mind off things. To be honest I aint sure it worked. I found myself going into myself watching the world go by and people going along with their lives. Kiddies running about going mental as its nearly Christmas! I just wish and pray to God I have the opportunity to see mine doing this one day! 

Does anyone have any advice for this wait? Or what we should expect next? 

Thanks Kelly Ann x


----------



## Bambam11

Hey ladies. 

Wondering if I can join. Iv just finished my first clomid cycle. I have pcos and do not ovulate on my own. Had my folicle scan on Thursday and showed 2 eggs (one at 20mm and one at 18mm) I did an ovulation test Friday and it showed positive but negative on Saturday. We dtd on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday & saturday. Got a 21 day blood test on Friday to check if I defo ovulated and I will be due af between 14th and 21st so I'm now in my 2ww. 

I am so nervous. The thought of going to work while having this going on is making me so stressed and upset. It doesn't help that my best friend told me on Saturday that she's pregnant. Now I feel under even more pressure and I'm so nervous that I don't get the results I want. I know I shouldn't be too hopeful but we have been ttc for nearly 3 years and now I think iv ovulated I feel like this will be the longest 2 weeks of my life. 

OH says we should let it be but its on my mind 24/7. I'm so emotional and just want to skip work and lay in bed until the wait is up. 

Thank you xx


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged

Can I join please? My OTD (what does that stand for lol) is 9th Dec and I had ec 24th nov and et of 1 blast on 29th Nov. 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hey ladies welcome aboard the mad 2wws 
Bambam hope your doing ok, I no exactly how you feel it is hard when it's so easy for everyone else around u getting pregnant it's as though they just have to look at each other and it's happened this journey is soooo hard but your time will come  
Great news that you ovulated though just gotta wait and let nature take its course.. Xxx 

Kellandjp welcome to the thread.. The wait is hard to no how your little embies are doing it's great news that 5 fertillised for u.. We like u had one stand out embie and one slightly behind.. We were advised to have a 3dt and two embies were put back in this maybe the case for u or the one embie that shows good signs could go on to the blastocyst stage which is great news they have a higher chance of implantation, so generally only put one back... It's hard to say embies can change slow down and pick up too.. It won't be long till you here your news thinking of you hun  

Larrythelamb hi welcome to the thread... Hopr your doing ok.. Your right work is a life saver in the 2ww I wouldn't of gotten through the past 7 days without being there that or I would of broken Google lol 
A lot of ladies report af pains in the two weeks wait it's but there's no way of knowing  if its good sign or not.. I too have had them a lot and had a complete meltdown on Saturday worried it hasnt worked and dreading my otd on Wednesday but the ladies on this board are a huge comfort 
So welcome all and keeping my fingers crossed for all of you and hope we all get the bfp we deserve   
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi chase otd means official test test date... Keeping my fingers crossed for you too   xxx


----------



## Rach9520

Morning ladies very odd question but had anyone ever take apart a digital clear blue test afyer a BFN ? And then sore a positive


----------



## Doro

Sorry ladies, I've not been keeping up to date on this thread as I've been trying to stay calm and away from the temptation to test, so i dont know where you all are on your waits. 

Well I think our second cycle has come to an end, with my period arriving yesyerday with avengance.

Im 10dp3dt with my OTD on Thursday.

This cycle has been so different from the first , whether it was wishful thinking or actual symptoms, but I actually felt pregnant this time. 

I know bleeding can be normal, and I won't give up all hope till I test Thursday with the clinics test but I think in my heart I know this is the end of our ivf journey, this is proper heavy period with cramps, sorry of thats TMI.

I have the last half of the week off work, I'll take my cheapy test on Wednesday and well see what happens after that.

You are all in my thoughts and prayers, stay positive , and although it's hard to understand just now, I do believe everything will work out just as it's supposed to.

Namaste


----------



## BeDazzled

Rach I'm puzzled as to why you would even do that? I've never done it I trust the test or do another one or bloods. The tests are only dye, plastic & paper so taking them apart isn't going to prove anything imo

We are another day closer to our OTDs. Yay
Anyone testing today?


----------



## BeDazzled

Don't give up Doro, wait and see what Wednesday brings. Huge hugs it's so tough when bleeding you just feel it's all over but I know a lot of women that bled and had successful pregnancies. So hang in there xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Rach a wouldn't suggest pulling them apart to look for answer as the instructions just poas ano its hard but if you truly believe the result could be wrong do another one  . 

Doro don't give up yet plenty of people experience a bleed and go on to have a bfp 
Wait and see what Thursday brings... 

Be dazzled when do you test?? How are u doing in the 2ww?? 

I'm testing Wednesday still worried but af is yet to turn up although the twinges and feelings are still there hope it's not just the cyclogest keeping it at bay   
Kirsty xxx


----------



## G_star

Hi everyone,

Sharry, can I please be added to the front page, OTD is 14/12. 

I had ET on Saturday, 1 perfect 5 day embie put back. Having a couple of days chilling at home and back to work tomorrow. My OTD is 16 days after ET, feels like a very long time!

I recognise a few from the nov/dec cycle board, so hi to you all and hi to people I haven't met yet.

Gxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Chriskirsty my otd is Friday, I had hcg shots last one was last Thursday as it was an fet. There's no point in me poas as the hcg would give a +. So I'm doing bloods on Wednesday, hcg should be around 70 at that stage so if result is well above that then I'm looking at a positive. Might poas on Friday should be low enough then.
The 2nd week is difficult but trying to stay calm
& positive.
What you planning for Wednesday?


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged

Rach, I have taken apart cb digis many times (years of obsessing). There will often be a second line even if you are not pregnant. I will find you the link. http://uk.clearblue.com/sites/default/files/HCP_Publications/Brochures/hcp_cb9_professional_brochure.pdf That's the official clearblue one, but here is another: http://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/117615-lines-inside-clearblue-conception-indicator.html

/links


----------



## Chriskirsty

Be dazzled it's so hard isn't it,, I was fine in the 1st week but the second has been a killer had a really bad day Saturday a cried all day still worried about af pains and wet feeling but we will see... I'm due at our clinic between 8-10 am then have the blood test and then wait by the phone for the dreaded phone call...   It's good news  
I'm to chicken to test early don't wanna get my hopes up or dashed to early... Good luck for Friday 
xxx


----------



## MJS24

I don't know about anyone else but I am finding this unbearable.  My OTD is Wednesday and I just sit and cry all the time.  I am getting negatives on tests.  I think the worst thing is not knowing if it will ever work x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Mjs24 hi I'm no I di t practice what I preach but try not to worry, hpt are inaccurate when testing before your official test date which is y I refuse to do on or we wouldn't be given a date by our clinics... I no a lot of people have got alot of negatives on this thread up when using hpt but then got a bfp on the day so hang in there... I test Wednesday too... I'm 9dp 3dt what are u huni?? 
Xxx


----------



## MJS24

Kirsty - I am 7dp 5dt so same as you really!  This is by far the worst part of the whole process :-( x


----------



## BeDazzled

I try to leave it as late as possible to test so I know the result when I do it will be accurate. I have done the early testing and IMO it just wrecks your head even more as no matter what the test shows you still can't trust it. 
It is kinda nice in the PUPO bubble though. 
For the moment I am going to concentrate on being the best mum I can be to my little embie, that's all I can do for today.
Good luck for Wednesday you 2.


----------



## Laughter123

Hey ladies,
So I am 10dp3dt and I am so convinced I am about to start my period I have put on a sanitary towel. The feeling has been there since last night. I don't have cramps just that 'feeling'.
My poor hubby looks devastated because I just know it hasn't worked.  
Feeling down :-(


----------



## Laughter123

Kirsty,
How come you test Wednesday I am 10dp3dt and my clinic told me to rest on Friday
Thanks


----------



## Chriskirsty

Laughter 123 I feel exactly like you,, I just have a feeling now the cramps have gone but untill she shows her ugly face we have to cling to hope... 
I don't no we are at Ncl and they test 14 days after egg retrieval so it reflect ovulation and normal cycle testing... #dreading it  
Xxx


----------



## Laughter123

Kirsty my poor hubby is on a downer. I have never made it to OTD. Just on a downer. I am getting period type pains and soooooooo tired!!!!! I have taken the entire 2 weeks off so just staying in bed. I have gone to BCRM privately. Who told me to test on Friday not Wednesday . If by some miracle i make it to Wednesday  do you think I  should test?


----------



## Chriskirsty

Mines is to he really had his hopes ups but on the other hand there are ladies that have felt like us and gone on to get a bfp... 
Well if your doing a hpt I would wait untill Friday hun ino ladies that have had 3dt and it hasn't shown up on  them till 15dp transfer  even after the beta test has shown positive.which is what Friday will be for you.. I'm having bloods done so maybe that's why I am testing earlier.. If you do crack I'd go for a clear blue early test ) hope this helps xxxxx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi ladies

Hope you're ok, this 2ww is awful!!!

I've been testing every day on frer since 6dp5dt. This morning 8dp5dt I got a very very feint second line.  I'm desperate to test again but I need fmu again, so trying to hold out until tomorrow. 

Which tests are you all using? I may switch to clearblue as that's what my clinic gives me, they've always been best for me in the past...

Betsy xx


----------



## Willertime

Hi everyone!
Welcome new and old faces from nov page.
I am halfway thru my first day back at work and it's killing me seeing all the babies and mums :-( 
I am pretty certain it's all over no more rubbing my yummy and talking to my 'bro's' I just feel it's not going to work. Although I did just refuse to push a patient on a bed and made a man do it I thought I gotta give the bro's a chance! I think i might test tomorrow is that stupid? I'll be 6dp5dt. Urgh this is nuts!!
Please keep me sane!
X


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Afternoon ladies


Well, it's official. I have a BFP  

the lines are getting darker and I did my digital today at 9dp5dt and it's putting me at 1-2 post ovulation, which is bang on. OTD is Wednesday, but I'm slowly feeling like this is it. 


Symptoms wise: I feel like I've done 1000x crunches as all my stomach muscles (not just low uterus area) feel so sore. I've gone off hot drinks and I'm getting a bit tired (more so than I get with my underactive thyroid). 

Level 1 complete
Level 2 underway - make it to the 6-7 week scan!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Fat bunny congratulations on your bfp.. Time for some    U must be over the moon   I must say this thread seems a lucky one soooooo happy for you xxxx


----------



## LaraLoo

Millie - I'm so sorry.  I just got the results of my hCG and they were negative.  Waiting for a new plan. Sending hugs.    xxx


----------



## Cinnamonstars

I've been away from the board but just did a catch up..

That's fantastic news fatbunny!  

And I'm so sorry to hear your results Millie. Doro, I'm keeping fingers crossed for the official results. 

As for the other ladies I can so sympathise with a lot of the feelings and symptoms going on here, which is SO reassuring and makes me feel not so insane.... unless we are just all being completely insane together   The night sweats,the cramps which I was getting at the same time every night, but stopped as of 5dp5td, the emotional outbursts, the down husband (although he's been holding it together amazingly!!).

But right now I'm feeling incredibly guilty.. normally my diet is excellent, and I use my exercise as a stress outlet, but because I've been advised to limit the exercise, I've been emotionally eating, resulting in a couple of high fat/sugar binges, even when I'm not hungry. Now I feel SO bad and starting to convince myself that I've ruined this cycle from the food that I've put in my body.... and feel too stupid to call the clinic to get reassurance and to ashamed to tell my husband of how much and what I've eaten....


----------



## BeDazzled

Yay congrats fatbunny         Delighted for you xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Sorry, LaraLoo.   

Cinnamonstars, if eating a bit of rubbish could prevent pregnancy, there would be a lot fewer people in the world! Give yourself a break and don't put that extra stress on yourself -- you don't have to be perfect to get pregnant.  

ETA: just got the call with my beta hCG result: 63.1!!!  No matter what happens now, I will always know that I've been pregnant, and I'm awfully glad of that. Early scan booked for 22nd December.

Hoping to see lots more BFPs on here. xx


----------



## MJS24

Fat_Bunny - Congtats!!  How many dpt did you start seeing positive?  I am 7dp 5dt and am still getting negatives.

LaraLo - sorry to hear that :-(  Was this your first attempt? x


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Thank you everyone! 

MJS24, I think I was lucky as I started getting a bfp line (v faint) at 6dp5dt ... BUT I've seen so many ladies not get anything until 11/12 days onwards. I guess my body is good at making hcg so far! 

Let's just hope it continues!


----------



## Cinnamonstars

Congrats Crazyhorse!!  that is fantastic news!!!! And thankyou so much for your kind words - The last fews days I have been in contact with too much cake and christmas related goodies... I think all of the fatty/sugary goodness has gone to my head - not only has it cause me a massive sugar head-ache but also insanity!   Now I'm try to self talk / mentally prep the self-restraint as going to a German market tonight - 'thou shalt not eat everything in sight'.


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Congrats CrazyHorse! That's fantastic!!!!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Thanks, ladies, it still doesn't seem real! I just e-mailed my family and we'll tell my MIL and FIL tonight (for logistical reasons, and so that we don't get veiled suggestions about are we ever going to have kids, we've been pretty open with both sets of parents about the IVF -- bless them, they've all been a good support). 

Fat_Bunny, let us know what your beta number is when you have it!

Cinnamonstars, enjoy the German market! Ixnay on the mulled wine!


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Oooo I done know when the OFU do beta...They just told me to call OTD with the result. Maybe they'll call me in


----------



## Chriskirsty

crazy horse massive congratulations   Delighted for u..... 
this is one lucky board fingers crossed for the rest of us too let the luck continue ladies  
XXXX


----------



## MrsB💜

Hi ladies, can I join you please? I am 3dp5dt, I feel very positive at the moment but I've a loooong way to go yet before testing day!

Huge congratulations *fat_bunny* and *crazy horse *am so excited for you both!   

Really sorry Laraloo 

Xx


----------



## KellandJP

Help please?
I would like to go swimming? Is this ok for me?my et is due wednesday.

thanks kelly ann


----------



## mandymoo12

Hi ladies. Can I join you please? Had my ET today, 3 day transfer. 2 embies on board and test day is 12th December. Will read through in a bit. 
Xx


----------



## MrsB💜

Hi Kelly, although I really like swimming what's always stopped me during transfer time is the risk of any infection-I know the chances are so slim but it's always worried me, but strictly before et my clinic hadn't advised against it-just no exercise from et onwards. Hope this helps xx


----------



## bonniebelle

Fat Bunny and Crazyhorse,  well, we knew this was coming eh?  CONGRATS  !!!!     

Laraloo and Millie, ladies I very much hope you get your hearts' desires next time.   

Hello to those ladies I've not interacted with yet.  And hi hi to those I have !  How you all doing today?

me: still getting dark lines, 14DPO tomorrow.  go in for my bloods tomorrow.  BUT i know it's working now, i've already got 'the sickness' !  i had morning sickness for 7.5 months with DS, but it didn't kick in until week 5.  This early sickness and the early positives (9DPO) have me slightly concerned that it's actually possible both embys took?  I had very little optimism any would work considering our history and the last two complete failures (no eggs retrieved on either cycle).  The fact that both might work was just insane.  DH said, what if?  and i kept saying, it won't happen.  Not so sure now.


----------



## MrsB💜

Ooooo bonniebelle the possibility is exciting though! Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Yayyyyyy for Bonniebelle!!!    Honestly, I think you may have double trouble heading your way. Whatever happens, I surely hope you have a healthy nine months and less than 7.5 months of morning sickness!  I'm excited for you.


----------



## Hoochie

Woo hoo way to go bonniebelle, crazy horse and fat bunny  ^   

Hi to everyone else and welcome to newbies.

Afm I think I preferred being at work as busy all day so no obsessing x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Bonnie wow what exciting new so happy for you.. Can I ask did u have a 3dt and when did u say testing? And getting postives I'm 9dp 3dt Ive had no symptoms like that am fast losing hope   
Xx


----------



## bonniebelle

Thanks girls   

I'm a little gobsmacked.  Okay, I'm absolutely flabbergasted.  Especially considering my AMH levels, age and tiny follicle count.    makes no sense at all.  

My mum is going to say that it's because my dad died.  She has the opinion that someone gets born in our family following a death.  My grandma died a few months before the BFP for DS and my dad died in september.  a little cray cray, but also quite sweet.  

ChrisKirsty, I'm sorry.  It seems insensitive nearly to post on here when I know absolutely 100% what that little jab to the heart feels like to hear about people getting bfps around.    I'm sorry you're feeling down, you've been so positive about not testing before otd!  I had a 2dt, and started testing at 9DPO but that's not normal.  Last time I didn't get positives until OTD on pee sticks and even then, they were the early predictor ones.  Much love and light,  bonnie xxxxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Bonnie no it's not I love hearing all the bfp I wish u all one just as much as I do for myself... It gives me encouragement hearing all your success stories and hope that if this cycle doesn't work it CAN happen u are proof... Don't ever feel bad about sharing your news coz some of us are finding it tough or got bfn, we are all in this joyrney together and such a great support for each other  shout it from the roof tops u deserve it    
Xxx


----------



## Cinnamonstars

I agree with chriskirsty! hearing all the good stories are really keeping my hopes up. 
I'm not having any symptoms either, and have to keep reminding myself to take it easy cos of the embaby I have on board! Getting increasingly nervous as Friday approaches.. I was telling dh about ladies poas early, and how I was tempted to do it too cos I have some in the cupboard. He was against it,  and cos we're in this together, that's put a stop to those thoughts.


----------



## milliekinillie

Hi all!!

Thanks for all the hugs and sympathies you guys are amazing. Af arrived .... Boo hoo.... I'm ok tho, DW is ok too.... Just takes a few days of tears, hugs and adjustment. I really believe itl happen one day, just not today. 

As for all you lovely lovely ladies the biggest hugest congrats on your bfp's. truly delighted for u guys..... I'm sure it must be mind blowing to actually get a bfp. Kind of like winning the lottery!! And as for you BONNIE.... Omg ur such a sweetheart. you got it in one with it being a little jab in the heart when u see bfp's.... At first anyway when it's still raw but then it sinks in and it's great news!.... As for you having twins.... I really and truly hope you are preg with twins luvy,  reading ur sig uve been through the mill and you deserve it. It's your time now so enjoy every second x 

You girls all deserve it, and so do I. For those of you who've hit the jackpot cherish every moment, for those of you who haven't been so lucky or who may not get their bfp this time round.... Massive hugs and best wishes for next time 

All the best lovely ladies

Millie xxxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Glad you came back to the thread to let us know how you're getting on, Millie.    It's great that you and DW are working through this together. It's the only way to stay sane.

Kirsty, I know what you mean -- for the last 6 months, I've scoured these boards for stories of BFPs from poor responders and over-40s undergoing IVF. Every single one helped me to continue instead of just giving up. There's nothing wrong with moving on when you know it's time; but when you're *not* ready to put away your dreams of pregnancy, it's easier to pull up your big-girl panties and keep forging ahead when you see that other people in the same boat as you (or worse) have managed to get lucky. Even when you wonder "why couldn't that be me?" and feel that little pang of envy and sadness, it's still better than wondering if any real people in the world EVER have succeeded when facing the same difficulties you are. Reading the HFEA stats just isn't the same.

I'm taking my pregnancy chatter to the relevant boards (please, Universe, let it stay pregnancy chatter and not become something much more sad) because I know that stuff can be hard to hear while waging the infertility battle. However, I've wanted to share my story on the relevant treatment support boards because I know how much those other ladies' stories meant to me since I made the change from TTC naturally to pursuing OE IVF. Those stories really helped me to keep going, and that's tough when your AMH is so bad that donor eggs get mentioned during your first cycle.

Sending best wishes out for all of you who are still waiting. xx


----------



## mandymoo12

I agree. I love hearing BFPs especially from poor responders and older women. As someone who s 38 and never been pregnant, I honestly can't believe I ever will be. 
This is my second cycle and it went very similarly to the last one. My first one I did a 5 day transfer and this one 3 so I automatically think I'm out now. But hearing these positive stories are great.
X

P.s. What did your clinics tell you about sex in the 2ww. Ours said its fine. But I've read so much contradicting evidence and my last clinic said no. Who do you believe?


----------



## bonniebelle

Hi ladies,  

I'm glad everyone's okay.  Thanks ChrisKirsty, Millie and Mandy,  I agree that everyone here deserves to get positives.  I think its always hurt me a little when i hear about 'accidental' pregnancies and natural first time successes !    It makes me feel like there is something wrong with me.    But it so inspiring to hear about hard cases that make it through the hoops  

You're all very very lovely and very very brave ladies.  I wish the world for you.

For us, we are going to put our adoption plans on hold.  The bloods are positive, in a big big way.  We nearly stopped cycling after the last one, the lady in charge of the clinic actually told us our AMH was so bad, we should consider not trying again.  She was so surprised today to give us our results.  So very surprised.  It is nice to make it this far !!    and i hope you all do too


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi ladies I felt very emotional reading all your posts the support on this forum and thread in particular is amazing and very inspirational hearing all your words especially those who have "pulled up there big girl pants" (love that Crazy horse) and carried on.. It gives me real believe that it will happen for all of us one day... 

Crazyhorse wishing you all the best with your pregnancy and hope you enjoy a happy healthy 9 months you too bonnie   Praying this is both your times to come through the other side... 

Millie so nice to hear from you on this board and glad u and your dw are getting through it and are striving to continue... It will happen.. God sets his challenges for his strongest ppl and we are all that  

Good luck to everyone else on there 2ww how is everyone doing?? 

AFm well I'm now 10dp 3dt and feeling abit all over full of worry about what tomorrow will bring, I still feel like af is just moments from showing her ugly face but so far she hasn't.. Just no as soon as I've finished tpying she'll be here noooooooo!! I don't no what tomorrow will bring as I've resisted the temptation to test,, but what I do no is if it's bad news my big girl pants will be out of the draw and I will continue to strive and laugh in the face of infertility... I just wanna get to the point where my dreams come true and ladies WE WILL ALl GET  THERE.... 💜

Love to you all 
Kirsty 
Xxxxx


----------



## Laughter123

Hey, the positive news is so amazing for the ladies. It's a tough journey and no one knows how hard it is on people like us!!!!

Millie I miss you in this thread.

As for me just like Kirsty I feel like I am about to start. I am literally scared to go to the loo. I'm trying to be positive but it's so hard. Especially when I am getting all the signs the af is about to come on. The thing is i don't normally get the cramps until af has shown it's ugly face and since yesterday I have had af cramps on and off. Aghhhh this is killing me. I test Friday and I don't think I will get to it.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Laughter123 sounds like we are so similar,, I went from knicker watch to,, to scared  to go to the loo and now I'm talking to my knickers and brace myself each time... So I'm right with ya girl argggghhhhhhhhhh xxxx


----------



## MJS24

Has anyone with OTD tomorrow tested early?  I tested again today and BFN :-(


----------



## Cinnamonstars

I'm a little nervous - I've had amenorrhea since January, so don't get the AF symptoms and am not having any now..    Most of the things that I am getting, like the big-boobage (I had nothing there before - like fried eggs on an ironing board), must be coming from the progesterone?! My cramps have now stopped; I get a bit of a twinge in the uterus region every now and again.. That's it... It's so frustrating... 


Sorry MJS24, my OTD is Friday, and I've sworn to dh that I wont test early. Keep your chin up, there are a lot of ladies who test early and the HCG is low for poas, but then confirmed as otherwise on OTD.


----------



## MJS24

Cinnamonsters - yeah I think the boobs thing is the prostegerone!  Mine have been so swollen and sore, I can't even go over a speed bump without having to hold onto them!! X


----------



## Cinnamonstars

Ouch!! I know that feeling!!!! Its a two sided coin... i LOVE the size - I remember reading one of Millie's earlier posts about not being able to stop checking em out! But my bras don't fit!! I'm now either having to wear my sports bras from before I lost some weight (thank goodness I kept em!  ) or no bra at all! Goodness knows what I'm gonna do when I go back to work next week!   Also it's also become an unfortunate no touchy-touchy area for dh!  

xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Ladies I've cracked now I need your help Ive stupidly done a test and I think 2 lines have come up but a hope its not me just seeing it as one one the lines is just visible am scared I've set myself up for heartache now a wish I hadn't Incase it's a faulty test  how do u upload pictures for your opinions my otd is tomorrow helppppppppppp xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Kirsty, can you upload it to Flickr or a similar service and post a link here?

Thinking good thoughts for you!  

P.S. HPTs tend to deliver false negatives -- if you read the test within the time limit on the package, false positives are rare. This far from EC, you won't be picking up the trigger shot.


----------



## MJS24

Kirsty, how soon did second line appear?  If after recommended time then it could be an evap line (I only learnt about this the other day!). Really hope that is not the case though and that it is a genuine positive!!! X


----------



## Cinnamonstars

Don't panic!! And You're not stupid!! And I don't think you would be imagining a line, so... I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you   

I'm not sure how to upload pics - there is an icon on here to do it - but I'm sure how it detects the pic... I'd say post a link to the photo thats stored online like crazyhorse suggested.


----------



## Chriskirsty

I don't have a clue how that works   I'm stumped don't have a clue how to post it am crap with technology lol cx


----------



## Chriskirsty

I've set it as my profe pic girls thanks I'll email u it Mel thanks xxxx


----------



## MJS24

Wasn't sure if you saw post so PM'd you too!  I quickly deleted it from thread, paranoid someone I knew could see! X


----------



## CrazyHorse

Unfortunately, the pic's too small for me to tell -- but early lines are often very faint, and you will wonder if they're imaginary unless you've looked at A LOT of truly negative tests in the past. Hope you're right about line #2!!!


----------



## Cinnamonstars

It is a small piccie, but I _think _I cant see a bit of something too  

xxx


----------



## Laughter123

Okay so I had an afternoon nap and I woke up wit the worst cramping. I went to the loo and used my only available test and saw the faintest line. It's very faint. But is it to early I am 11dp3dt


----------



## mandymoo12

Hi laughter 
11dp3dt is when I will be testing as its my OTD. So I would say not too early. When is your OTD?


----------



## CrazyHorse

Not too early, Laughter123! You'll be 2 weeks out from the trigger shot, so you shouldn't be picking that up anymore. I'm very excited for you!   

Will you get a blood test on OTD to confirm?


----------



## MJS24

Laughter - that's amazing!  I think at this stage that is really good news.  When is your OTD. X


----------



## MrsB💜

Ooh ladies I can feel the good vibes from this thread   Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Kirsty, HOW exciting!!!     yay! Im sure you will get a much stronger line if you save up some urine over night.. or I think they say Clearblue is more sensitive so you could try with one of those tonight.

Laughter    congrats to you too!!!! I researched my trigger (10000 pregnyl) which is out of your system 12 days from EC.

MJS - fingers crossed for you tomorrow  

I hope you don't mind me butting in, I joined Oct/Nov cycle when I started out but my test day has ended up being 7th Dec so all v quiet on there..


----------



## Laughter123

Okay so my OTD is this Friday and confession time my test is 4 months out of date which I can't see being a problem (I had a spare one from all my other failed cycles). It's so faint but the instructions say I'm pregnant.  I am hoping my af does not come. Also clear blue says that if I test before my period due date i should do it in the morning. Clearly I haven't - that's okay right?


----------



## Laughter123

Crazyhorse I just have to do a HPT my clinic doesn't do blood tests


----------



## Chloe889

Laughter, its just that your'e more likely to have a higher concentration of HCG in the morning urine, so the fact youre getting a positive is great. 

I constantly felt AF was coming with last pregnancy but I think it was explained as the uterus stretching, so don't panic. I think its v unlikely to get a false positive.

Crazyhorse - just read that you are pregnant too   ^banana ^   whoop woo - seems like this thread is the place to be for action


----------



## CrazyHorse

Chloe: I know, right? Of course the success rate's never 100%, but it does seem like this thread is doing better than average so far!

Laughter, I'd bet money that you get a clear positive on a brand new HPT on your OTD.


----------



## Chloe889

I'm almost tempted to test early in this excitement!! 

I've been concerned as I haven't had any implantation bleed or AF pains, just majorly painful gut bloating since Saturday, some headaches and some nausea. I'm not sure if its me desperately looking for symptoms but I think I have had a few cravings. I woke up craving my mum's spaghetti Bolognese?! I had a (healthy) fry up mid morn and spooned tuna mayo and sweetcorn out of its mixing bowl this afternoon. I really hope these are signs


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi again everyone 
I did the second test in the pack this afternoon and it's even fainter line starting to wish I hadn't tested Incase I've caught remnants of a chem pg or is it lighter because I've used afternoon wee av been in tears all afternoon wishing I hadn't tested... Feeling incredibly guilty on the dh Incase ive set him up for a bigger fall. And myself.. Anyone experienced this??  God I'm a wreck..  
Laughter123 wowwww how u feeling really hope ur lines get darker 
Xxxx


----------



## Laughter123

My line was so so so so faint. I would personally test in the morning maybe that's why your test came lighter. I am too scared to test again! Remain positive Kirsty please x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Don't panic, Kirsty! Your urine may well have been more dilute for the second test. I'm still hopeful for you.

Of course we all want this to turn out to be a sticky bean, but even knowing about a chemical pregnancy can be useful. It tells you that your embryo didn't arrest early on, which is a good sign for trying again. So don't beat yourself up about testing. Also, you're not testing that early -- you tested at 10dp3dt, and at my clinic you'd be having your OTD tomorrow anyway. 

Fingers crossed for you to have a good outcome, honey.


----------



## FreyaRun

Please add me...iui#1, testing day 12/18.  
Good luck everyone!!  Ya two positives yesterday!!  
Chriskirsty, hopefully dilute urine--check again in the morning .  Fingers crossed!


----------



## FreyaRun

Just caught up on this thread....so many positives!!  Ya!


----------



## worzelbug

ChrisKirsty, I just saw your post.  It's great you got a line.  I have my fingers crossed for you.  Hopefully like others say it's just a bit more diluted.  Good luck. xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi ladies thanks for all your well wishes 
Had a good chat with the dh he said he's not pining his hopes on the test as its so faint so the guilt had eased abit,, he's positive but had been from the beginning we've got abit of a plan if this cycle fails so that's a comfort he's my rock... 

Laughter how are u feeling!? Xxx 

How's everyone else?? 
How's are u newbies?? 
Xxx


----------



## MrsB💜

It's so good you and your dh have a plan chriskirsty, I always think I am so lucky to have my dh standing right beside me throughout all of this. Hopefully stronger wee tomorrow will mean a darker positive line!! Fingers crossed for you, and hope you manage to get some sleep 2nite.

Hi to everyone who's new, I'm 4dp5dt today and making up symptoms like you wouldn't believe which is ridiculous I know....   Roll on next week and testing day! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks Mrs b 💜
I have my blood test tomorrow so we will no for sure come tea time.. Full of so many emotions excited (stupidly after that test) dread fear and doom.. I will try to a goodnights sleep 

Making up symptoms ha that made  smile our mind plays tricks on us but it could be happening and your just questioning yourself hope your doing ok In This two week wait xxx


----------



## Laughter123

Kirsty I just want to say good luck and will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks laughter 123 m
I've been Google crazy again a looked at pics of faint tests on the net there are millions of images mine is similar to a few on there... Or is it me getting my hopes up God this 2ww had been the hardest 2 weeks of my life my head is jelly thanks for keeping me sane ladies I'll let u no how I get on... Bracing my self for the worst  
Xxx


----------



## Laughter123

You and me both. I had the faintest line but then did a cheapo test and I could see the second line. I'm trying to stay positive and so should you xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

We should it's not over yet my lovely  
How are u feeling has your af pains stopped mine are still there xxx


----------



## Laughter123

Mine are still there but not as bad but there coming and going. I am still feeling good about this.


----------



## BeDazzled

Sounds good to me Laughter & Chris. Best of luck if ur decide to poas on the morning.
Chris good luck with bloods. 
I'm going for bloods tomorrow too. I can't sleep my head is all over the place. 
Roll on lots more Christmas bfps


----------



## MJS24

Well tonight I have spotting like I get day before AF comes.  Too late to be implantation...  I guess i will know for sure tomorrow! X


----------



## BeDazzled

Mjs24 hang in there. You are not out yet. Fingers crossed all is ok & it's a sticky bean xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Morning ladies well I'm nearly ready to go for the hour and a half drive for bloods I'm a wreck I've felt every emotion possible through the night and this morning.. Dreading it... 
Good luck msj24 and be dazzled fingers crossed we all get bfp    
Good luck to anyone else testing 
XXXX


----------



## Cinnamonstars

My goodness, so much going yesterday evening! Good luck to all you ladies, thinking of you all. And hello to all of the new ladies! How are we all this morning?

AFM, I've not had any symptoms other than just night-sweats - not sure what that would be a symptom of?! I bet google would say a symptom of pretty much  e v e r y t h i n g  

xxx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Morning All! 

Well, as we thought, a got a BFP this morning on my OTD  message left with my clinic.

Now I have to work through the anxiety of possible ectopic or chemical!


----------



## Cinnamonstars

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you fat_bunny


----------



## BeDazzled

Great news fat-bunny. You are defo pregnant, concentrate on that for today xxx


----------



## bk2013

afternoon all

how are we all doing?

not posted on here for several days but have just been catching up this morning.

congrats to all the BFP's     - hopefully this is a lucky board!

fingers crossed for anyone going for bloods today   

AFM - 7dp3dt - had some slight cramping but putting that down to progesterone.  AF is due anytime from today through to saturday but not really any pre-AF symptoms yet - but battling bad migraines with no migraine medication.  we have decided not to POAS at all and just wait for blood test on monday with results on tuesday.  keeping our fingers crossed.

take care all
bec xx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

thanks all! 

Well, early scan booked in for the 20th December. Oxford Fertility Unit don't do beta hcg apparently, but that's fine. At the end of the day, I'll be thinking positive and looking forward.


----------



## BeDazzled

Thata girl! Congrats again. 20th Dec doesn't seem so far away. Hope it flies in for you.


----------



## MJS24

BFN confirmed :-( xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Is it 100% a BFN MJS24? If so I am so sorry. Theres nothing anyone can say to make you feel better, take some time to come to terms with it all, its heartbreaking stuff. I don't think anyone who hasn't got a bfn on an IVF cycle can truly understand what its like.   Thinking of you hon xxxx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

So sorry MJS24  nothing any of us say will make you feel better I know, but   xx


----------



## LaraLoo

MJS24 - I'm so sorry sweetie    xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Fat Bunny - great news    

MJS - so sorry to hear your news  

Kirsty - how are you getting on?? When will you get your results?  

Bec - so sorry to hear about your migraines - I've had some rough headaches for the last few days. Cant imagine what its like if you are already susceptible to migraines.

I have been diagnosed with OHSS this morning - I'm 9dp5dt and whilst its too early to confirm the nurse saw a black shadow in my uterus on the scan today!! She said these late OHSS cases often start due to HCG circulating. Doc also said to expect a positive on Sunday OTD   Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Fat_Bunny

good luck Chloe!!!


----------



## BeDazzled

Chloe I think there is a definite link between ohss and positive pregnancy. Fingers crossed. 

AFM I got my blood results and the HCG was 473 so its a BFP for me. Can't believe it, think I'm in shock


----------



## Fat_Bunny

congrats BeDazzled!!!!  that's brill!!!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Well I've had my beta test done and it's come back inconclusive   my clinic said that there is pregnancy hormone there but it's only at 37 and it should be 50. So I have to repeat it Friday, this could be because its implanted and it's slow maybe late implantation or it could be that it's a chem pregnancy and it's coming away I'm in bits... Has this happened to anyone else?? I'm now 11dp 3dt 

Congratulations be dazzled and good luck Chloe hope your not feeling to bad with ohss 

Mjs i have emailed you sooo sorry sending you hugs   I'm thinking of you xxxx


----------



## MJS24

Yeah, a definite negative, confirmed by Beta this morning.

I have just test my SIL to let her know and all the response I got was "OK.  I'm away to Prague 'til Tuesday.  Take care x" - his family never cease to amaze me.

Fatbunny and Bedazzled - great news, congratulations, you must be absolutely delighted and relieved xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Chris I always go by anything above 25 is ok. My GP just told me the range for 4 weeks pregnant which we both would be is from 39 - 8000 so you are only just a tiny bit outside that. 
My friend got a HCG of 9 and even though it didn't work out for her that time her dh found lots of examples of women it did work out for and that had healthy babies at that low level. I would say try and stay positive if you can. Don't stop meds or do anything rash and see what Friday brings. So sorry you're going to this stress. xxxxx


----------



## simi0100

MJS24 - if my SIL is anything to go by then I am not suprised!  When I lost twins a few months ago at 20 weeks (one of the most difficult things I have ever had to go through) all I got from my SIL is 'you can try again' - not helpful!!!  Having also got BFNs at this stage in the past too - I completely understand what you are going through right now - please just take time and be good to yourself - there isnt anything more you could have done to change the outcome.  

to the BFPs - congratulations and I have everything crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months ahead!!  Just hope I will be joining you soon if not some day xx

Simi xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, MJS.     

Fat_Bunny and BeDazzled, big congrats!     BeDazzled, you only had the one embryo transferred, didn't you? I wonder if it split....

Kirsty, I don't think most clinics would call your beta inconclusive, they would say you are pregnant! Obviously, whether it's more than a chemical depends on whether the hCG level is continuing to rise, but you should absolutely not give up. Don't drown your sorrows in a bottle of wine or anything silly like that! There are lots and lots of women who have had a initial beta well under 50 who have gone on to have perfectly healthy babies -- there's just no way to definitively predict. If this were a natural pregnancy, you most likely wouldn't even be testing that early. Chin up, dear heart, it's not over! We'll be thinking about you and sending good wishes to you and your wee embie.


----------



## Cinnamonstars

MJS, I'm so sorry. Stay positive and just pamper yourself  

BeDazzled - Yay, congrats!  

Chloe fingers and toes crossed - it's all sounding good tho!

ChrisKirsty, please don't worry  or get down about these results - the fact that you have got a HCG reading is a good thing!   Stay positive and continue to look after yourself - you and your little embie needs it


----------



## askingtheangels

Hello ladies, just popping out of lurk mode to wish all the BFP ladies huge congats. 

And my heartfelt sadness for the BFN's so far. Each of us feels your pain because we've all be there time and again in most cases.  

Kirsty - get that hcg repeated in 48hrs and until then don't write this off.  wishing you lots of hcg vibes.

I was extremely lucky to get a positive and although it's a long road ahead, I really wanted to post and let you know to give some kind of hope to others. As you can see from my signature, I've had multiple m/c and failed pregnancies and ivf - but it is still possible despite what your consultant or clinic might say. Mind you, I have used the young and beautiful eggs of a wonderful donor this time so I've got a fighting chance! Bless you donor for getting us this far.

I wish each of you ladies happiness and peace going forward in your journeys xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, Shoegal!! That's wonderful news.


----------



## michelle723

Hi Ladies - I just want to say I am so sorry for your BFN's. We have been there. We know. Hugs and love to you.

For the BFP's I am so happy for you - and SHOEGAL I just saw yours most recently. Wow you have had a journey and this is such lovely news for you. The start of the best chapter. Good luck - keep us informed!

I am 4dp5dt - my last BFP I had an implanation bleed by now. This time I feel absolutely nothing. Not a clue. Last time I kinda new so I am feeling a bit negative right now.

Is anyone else in the same kind of place as me and having any symptoms xxxx

Hugs to all of you


----------



## Chloe889

Kirsty - sorry to hear your clinic have frightened you but as I understood it's all about it doubling, or near as, so fingers crossed for Friday  

Shoegal - great news!!!    

Bedazzled - whoop woo     Amazing hcg levels, how many have you got in there?!  

Michelle - I had implantation bleeds with my last three but nothing this time and if the doc is right it looks like there is one holding on in there!! 

Simi and MJS - my god how ridiculous - your respective sister in laws responses ?!   I do find that people who haven't had any issues conceiving just don't get it but those two are so insensitive. Simi, so sorry for your loss at such a late stage. I thought 8 week was bad enough. I just can't imagine..

Xx


----------



## MJS24

Simi - I am going to send you a private message xx


----------



## bk2013

evening all

*kirsty* - fingers crossed for friday

*michelle* - i'm 7dp3dt so we're almost at the same stage just 1 day out - i have no symptoms - had slight cramping a few days after ET but nothing like my first cycle where i felt like i had done a thousand stomach crunches. i've been told by my consultant each cycle can be different and that i shouldn't fixate on what i felt last cycle and now this cycle. when's your OTD - mine's saturday but i cant get bloods that day so waiting till monday.

take care all

bec x


----------



## michelle723

CHLOE - thanks its nice to hear that. I know its possible i just wanted to hear it. I definitely heard that not every cycle has Imp Bleed. Huge congrats on your BFP. You must be so happy, nervous, excited, everything all in one! 

Bec (BK2013) - So I test next Weds - 10th - you test Saturady right? OMG its good there is no sign of your AF so far. How are you feeling?? I feel strangely normal. Last time I got a BFP I had symptoms so its worrying me but its early in 2ww I guess.... I hope.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi ladies 
Thanks for the well wishes Ive had a total break down this afternoon.. Really scared  I'm losing my embie.. I have af pains again   But then again I've had these all the way through.i just feel like I'm gonna go to the loo and it's all over..  I'm so worried it's consuming me... I no I need to remain positive and focus to give my embie the best chance.. I'm eating and drinking but I'm in a daze walking about I've continued to work throughout this 2ww and I've phoned then and I'm off till Monday I just can't face it... 
My clinic have said I should stop the pessarys now as if it's stuck it'll stay but they won't change the out come even if a take them this confused me so I rang them back to make sure and they said that again.. I'm worried  if I stop it'll all come away saying that I only have 3 left   sorry for the long post but I'm so frightened... 
How's everyone?? 
Hope ur all getting on ok wishing on a star for our bfp ladies xxx


----------



## mandymoo12

*christkirsty* you poor thing. Will you take another test tomorrow? I thought you need to keep taking pessaries for first 12 weeks of pregnancy though. X


----------



## CrazyHorse

Kirsty, taking the pessaries won't harm anything, and I'd keep using them the next couple of days if it were me, since this is kind of a delicate time! 

Don't worry about being positive, just take care of yourself physically and relax as much as you can. I think taking a little time off work is wise. Watch something funny or absorbing on the telly, read a good book, be nice to yourself.  xx

ETA: Some clinics prescribe progesterone for the first 12 weeks (until the placenta takes over progesterone production from the ovaries), but there's not good statistical data to validate that it results in better outcomes, assuming you don't have a clear progesterone deficiency. My clinic doesn't prescribe progesterone past the tww either, although I'm taking it for a just few extra days because I have some more Crinone left over from previous cycles.


----------



## michelle723

ChristKirsty I agree they won't hurt to keep taking! But also don't worry your clinic would not do anything to hurt your chances.
I totally understand how you are feeling it's so all consuming and the fear is horrendous. Praying for a happy result for you. 
I have tried to keep busy to make the time pass easier said than done!!!


----------



## Cinnamonstars

ChrisKirsty, I agree with Crazyhorse: (Even though I previously said to do so... soorrryyy) staying positive can be difficult so don't worry yourself with trying to... if you need to have a cry then do it!  I think it's probably more important to actively do positive things for your mind and body, so... relax and burn some incense, distraction yourself with a puzzle game whilst listening to some songs (Hawaiian music makes me feel good), a nice film or tv program.... I've gotten into Buffy the Vampire Slayer to distract me  I've even downloaded guided meditations to listen to on the ipod at night when I've lay there panicking. I'm not saying they are the best thing in the world, but they help me when I'm low.  

xxxx


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Hi hope its ok to pop in.
Got 2 ikkle embies put in today so after what feels like forever am in the 2ww club ,which am guessing is going to turn forever in to eternity to TD roll on the 17th of Dec.

I will have to jump bk and catch up with everyone .


----------



## B1667

Hi all 

Many congratulations to all that have had a bfp.  

Please can i join I'm  currently 11dp3dt, OTD 08/12 (17 days past ET!). 2ww didn't bother me so much last week  as was still tender after EC but this week  feeling back to normal and no symptoms.  However  as I'm  writing this  can feel AF cramps.. And getting worried fx is not on its way    

Good luck to those of you who are testing tomorrow  xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Kirsty - sorry you're feeling so anxious but it's understandable after your day. I have AF pain too but remember feeling this in my previous pregnancies. I understand it's a positive sign as your uterus is stretching.

I'm confused on the progesterone. My clinic prescribed just over two weeks of progesterone initially, then gave me a prescription to take me upto week 6. I wondered if if get more at that stage if scan is ok? It sounds as if the clinics all differ. I thought it was something to do with us not having a corpus luteum (the follicle in the ovary from which the egg was collected, that normally develops into a progesterone producing corpus luteum in a natural cycle)

I read that the placenta takes over at 12 weeks.

I'm rather worried about my diet today, I had a costs big breakfast panini then as I'm craving Chinese I have indulged (M&S black bean beef for lunch and takeaway tonight of crispy seaweed, chicken & sweet corn soup and vegetables in oyster sauce   is that really bad, too salty?! I just couldn't stomach the salmon I had defrosted!! Have taken my bloaty belly for a walk this evening, now 6 pounds heavier and up to a 36 inch waist!

Hello again B1667! I hope you're doing ok? I only started feeling the cramps last Sun but from a scan this morning for newly diagnosed OHSS it looks like there is something there!!

Jojo - congrats on being pupo


----------



## Chriskirsty

Awwww thank you ladies you have put my mind at rest abit. Just gotta hope and pray they still ok in there.. I think I will take my last 3 pessarys don't see it doing any harm that'll taje me to test morning... I'm confused about them to Chloe I thought there were just to help you have a thick lining... And that those who do frozen transfers take them longer.. Totally confused but guess my clinic no.. 

I'm gonna try and stay calm the dh has gone and getting me some pineapple juice a no it sounds silly but I e drank it all the 2weeks as I heard it helps implantation and I'd do anything to support my embie/s 
thank you your kind words are much appreciated... 

I've seen that b1167 is testing 17 days after transfer I've tested at 11dp 3dt how come we all test at diff times?? Could this by why we saw such a low reading.. Or am I clutching at straws..
Chloe how are u feeling?? So happy u got such positive news of your clinic  

Cinnamon stars banks I might try that 
Crazy horse thanks your good at calming everyone down your like my voice of reason  
Thank you to the rest of you and good luck I hope we all get bfp xxx


----------



## michelle723

Chloe this is stressful enough without worrying about having a chinese. Enjoy it my lovely xxx


----------



## worzelbug

ChrisKirsty- I'm so sorry to hear you are in such turmoil.  I got an hcg of 10 on my first cycle, I was told to keep taking the pessaries for a week and they would test again, they would have been happy with your number, cautious but happy, I say this because they said they wanted it over 20 to read and then 30+ to consider viability.  It is a low number but I've googled a few who have had similar numbers and they doubled by next beta.  I'm not your clinic nurse/dr so I cannot say too much but I've never heard of anyone being told to stop pessaries when they have a number like yours because whilst low it is high enough to consider.  It won't do you any harm at all to continue the pessaries (I took them during my normal cycles to help stop spotting) but it could keep you in with a chance.  It has to be your decision and you need to do what feels right but I really wanted to tell you that my progesterone level dropped significantly this time and I was told I needed to get it back up in order to support a pregnancy, I would hate to hear your hcg level had  risen but your progesterone had dropped because you weren't supported. I certainly don't want to cause any stress at a time like this but I really think maybe get a second opinion on this before you stop.  You are bound to have some wobbles over the next few days and I hope you can do something lovely to look after yourself, be kind to yourself.  Try to keep it in your head that it was over 20/25... Inconclusive is just that, you are not out of the race, you might just be taking a little longer.  

Sending you hugs and positive thoughts.  xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Wow busy night!  Ya for all the BFPs!!  It makes me feel like it's actually possible!!!  

And sorry for the BFNs.  They are just heartbreaking.  Love to you all!

Afm, day 2 of 2ww after 1st IUI.  And, anniversary of my first mc last year.  .  The only relief about being day 2 is that I can't start making up symptoms yet !


----------



## Chriskirsty

Worzelbug thank you for your reply 
I'm worried about it aswell I did ring up twice to confirm this am just frightened they aren't seeing my hcg number as a continuing viable pregnancy so have told me to stop... I have been pregnant naturally and made it to 13 w+4 so I no my body is able to support a pregnancy.could be progesterone levels be high enough?? .. But I'm worried a May need some help as its early days.. 
Do u all think I would look like a patronising cow if I rang them back up and asked them again and say what advice I've had, I don't wanna tell them how to do there jobs but I also don't wanna cause anything happening which I could prevent... I'm so scared my af is gunna arrive I've not slept a wink all night   
Xxxx


----------



## Larry the Lamb

Looks like I'm the first result of the day. It's our first attempt, so fully expected it not to work, but was advised to test today and it's a bfp!

I can hardly believe it and I know there's a way to go, but finally we are not in limbo any more.

Good luck to everyone else testing today.


----------



## B1667

*larrythelamb* wow congratulations so pleased for you... Fabulous early xmas present  

You give me hope! Its our first attempt too... I test on Monday. Did you have any symptoms during 2ww esp i second week? xx


----------



## Larry the Lamb

B1667, good luck for Monday.

Not really sure about symptoms, I think I read too much into some things. I did have some achiness around my pelvic area for a couple of days after ET, but that could have been the stirrups! I have occasionally thought that something smelled a little different to usual, and I have a funny taste in my mouth. I also had some pre period type cramps for a couple of days earlier this week, but again that could have meant anything too. Frankly I feel so not pregnant that I convinced myself it would be negative. I keep looking at the test to double check.

However when you think about all the women who don't know they are pregnant for ages, then you realise that most pregnancy symptoms are not very noticeable. We are all just super sensitive.

Hope you get your bfp on Monday.


----------



## B1667

Thanks  larrythelamb,  you're similar to me think i was little sore last week but sure that was from ec.  This week not really experienced anything but had period  pains and achy legs for an hour last night which scared me.. Thought it was game over.  Thankfully no af this morning... Fx. 

Enjoy being  pregnant and thanks for advice xx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Congrats Larry!!!   yay!
It was my first ICSI IVF too and I got a bfp. I hope everyone's lovely embies stick and continue to grow xxxxx


----------



## Doro

Sorry, not up to date with all your posts, so huge congratulations to all the positive results, and even bigger hugs for the negatives.

Well my OTD had me taking the clinics test today and getting a negative, not that I was surprised, given I've had a full blown period for four days and I've taken two other cheapy tests.

We're both heart broken, but knew it was coming, so don't know if that made the result easier to take.

I have an apointment for my own doc today to try and get something stronger than paracetamol to get rid of this cold I've been lugging about for three weeks, and then a day mooching about the house.

Just need to wait now for a meeting with the consultant, and take it from there. Had said we wouldn't be going for a third try, but that'll probably change, funny how much things can change in a week!

Look after yourselves all you lovely people. I keep you all in my prayers, and hope you're HEA finds you sooner rather than later!

Namaste


----------



## bk2013

morning all

*doro* sending lots of  let yourself deal with this news, take some time and then see how you feel in a few weeks, months. sending all my love xx

*larry* huge congratulations xx

AFM - 8dp3dt - really thought AF had arrived in the middle of the night - so didn't get much sleep as kept going to the loo. but AF hasn't arrived thankfully. i'm hoping that these cramps are just my uterus doing whatever it needs to be doing in pregnancy. AF is due anytime from today to sunday but keeping fingers crossed she stays away. other than these cramps no other symptoms at all.

hope everyone has a good day. keep positive if you are hoping for a bfp and stay string if you havent had the news you wanted.xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Larrythelamb congratulations on your     

Soo sorry to hear your news doro sending you both  

Afm I decided to call my clinic again and ask about the pessarys they quite blunt and all I got was well we don't offer pessarys longer than the 2ww although some clinics do and even taking them doesn't mean it'll change the outcome and get you the results you want! If your pregnancy is established it will stay but if not and its come away then the pessarys won't change that .. I said yeah ino I'm not saying they are going to change the outcome a no they aren't Magic pessaries I just wanna give my embies the best possible chance and yes if it's all in my head that's enough for me coz at least I'll feel like a tried everything I could to give them a good chance.. She was like well if your anxious pop in and we'll give u a prescription... #worse bedside manner everrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! Would anyone else of done this and tried to get more?? Or am I hanging on to a hope that's not there with such a low level!?  I'm so worried  
Xxxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Kirsty

I don't think you would be wrong to ring and ask for it to be explained again, you can explain why you are understandably nervous. 

Xx


----------



## lisamarie1

Hi Kirsty,

I'm a newbie jumping in to this thread for the first time, so I hope you don't mind me pitching in. Personally, I would ring the clinic and say that for your peace of mind you would like to continue with the pessaries, my clinic gives them until 12 weeks and so do lots of others. It's not going to do you any harm to continue taking them and if you are paying for them, I don't see why they shouldn't give them. Good luck with it sweetie, hope you get this resolved.

Hello to everyone else, can I join your thread? Had I little embie put back yesterday and my OTD is 14th December.

Lots of love and luck to you all.

Lisa xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Chloe... She did explain it but said it won't do any harm taking more just if it hasn't progressed it'll delay the enevitable but if it's gone on and continued to grow them I shouldnt them anyway, but said for my own piece of mind I can go in and pick sum up,as it helps some women cope..  

Hi Lisa thank you for that I've said I'll go in and get some I no it could already be all over but I need to think maybe it's not and hopefully my hcg levels have risen tomorrow.. Welcome to the thread how are you doing following your transfer?? Did u have a 3/5 dt?? Wishing you all the luck in the world my lovely  

How's everyone else? 
Hope your doing ok Freya sorry to hear about your mc hope this is keeping your mind off it and your doing ok on the 2ww.. Praying this time it works out for you  

Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

So sorry Kirsty - weirdly I didn't see a whole section of posts (including yours) before I replied to you this morning. Sorry you had to repeat yourself. I'm pleased they will prescribe them for you, even if they think it's just peace of mind. I don't know why other clinics would be wasting so much money/pessaries if it is in the head though?!

Congrats Larry    

Doro - so sorry to hear this - thinking of you. I know there is nothing we can say to make you feel better at the moment  

Bec - don't panic, I feel like that too, really hoping it's holding on in there  

Hi Lisa and congrats on being PUPO  

Afm - feeling pretty roped - was awake from 2, feeling sick etc. I finally got back into bed and have just woken up so hopefully caught up a bit. Having been excited about my OHSS diagnosis (forgetting the crappy feeling and believing it points to a BFP) I got a little panicky last night that my embryo would be effected. 

I'm just having my pessary time but hopefully I'll feel better when I'm up and have had something to eat and drink!

Xx


----------



## lisamarie1

Really pleased to hear that Kirsty, I think it's worth a go and I'll be keeping everything crossed that it progresses for you.

I had a natural FET yesterday, the embryo was a 5 day blastocyst. Don't like to wish my life away but I'm hoping these 11 days fly by!

I'll try and catch up on everyone else's posts later.

Lisa xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks Chloe just wanted a little advise a don't wanna turn up at my clinic looking a fool and then thinking I'm wasting my time.. I'm just in bits and very restless about what tomorrow will bring.. I hate the thought of it happening after 7 long years and now nothing back to the starting block... So worried my af will show up... 

I wouldn't worry about the ohss as long as your clinic are monitoring you,the statics says ohss can help improve pregnancy rates  

Lisa aww it actually goes quicker than u think everyday u get through is such a blessing just keep your self occupied and dont Google to much like I have it sends you crazy.. I had work to keep me from going totally insane have u got any plans??
Xxx


----------



## Cinnamonstars

Kirsty, I would have done the same thing - the amount of times that I have range our clinic... I think if getting more pessaries going to put your mind at ease, you do it.. I'm like you, sometimes it doesn't matter how many times people tell me something, sometimes, I feel I just need to go with my heart... and I think this is a time when you should... 

Congrats Larry!   

Big hugs, Doro. Give yourselves a lot of love and care, Enjoy your xmas and approach it again all a fresh 

Sorry you're not feeling too hot, Chloe! I was up more of the night too! Different reasons though... not only my night sweats, but dh has developed a nasty cold, so I was there at 1:30 rummaging around for olbas oil and listening to him fog-horn blowing his nose every 10 mins...  Bless him! But I know how you feel, not having sleep is a bit rubbish, on top of feeling sicky too... You're little embie will be fine, just take care of yourself.

Afm, I should have them our clinic on speed dial.. This morning I rang about OTD tomorrow - apparently they don't do blood tests (but I'm _sure _ it said on some paperwork that they do if the poas test is inconclusive) Receptionist said "not they don't do blood test to confirm"... So now, not only am I feeling SUPER anxious cos our appointment is tomorrow, _and _ in the late afternoon, but also what if the poas test says negative  I hope they confirm it with bloods.... I'm wandering round the house like a lost anxious soul - I have no more nails to bite off... Right, here's my plan. I'm going to do a meditation, go to the park for a walk, have my lunch then an afternoon with Buffy.


----------



## Willertime

Hi everyone 
I haven't posted for a few days but I've been reading all the time, so excited for all of you with BFPs and sorry for the ladies with BFNs. And Kirsty good luck for your follow up test I think you did the right thing getting more progesterone.

AFM it's been a slow week I've been testing early since Tuesday BFNs. I had 2 morulas transferred on day 5 and knew the odds were bad so I was v upset after ET. Thought I'd got that out of the way and in my heart I know it's not worked but with OTD looming Saturday I am getting all emotional/depressed again. I'm now 8dp5dt and Im sure it would show on HPT by now (first response test).

Any opinions on this? And do you know how long you usually wait to start your next cycle on NHS funding? Xxx


----------



## Cinnamonstars

Hi Willertime, sorry that you're feeling low.   I was under the impression that you don't normally get a reading until 9dp5dt?! 

I've put off testing early - promised dh that I wouldn't... I don't think my head could deal with more emotions like guilt on top of everthing else!   So I'm stayed to my word  

We only get 1 NHS cycle, so I'm not too sure how long they advise - I think personally I'd want to wait a good few months to allow my body to return to normal after all these c-razy hormones. I'm trying not to think that far ahead but maybe I should have a plan - I'm not feeling pregnant so I'm starting to think I need to prepare for all outcomes... I don't really want to let go of this little dream that I've got going on...


----------



## Chriskirsty

Cinnamon stars thanks for that.. you are all making me feel so much better I just feel like a need them I no it's sounds silly but I'd do anything to help but think I no that it's gunna be bad news,, I thought all clinic offer bloods I suppose if it's not conclusive could u not ask your gp to do them for u?? Hope the Poas test gives you two big lines   your plan for the afternoon sounds like a nice one I was gunna wrap some Xmas presents but I just can't settle so I'm gunna have a drive to the clinic a hour and a half away to put mind more at ease.. Hope you can manage to relax this afternoon.. 

Willertime thank you for the well wishes... I have wondered that my self this is our second go but we took two years out if this doesn't work then it'll be our 3rd and final nhs go.. 8dp is still early to test or your clinic wouldn't of given u Saturday a no it's hard but stay positive your still in with a chance sending you positive vibes of getting a bfp 
Xxx


----------



## Laughter123

Hi Kirsty, 

In a bit of the same situation as you. My lines were faint but my clinic said if it's pregnant on your test then you are pregnant. I asked about the progesterone support and my clinic also said they don't give them
After the 2ww. I was suprised but didn't know what to say. I have been on gestone injections but I also have pessaries at home. So should I use those on the sly?
Thanks


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, Doro.  I know you already knew, but it's still a blow when you're already down, to get that negative blood test. There's so much finality about it. Sending lots of good healing wishes your way.  

Larry, big congrats to you!   Having suffered through more than one IVF cycle, I'm always glad to hear when people *don't* have to go through that -- it's wonderful you got that BFP first time out. Please let it be a sticky bean!  

Kirsty, I totally understand your wanting the pessaries. Lower hCG also means that the embryo is providing less feedback (via hCG) to the corpora lutea (which are already compromised in IVF) to produce progesterone, so I think continuing the pessaries is not unreasonable, even though the statistical data is inconclusive. Also, I think you may still get a happy surprise tomorrow.  

Willertime, do not panic!    Lots of people don't get BFPs that early, even on very sensitive HPTs. Doesn't mean you're not preggers, it just means you don't have any trigger shot left, and any positive you see on an HPT from here on out is the real deal.  

Cinnamonstars, if you get negative HPTs but your period is delayed and you need peace of mind, you can always pay for a private beta -- google "private blood tests uk" and you'll find plenty of providers where you can book a blood test with the draw done at a local lab. Hopefully you'll get that positive HPT, though!


----------



## bk2013

hey all

just wondered if clinics over here in UK don't do bloods can you not just go to your GP's to get the beta bloods done?  i've had tx abroad and my GP is doing my bloods again this time.

also to anyone who is testing negative on HPT's but AF hasn't arrived - don't get too down - my first cycle i got repeat negative HPT's and AF arrived so we thought it was all over but consultant still wanted bloods done and low and behold we got a positive.  
so even if AF arrives and you can have bloods - go get them done just to be certain.

re: progesterone - i think there is so much confusion between clinics about whether pessaries should be taken until a BFP or first twelve weeks. i think if you feel you need them once you get a BFP but your clinic doesn't routinely give them for the first 12 weeks then i would ask, ask and ask again for them - there is no reason they cant give you a prescription.  
my consultant has me on progesterone, estrofem, prenatal vitamins and aspirin for 12 weeks if we get a BFP.

it would be so much better if clinics throughout the world worked out exactly what would be beneficial for the first 12 weeks of a pregnancy achieved through fertility treatment and it be common place world over - if that makes sense.

the 2ww is such a confusing, emotional, symptom spotting time but we all wouldn't change it if we achieve our dreams.

hope that all makes sense - a migraine is kicking in again so not sure if i have started to waffle!!!!!

anyway all take care and lots of    to everyone
bec x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Laughter 123 My line was so faint kind of wish I'd tested evey day as then I'd of known if it had gone from darker to lighter which would indicate a Chem preg or if that's was the 1st day it showed on 10dp then I'd of had more hope for tomorrow thinking it was maybe slow at rising.. I personally don't think they would do any harm if either of us continued taking them I no I'm going to get some more but you have to do what u feel is right... Have u had bloods done for levels?? XXXX


----------



## Laughter123

I did a cheap test yesterday and it came out positive. It wasn't the strongest line but to be fair my period due date is tomorrow so I am testing early so wasn't expecting anything strong. I am going to test tomorrow again. My clinic doesn't do blood tests. When I spoke to them I asked them should I test again on Friday but they said it's not essential as once you get a positive that's it. It's so bizarre. I had the worse cramp at 3am in the morning. It literally woke me up and lasted for 5 minutes. I am guessing the embies are sinking in.... I am going to try to remain positive!!!!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, Laughter!  Believe it or not, you are pregnant! Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## bk2013

*laughter* congratulations      - can you get bloods done at your GP?


----------



## SLK5555

Hi all!!! I haven't posted in 2WW yet, but have been reading. Congrats to everyone with a BFP already. Huge hugs for anyone with BFN.

I thought I was breezing through 2WW no problem, but I have constant cramps and nausea now for last 2 days ( and nights). I have barely slept & feel really yuck!!! I haven't had any spotting, so no idea if the cramps are a good sign or bad. All I know is that paracetamol is useless Other symptoms - still sore boobs & peeing lots (sorry for tmi)

I took the day of work yesterday & same again this afternoon. Called clinic today & they suggests I test in the morning....really nervous now as OTD was supposed to be Sunday 7th.  Hope everyone else is finding symptoms bearable.


----------



## Willertime

Thanks ladies for your words of encouragement! I think I just need a slap round the face! 
Congrats laughter that sounds really good!
SLK that sounds incredibly promising good luck! 
X


----------



## Fat_Bunny

congrats Laughter!!! That's brill!

My clinic doesn't do beta bloods either for the same reason. The nurse explained that so many women get stressed because their numbers might be 'outside the normal range' that they don't feel they need to be done. Everyone is different, and it's the 48-72hrs doubling that's important.


----------



## simi0100

wow this thread is moving so fast - hard to keep up!  A few personals...(sorry if I missed anyone)

MSJ24 - thanks for the PM xx

Chloe889 - thanks and sorry to hear you havent been well - I am the same and just got back from my gp with antibiotics as I have a slight chest infection - not looking good for OTD on saturday   My gp was concerned that I had a raised temp and this wouldnt be a good environment for the embie - will test anyway on saturday but not feeling very hopeful...

All the best to all those testing in the next few days!

Chriskirsty - Just reitterating what others have said regarding the pessaries - I would keep taking them as no harm done.  My clinic at Guys advises to take them to 12 weeks.

Jojo and B1667 - Welcome to the madness!
Lisamarie - good luck on being pupo !

Laughter - congrats!   Hope we are joining you soon xx

Willertime - I made the mistake and tested early too when I was 6dp5dt and it was BFN so I have been trying to stay away from the tests since and weirdly I am testing same day as you!  wishing you all the very best hun xx

bk2013 - our clinic doesnt do bloods either so I might ask my gp if she would be kind enough (willing to pay!).

Sorry if I have missed anyone - this board is a busy one!

AFM - apart from the odd twinge, temperature and cold symtoms - I dont have any preggy symptoms - boobs are fine and normal no changes so its not looking great for me...


----------



## worzelbug

So much going on here. 
Congratulations to those of you who got a BFP.
For those who had a BFN today I'm sending peaceful thoughts and please be kind to yourselves.
ChrisKirsty- I'm pleased you decided to keep taking pessaries, I'm certain that the nurses/dr won't feel like you are telling them how to do their job.  I was reading the info on my gestone earlier and it says 'gestone is used to help early pregnancy to continue in cases where the body is not producing enough progesterone and there have been 3 or more miscarriages. It is also used in selected cases of IVF.'
It goes on to say the most common doses are 25-100mg from day of transfer, usually upto 6-8 weeks of pregnancy when the secretion of progesterone from the placenta should be established.  So the drug is specifically designed to support pregnancy..I know it's not cyclogest but it is still the same reasoning (I've used both) so at worst like you said you have extended things a little but... Your numbers may well have increased by tomorrow and it might just be a great thing.  
I hope you have managed to get through today with some ease, I know how stressful it can be and I really have my fingers crossed that you have good news tomorrow.  I've seen how supportive and encouraging you have been on here, especially whilst having to live through such a testing experience and it shows your positive outlook. I have my fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi everyone 
Hope everyone is doing ok  
Worzelbug thank you for responding to me message and reading through your medication for me   you've puyy mind at rest that it really wouldn't do any harm to carry on taking it, a just wanna no I did everything it might be easier to accept Ig it turns out its no longer a viable pregnancy.., I just hoping and praying they hang on in there.., I've got slight back ache and no bleeding as of yet but I'm still bracing myself for the worse.. The journey is so hard I just wanna cr out the other side.. 

How are you doing since your bfp?? Has it sunk in yet  What a wonderful Christmas present for you and your dh., is your scan booked?  

Hope everyone else is doing ok 
Xxxxx


----------



## worzelbug

I'm glad it's helped.. Not long now.. I'm hopeful for you.  
It's not sinking in at all to be honest. I got my first beta back, DH and I just sat in each other's arms sobbing for 10 mins and finally started to relax, only to start spotting. I was devastated, I was told to stay in bed the next day and go in as planned the following day. The nurses were all so sweet, they all knew my numbers when they saw me in the waiting room, they told me not 'investigate' the spotting... and just to take it easy.  It was lovely getting the call saying my numbers had risen.  DH is so relaxed now but I'm still  worrying about spotting and unable to take it in, think I will only believe it when we meet.  xx


----------



## lisamarie1

*Kirsty*, I'm definitely staying well away from google this time round but apart from that I've not much planned over the next few days. In my 2 ivf cycles, I pretty much carried on as normal but I thought this time round I would take it a bit easier so apart from a bit of a walk this morning and afternoon, I've been sat on the sofa with the duvet on watching films! Back to work next Tuesday so hopefully that will stop me going totally crazy! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow, I so hope that the next few days bring you some reassurance.

Congratulations to all those with BFPs and so sorry to those whose journey has ended for the moment.

Lisa xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks ladies we will see what tomorrow brings   ^  
Really scared but no matter what now it won't change things I need to be strong it's so hard not to crumble.... 

Worzelbug- I agree the beginning of a pregnancy will be a very anxious time, it so easy for so many yet we all worry about every tiny thing but try And enjoy every second of your pregnancy... I hope your spotting  settles down I wouldnt worry to mugh if your numbers are increasing your little embie is doing just fine in there. Growing away getting ready to finally meet you and your dh..   Do u have to go back for more betas ? 

Lisa Marie wise move it just causes unwanted stress... Every ladie is different and we all respond to things so different, so there's just no way of knowing... It's a hard waiting game but if you keep occupied it's amazing how quick it does go when u look back..maybe not at the time.. The past two days have felt like a life time..  Are u testing early or just waiting till your otd?? Thanks for the lovely well wishes... I'm sending you all the luck in the world too  
Xxxxx


----------



## bk2013

morning all

just wanted to pop on quickly to say to 
*chriskirsty* will be thinking of you today and hope everything works out for you - will keep everything crossed  
bec x


----------



## Chloe889

Hi everyone

Good lucky today Kirsty, I hope it is what we are all wishing for  

SLK - fingers crossed for yours too, we were supposed to be OTD buddys!! I'm defo going to pick up a preg test today. The nurses and doc said they felt mine would be a positive after what they saw on the scan plus newly diagnosed OHSS on Wed but I want to see it on a pee stick!!! I hope you're not feeling too rough? I'm having to eat through nausea but not sure what is caused by the intensely swollen stomach or possible baby?! 

Simi - I hope you feel a bit better  

Bec - I hope you're ok? How are the migraines now?  

Cinnamon - good luck for your appointment today. Ps I was having night sweats last week, a sign?!

And hello to everyone else! Really sorry I'm finding it hard to keep up, it's a fast mover this one!! Xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks for your well wishes we are just on the way to the clinic now I've threw up on the way am that scared,we should get the results around 4 I'll keep you posted     
Xxxxx


----------



## Cinnamonstars

Thanks Chloe! I really hope it is a sign of something good coming our way!  

To all those that are testing today - good luck, and to you too Kirsty, don't be scared!

AFM, I have to wait until 4pm for the test!!!    I have my pee at the ready... I even have tests that I could have used - I told dh that I wanted to use one of our tests this morning too - he just looked at me and said "please don't" - he doesn't trust them and said, "what are you going to do with the result - if its bad, be sad all day? or if its positive but then not when we go in for the hospital test". I couldn't go against that big poorly face... so I'm here waiting. until 4.   Talk about pacing the room.... I've gotta get out of the house to get some fresh air.


----------



## SLK5555

Chloe - sounds very positive for you after the scan. I hope the OHSS symptoms are not too bad. I can imagine its hard to wait until Sunday after what the clinic has told you, so best of luck for you if you do decide to test today.  Really hope it's a BFP 

AFM - I tested a 4am.....couldn't hold on to pee until a reasonable hour. Delighted to have a BFP  can't quite believe it.....bit scared to believe it really. Will probably keep testing until sinks in, lol.

Chloe...let us know how you get on.


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, SLK!!!   I'm amazed at the number of BFPs on this thread.  

I am thinking about you ladies who are waiting for test results in the next few days.


----------



## bk2013

*slk* huge congratulations 

*chloe* hows the OHSS? good luck for your POAS once you have picked it up. i've no sign of a migraine today.... yet!!!!

*cinnamon* good luck for later today - will keep fingers crossed for you

AFM - my OTD - well there is some confusion - consultant said as he left me after ET that i should test tomorrow (6 dec) but then the paperwork says 10.12 so i skyped him and he said bloods on monday is fine. i have said all along this cycle that i wouldn't POAS but today that resolve is really slipping. I'm 9dp3dt so tomorrow will be 10dp3dt - do i test this weekend or just stay patient until monday for bloods with results on tuesday?

take care all
x


----------



## mandymoo12

*bk2013* Im testing 11dp3dt so that would be Sunday for you. Completely up to you. Not sure I could wait. Although my last cycle it was 11dp5dt.


----------



## CrazyHorse

Well, bk, I'm a serial early tester   -- but keep in mind that a negative HPT could still turn into a positive blood test. You definitely won't catch your trigger shot this late on, so I think it's really a question of what you and your partner are comfortable with. For me, early BFNs helped me wrap my mind around the likelihood of a negative blood test, and helped it not be such a terrible shock; and the early BFP this time around was amazing because I knew that for the first time ever in my life I'd at least achieved (if nothing else) a chemical pregnancy. But everyone is different -- you just have to weigh up how you and your partner are likely to process whatever result you get. 

Sending you good wishes!


----------



## Chloe889

SLK that's fab news       I just tested too and I'm in the club too  

I bought my test thinking I would save it for tomorrow's first urine but no sooner than I got through the door was I ripping it open!!!  I'm the same with biscuits - zero willpower!

Kirsty - hope you're ok and you get the best result  

Cinnamon - 4pm, what torture! Especially when your pee pot is sat with you. You're a lot stronger than me but fingers crossed it'll make it even more exciting to celebrate  

Hi Bec how annoyingly confusing with your tests dates. I think I would have tested much earlier if I hadn't had the OHSS scan and comments from nurse and doc about these being signs. I honestly don't know what's best. Do what's going to cause you least anxiety. Fingers crossed  

Xx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

congrats Chloe!!! That's awesome news


----------



## CrazyHorse

Yay, Chloe!  That's awesome news.


----------



## worzelbug

Congratulations chloe.  Brilliant news!!  xx


----------



## worzelbug

Crazy horse was reading your signature.  1 x2ell transfer and a great number for the beta!! Wonderful! I have to admit you are the person I was searching for during my previous 2 ww's. I had 2 cell transfers previously and it's seeing BFP's like yours that got me through.  I'm so delighted for you that you and I know people hunting for reassurance will come across your posts and feel reassured.  Having been where you are, it's extremely exciting to see you get your BFP!!  Xx


----------



## bk2013

just a quickie - my resolve to not test before bloods has slipped somewhat today and my mum has rung asking me if i need anything from the shops so i gave in and asked her to get me a CB digital - probably wont test until sunday though as think today (9dp3dt)  is still a bit too early.  i really don't have willpower!!!!! heyho.

xx


----------



## SLK5555

Chloe - huge congrats on your BFP  

I suppose I was quite good, because the clinic gave me a pregnancy test at EC - its been sat on my bedside table the whole time. I'm still scared to believe my BFP though.....im buying more tests on the way home...sales of Clear Blue are going to go through the roof this weekend


----------



## Buttons!

After a successful ET this morning I guess I'm joining you guys   arrrgh, I hate this bit!! Have to wait until 18th to test...or maybe a bit before if I give in


----------



## bk2013

hey *buttons* - congrats on ET - how you feeling? how many did you have back? good luck for the 2ww - hope it flies by for you xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Worzelbug, what's really amazing is we got only one egg this cycle. So we were SUPER lucky. But I actually think transferring as early as possible is a really good thing if you don't have enough embryos to worry about selecting the best one. Back inside you is the best place for wee embies! 

Kirsty, have you heard anything back about your second beta? Are you OK?


----------



## Chloe889

Buttons - congrats on being PUPO!!!

Crazy horse - that's fab news from the one egg - it's meant to be!!!


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls, I've been over on the oct/nov thread mainly. 

Can I come join you too? 

I had a 5 day blast transfer (was touch as go as I was hospitalised with ohss) on Wednesday 3rd dec. 

Otd is 12th dec. 

I'm starting to over anaylse already, but could be just ohss symptoms again. The wait is killing me. The pregnancy tests are calling my name but I know it's too early and shall refrain. How you all doing? Xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi everyone 
I'm officially out crying as I type this.. Hcg came back as 29 today the doctor said to expect to bleed in the next few days... Devastated Beyonds words... The scary part is knowing is may never happen for us.. But it would be harder to give up.. I just do t no where I will get the strength to carry on knowing Weve list  this one  

Hope you all get the bfp you deserve 
Wishing everyone one you all the best 
XXXX


----------



## CrazyHorse

Oh, Kirsty, I'm so very sorry.    

The statistic I've read is that it takes an average of three IVF attempts to have a baby, so please don't give up. I know that doesn't make what you're going through right now any better, though.  

Thinking of you and sending you big hugs.


----------



## worzelbug

ChrisKirsty, I'm so sorry to see your post.  I know there's nothing that can be said to help how you feel.  Please look after yourself well and be kind to yourself.  Life can be so cruel sometimes.  Sending you lots of hugs and peaceful thoughts.  xx


----------



## mandymoo12

*chriskirsty* I'm sorry to hear this news. It's been a horrible few days for you.. Bug hugs. Don't give up. You have plenty of time on your side too and all the options ahead are endless. . Xx


----------



## Cinnamonstars

I'm out too, ladies. I feel so heart broken. Seeing how cut up dh is even more devastating, cos it's me who has the issues.

Kirsty, I'm sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself. We will be mummies one day. 

Thank you everyone for your support on this thread, even reading your conversations to one another has been a massive support, and made me feel like I'm not alone. I wish you all the best of luck xxxx


----------



## Fat_Bunny

ChrisKirsty and Cinnamonsters - so sorry ladies    *big hugs*


----------



## Betsy SW

Cinnamonstars and Kirsty so sorry to hear your news :-( it is so painful when tx doesn't work xx

It's fourth cycle lucky for me, as I've finally got a bfp, fingers crossed it stays x


----------



## CrazyHorse

I'm so sorry, Cinnamonstars.   Infertility is just bloody horrible. I'm the one with fertility issues in my relationship too, and I was just devastated when my previous treatment cycle failed, even though my DH took it well and was all for going again. BFNs are bad enough when you TTC naturally, but they're 10 times worse after the expense and stress of IVF. Am really feeling for you and Kirsty right now.

Betsy, big congrats on your BFP! I'm hoping that's a sticky bean for you -- wouldn't it be great if you didn't need to go on this roller coaster again?


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thank you all for your kind words ladies it's comforting at a time like this... I'm the other way and my dh is blaming himself for my hurt but I would rather go through this hurt with him than have it any other way.. 
Cinnamonstars im very sorry for you and your dh I no exactly how u feel.. am sure your dh feels exactly the same way as I do towards my husband, don't be so hard on yourself.. Infertility is such a cruel trying journey but I'm sure with time we will both be ready to kick it's **** once again   

Congratulations Betsy praying you have a healthy and enjoyable pregnancy 

Good luck to the rest of you yet to test  

Xxxxx


----------



## bk2013

*cinnamon* and *chriskirsty* - bigs hugs for both of you and your partners. i know you must feel devastated and know there really are no words at this time. take care of yourself and your other halves. xxxx


----------



## bk2013

i've decided i'm testing tomorrow with FMU - it is the date that my consultant said to test so fingers crossed - off to bed now x


----------



## Buttons!

Thanks bk2013 and Chloe   feeling ok, just tired. It was a FET, so with no recent EC it was much easier this time around. Just the one as that's all we had left   

So sorry for everyone receiving such bad news at the moment


----------



## B1667

Cinnamon  and ChrisKirsty so sorry  big hugs to you both.  Take some me time to r & r  

Congratulations to all of you who have had bfp today really pleased for you all.    You give me hope and pma.  Apologies for lack of personals on the phone so difficult to flick back and forth. 

Love to all xx


----------



## michelle723

Cinnimonstars and christykirsty so sorry. Its so hard.. Be good to yourself. I pray you get your BFPsone day and the journey will be so worth it. 

Im crazy 2ww lady at the moment I felt tired earlier and convinced myself it was a sign! Then I remembered I was up 5 times in the night - oops! 

Im 7dpt and I a due to test on 10th Dec. Is anyone else going crazy? Im checking for AF like every 2 minutes!!! Aaarrrggghhhh


----------



## bk2013

morning all

sorry for lack of personals - still kind of not woken up yet.

not slept much with anticipation of testing this morning which i have done and got a negative.  but not too down as tested negative on several hpt's last cycle and got a positive blood result. so will test again tomorrow and then bloods on monday which will give the definitive answer.  so there is still hope.

take care all
xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Morning, bk, sorry you had to stare down that BFN this morning. Sounds like no AF yet, so fingers crossed for Monday.


----------



## lisamarie1

Kirsty and cinnamonster, so sorry to hear your news, I sincerly hope that the New Year will bring better news for you both. Lots of love xxx

Buttons, many congratulations on being PUPO, hope the next couple of weeks go real quick for you.

Hi Leanne, we had et on the same day but my otd is 14th! I'm not buying any pregnancy tests till the day before, so I won't be tempted. I know what you mean about over analysing everything, so hard not to.

Betsy, big congratulations on your BFP, fab news.

Michelle, I'm the same, checking for af every 5 mins and I'm only on day 3. Have the exact 
symptons as I do when af is on its way so really paranoid.

Bk, keeping my fingers crossed for you for Monday.

Lisa xxx


----------



## B1667

Morning all,

Sorry you had to see the bfm this morning *BK2013*...fingers crossed for Monday!

Sorry but here comes a me post...I just need to tell someone as I'm scared!!

Got woken up at 5am this morning with bad AF pains and aching legs...a trip to the loo revealed brown spotting (sorry TMI). I'm convinced its game over!! Still got the spotting at 8am but slightly heavier, the cramps have calmed done but I can still feel them. I'm 15dp3dt today and OTD is on Monday but was going to test tomorrow to have the day to come to terms with the results.

Is 15dp too late for implantation?? I've been on Dr Google all morning and found lots of success stories with late spotting and even bleeding so trying to keep positive. But heart is telling me I'm going to be seeing full on AF before today is out. Have any of you been in or experiencing similar symptoms?


----------



## worzelbug

B1667- just wanted to respond before dashing, I got spotting with af pains including leg pain 13dpt through to 15dpt I was very panicked about it as it looked exactly like it does before af shows. Nurse said my progesterone had dropped and that could be the root of it, but they also said it's very common, especially in IVF cycles. She said don't worry unless it becomes constant and heavy.  My consultant told me to rest for a couple of days and I was told not to 'investigate it' at all.  Yesterday mine had settled down but I'm still scared each time I go to the loo.  Apparently it can happen throughout the first 12 weeks.  I've got an app on my phone now and it breaks it down week by week and week 4 is the week that implantation occurs so if it is this it sounds like you are right on track. Hope this helps. x

Bk2013- sorry you didn't see a BFP this morning but fingers crossed it will be there on Monday. x


----------



## Willertime

Morning ladies! 
I'm just about keeping up with everyone's news, sorry kirsty and cinnamonsters :-( it totally sucks. 
Good luck to the ladies still in limbo I have everything crossed for you xxxxx

AFM I'm officially out with yet another BFN today on OTD and some AF cramps and spotting. I feel ok I think I did the grieving thing when we found out the bro's had stopped developing but I have met with my friend who is a consultant OB embryologist and he's been incredibly reassuring and doesn't think it was due to sperm quality or my diabetes and think it's would be super unlikely to happen again 👍 
So I've come out of this knowing we did our very best, life can be cruel. A couple of glasses of wine over Xmas and my 30th (Xmas eve) and will try again as soon as they will let us.

Thankyou for your constant support I will check in from time to time unless it makes me sad! 
Xx


----------



## B1667

*worzelbug* thank you soooooo much for your reply, its reassuring me lots. Fingers crossed it doesn't get heavier...got my fingers crossed for you too xx  PS what app are you using on your phone?

*willertime*so sorry to hear your news, take some time for yourself ...sending you big hugs


----------



## CrazyHorse

I'm sorry, Willertime.   Please look after yourself and take all the time you need to process things.


----------



## simi0100

Just a quick one as on the phone. It was a BFN for us this morning. We will try again as soon as able so hope not too long before we are back x

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## bk2013

to all who have received a BFN

AFM as the day has gone on from the negative HPT this morning AF cramping has started and got so bad i am curled on the sofa and just been to loo and there is pinkish/red when wiping (Sorry TMI) - this happened last time and still got a positive blood result. so still keeping fingers crossed but i think somewhere deep down i know its over for us this time. AF cramps are so intense.

x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Sorry, simi.   It's good that you have a plan.

bk, sorry it sounds like AF is coming. Hope you feel better later today.


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello all!  Big hugs for all, whether BFPs, BFNs, or waiting.  Sorry no personals, am on phone.

Day 4(ever!) for me.  This is going to take forever.  But I'm kinda wanting it to slow down so I can hold onto the possibility, you know?  And I kinda wanna know now so I can come to terms w a bfn.  How's that for positive attitude?  Xoxo


----------



## CrazyHorse

FreyaRun said:


> This is going to take forever. But I'm kinda wanting it to slow down so I can hold onto the possibility, you know? And I kinda wanna know now so I can come to terms w a bfn. How's that for positive attitude?


Yup, that's exactly how I felt on my previous IVF cycle. Wanted to hang onto being PUPO, also wanted to know the end result and get on with it. Two week wait: I am not a fan. The uncertainty messes with your mind!


----------



## london30

Hi everyone - I've sort of been avoiding this board as I didn't want get too focused on the 2ww.. That didn't last long!! I had a dream about a positive pregnancy test and couldn't help but test in the early hours of this morning (why did I wake up at 5am?!)

I got a bfn on a first response test today which is 8dp3dt .. I thought I would be ok with any result as it's still early but not see in the Internet that lots of women do get positives this early... Does anyone have any advice to offer? I feel really low but am not sure if I should prepare myself to be out or not.

Thanks so much xxx


----------



## B1667

*London30 * hang in there its still earlier days esp for 3dt... Please don't count yourself out yet 

Afm: its OTD tomorrow but needed to test today as wanted the day to adjust to the result. I started spotting brown/red yday (sorry tmi). This morning it was red...so already knew the result without testing . HPT has also confirmed that...I will test again tomorrow as its OTD and need to contact the clinic.

This was my one and only funded cycle... But hey ho...Roll on 2015 and round #2 for me...

Love to you all and thanks for your support xx


----------



## Hoochie

Morning 

Sorry to hear b1667 sending you   

London it is still early hang on in there  

Afm otd day is tomo but I tested this morning as didnt want to do before work and I'm shocked to say I got a positive hadn't had any symptoms and been full of a cold so really had thought I was out - can't believe it off to poas again!


----------



## london30

Hoochie, that is great news!!!!! Wahooo     

And thanks both for getting back to me - B1667 i sent you some hugs on the other chat but here are some more for you


----------



## michelle723

Ladies big hugs to those BFP or BFN

Woke this morning 3am to see brown discharge (old blood) in my underwear. Inn 8dp3dt. Surely too late for implantation? Fearing the worst. 

I only have a single embie so it can't be one going and one still sticking. 

Not sure if to just test.


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, B1667.    I always felt it was so cosmically unfair that you have to deal with your period right around the same time you get confirmation you're not pregnant. (Years of unpleasant periods due to endo have probably colored my perceptions in this regard, but still.) I hope you got some good information from this cycle that will help inform your treatment decisions for next time. Even with a plan for the future, getting that BFN is still horrid, so I am sending good wishes out to you.  

Hoochie!!! Great news! Time for some more BFPs on this thread. I've seen a lot of ladies (more so reading natural BFP stories, but with IVF BFPs too) have colds on their tww that ends in a BFP -- your immune system is less effective than usual in order to keep from attacking the embryo, so you have a bit of a welcome mat out for viruses (hence the recommendation for all pregnant women to get the flu jab!) Big congrats!  

london30, the thing about BFNs is that you keep getting them right up until you get the first faint BFP. You could well get a BFP tomorrow -- like Hoochie said, early days. FX for you!!

Michelle723, do you usually get spotting before your period? Implantation blood does take a wee while to work its way out sometimes, so it could still be that. Will you be devastated by a BFN if you do test? If yes, I'd hold off -- it's a little early, you could very easily get a false negative and then turn up with a BFP when you go for blood work.


----------



## london30

Thanks crazy horse

Michelle - I think that there is a chance it could be implantation as if it's brown it means it's old blood so could have been from a few days ago. I would suggest waiting a few days for testing as I tested on 8dp3dt, got a negative and my head is spinning 

Xx


----------



## michelle723

CrAny horse - thanks for replying! No I don't usually get sporting before AF usually it just arrives with a bang! Good sign?!? 
London- so sorry about your BFN - It is early days though right? Thanks for taking the time to reply to me. I'm hoping it could be implantation but sometimes feel I'm kidding myself. I guess time will tell   But I'm gonna take your advice and not test today, could leave me with more questions than answers


----------



## CrazyHorse

Michelle, if you don't normally spot before AF, then I think that's encouraging. I normally *do* have brown spotting before AF, which is prevented by the progesterone gel (whether the cycle is successful or not). If this is out of the ordinary for you, then that seems like it might mean something different is happening!


----------



## michelle723

Oh CrazyHorse I hope so!!!! Actually had the test in my hand today but resisted. I don't when the earliest u can realistically test is but my clinic want me to POAS on Wednesday which is 11dp5dt

London - hope you're ok let us know what happens


----------



## bk2013

sorry a me only post but don't have the strength to catch up with what's going on - so sorry

AF arrived in full flow middle of the night and i'm devastated. will still go for blood test tomorrow but i already know the result.

everyone take of yourselves and good luck for your BFP's and sorry for those with the BFN's.

and all those still in 2ww good luck xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, bk.


----------



## B1667

So sorry  bk you and i are in exactly the same  boat  mine arrived in middle of night too.... But testing again tomorrow as otd n calling clinic  big hugs to you


----------



## michelle723

Sorry BK and B1667 - big hugs you ladies deserve your BFP - don't give up hope x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, I hope its ok to join you all xx 

I have been in the Fet room. 

I'm so sorry to the ladies who got bfns sending you hugs and strength to get through    

Congrats to those who's wish has come true,   All goes well for you   Xx

I am currently 3dp5dt and my official OTD is the 15th so only an 11day 2ww, funny how each clinic is different. I guess we have to put our trust and faith in all our Drs, they only want what is best for us. 

We are all different with different treatment programs and our bodies will react in their own unique ways. It is great to share experiences and help ease eachother anxieties and fears. I truly don't know what I'd do without FF and all the wonderful ladies I have met on here. XXXX

Ladies you are all strong brave and on a journey like no other...stay positive, sending    To you all xxxx


----------



## michelle723

Hi baby meerkat welcome! My clinic - hammersmith - also test at 11dpt!! And just a home test no bloods. By the way I'm a fan of FET worked before for me! Good luck... How you feeling?

I'm now having lower back pain to add to brown don't spotting I got last night - gulp. Plz don't come AF!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Michelle, thank you for your welcome, glad to hear I'm not alone on the 11day testing and the way they test. xx

I'm not sure how I feel if I'm honest, I'm desperately trying to stay positive, but I'm hot and feel clammy all the time. I have niggling pains in my tummy really low, near my pelvis. I have had no spotting or any other symptoms, except the fact I have had a cold since the Sunday before ET, and still have a cough....praying that it doesn't affect my chances. This is our last chance, we just cannot afford any more treatments. 

I will be praying your Af doesn't come and the brown spotting is implantation or just old blood...    All coming your way xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Wishing you lots of luck, BabyMeerkat. Looking at your signature, you have really been through the mill -- I very much hope this is your lucky time!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Thank you CrazyHorse, 

I think we have all been through the mill in one way or another, it just makes us stronger and more determined.  

 I pray for all of us everyday   

Lots of love Paula xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey ladies...an active night of posts to catch up on...sorry I can't remember names.  I'm so sorry to those w BFNs.  Even w a plan, even w meditation and acceptance, it's such a blow.   and hugs!

And YES for the sneaky BFPs 

I have nothing to report other than having talked to four friends recently (old high school friends, etc), all of whom are doing or are finished doing fertility stuff...and none of them with any success .  I feel like I need to read some stories of random unintended pregnancies to balance the kinda gut wrench I'm feeling from all that sadness.  Thank goodness for you ladies.  I feel less crazy, knowing you crazies are out there 😜


----------



## leebeeloo

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me lurking in the background? Our OTD is 19/12 as ET was on Sat morning. I'm trying not to think anything as it hurt so much last time!
I'm sorry for all the BFN's as I know how painful it can be. TBH I've not seen many bFP's but that could be because I'm not noticing positives at the mo. 
Fx and legs x'd for us all!
Xx


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Hi leebeeloo it's  so hard to stay positive  when we all know  how cruel it can be and we never forget .
We can be positive for each other .
im just in front  of u my otd is the 17th dec , i dont do the waiting  thing well and always  over analysis. 
Wishing you all the luck in the world along with a   and bucket loads  of positivity    

Jo x


----------



## london30

Hey Michelle - how are you getting on?

Guess what I got today (9dp3dt)? A tiny bit of brown mucasy discharge (nice), along with some clear watery discharge.. Am also praying this is implantation related.. Super nervous at my desk at work! Xx


----------



## riyana

Hello again guys. Im on my second icsi cycle. Has one 5d blast frosty transferred on the 29th Nov and BT is on 12 Dec.
I just couldn't keep away from the evil sticks and ofc today 9dpt i used a CB digital and it said negative. I feel so down 
My husband is still positive and says it means nothing till the BT. 
Any encouragement and success stories after a 9dpt Neg would be much appreciated.
I dont have any symptoms really. Just slight cramps in tummy and back and oh i feel really nauseous but that must be the progesterones.
Any comfort is much appreciated


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi ladies, how are we all today? 

Michelle, how is the spotting? Still only slight I'm hoping, my fingers are tightly crossed for you xx  coming your way xx btw, when is your actual test date?? 

CrazyHorse, how are you doing hun? Still going crazy with the wait??...think I'll join you on the crazy train...I don't know what to do with myself..I have old and NOT being able to clean like I would normally do is not helping my anxiety levels...ahh well only another 7 days to go! Arghhh lol xx 

London, sounds to me like implantation esp if it's brown mucusy discharge...I'll be   for the right outcome xx    

Freya, yes we are all here for you, just wish we had some way of making the craziness more bearable. xx   Coming your way xx

Leebeeloo, you have to have positive thought Hunni pie, it helps honest it does, I know how painful the losses are, natural or ivf, they still hurt the same, you are surrounded my ladies who are here for you in whatever capacity you may need. Remember you are brave and stronger than you realise, your desire to be a mamma is what drives you and all of us to take these journeys. We are here for you   And lots of    Being sent your way xx

Jojo, we are only a couple of days apart with my OTD being the 15th, I will be praying so hard for each and every one of us that we get the bfps we so so deserve xxxx

Riyana, I'm the same as you I try and stay away from the dreaded hpts for as long as poss, some say not good, some say it helps, but I think every one is different in how they deal with the news the tests reveal...either way!! If you find its hurting you more seeing the negative, then step away from them, hide them don't touch them until your OTD...some ladies are lucky enough to have enough hcg in their bodies for it to show early, some of us, me, hcg takes ages....I was 12 weeks pg at one point, but the hpt said negative! Blood test showed otherwise...mc a week later. What I'm trying to say is, stay strong, don't give up and remember we are all different. xx    And   Coming your way xx

Afm, think I may have done too much today, Ive cleaned, hoovered, done the washing, prepared dinner and remade my bed!! I now feel absolutely exhausted, but good that my home is clean! Am I mad? Hubby will go mental when he gets in..eek...I feel like I have trapped wind under my rib cage and a drawing pain low in my tummy...hope this isn't signs of af coming...  She doesn't show up!!

Sorry for such a long post ladies, 
Lots of love and strength to all

Paula xx


----------



## michelle723

London - hello - Im 9dpt today too! 
OMG you too had the brown discharge too! I am hoping its old implantation blood - that would be nice.
I havent had anymore. I also am having the clear discharge. We are cycle twins! Hopefully in a good way.
When are you testing? I am thinking to test tomorrow with an Early Response as I have a works xmas party and I thought well I can drown my sorrows if BFN and abstain if BFP.
But saying that I am so scared to test - its horrible not knowing but theres always hope this stage!
Praying for us both!!!


----------



## michelle723

Baby Meerkat - hi! Been thinking of you and saying lots of prayers.
My test date is weds but thinking of doing tomorrow (see above).
I am now in posession of the First Response tests (4 of them as there was a BOGOF deal looool)
I have not spotted anymore and am clinging to the hope it was Imp bleed delayed in coming out.
So scared to test.
When is your test date?


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Paula, I'm doing well -- 7-week scan is on the 22nd, I'm not too stressed about it. I keep using the cheap HPTs every morning and the second line keeps getting darker, so that's keeping me pretty calm about things.

Sending good wishes to all of you on the TWW, and hope to see some more of you in the July/August 2015 due date thread soon!


----------



## Bambam11

Just had my progesterone back. It's gone from 15 up to 79 on my first round of clomid. 

We only dtd up till last Monday then on Thursday. Think iv missed it this month because of that. Apparently we should of been doing it up till day 20 but we didn't know that. I had a positive opk last Friday and dtd about 6 times before during and after that result so fingers crossed. 

Af due on 16th, longest 8 days to go now. Any success or advice on these results would be great. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Want to see more bfp' s on this thread. ️Xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Michelle, I'm   at the bogof deal, the things we do. Hunni if you do test tomorrow and get a bfn, what's to say it won't change Wednesday or even Thursday, pleaseeee  Don't drink at your party, just say your on antibiotics and are not allowed. 
I'm happy the spotting has stopped, reckon it was either old blood from et or implantation, either way it's stopped so that's good   

My OTD is the 15th, although I know I'll test earlier, naughty I know, just can't help it. I need   With a stick to stay away from them!! 

CrazyHorse, wow I'm so pleased for you,   the 22nd not too long to wait. xx I think I'd be the same If I get to a BFP, I'll probalby test everyday to make sure I'm not dreaming.   Please keep us posted, I know you are not on this thread as much, but I'd love to hear what your scan reveals for you xxxx

Hi Bambam, sorry I have never experienced any of what you are going tgrough, just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world and hope and pray this is your time,   Coming your way.

Lots of love to all you strong and courageous ladies 

Paula (babyM) xx


----------



## london30

Paula - sounds like a productive day!! Good to keep busy (and off google!)

Michelle - omg we are totally in sync! Were you a 3 or 5 day transfer though? I was 3 so my OTD isn't until Saturday. Am thinking of holding off until Thursday as got upset by some early positives. The very slight brown spotting has also stopped for me now too. Hopefully it stay away. Looking forward to hearing how you get on tmrw !!!


----------



## london30

I meant to say I got upset by early negatives! Positives on the mind at least!


----------



## faith333

Hey girls,

I would just like to wish you all the best of luck and a huge congrats to all the ladies with a BFP this month.

My OTD is 19th Dec. We have had a pretty bumpy ride through this IVF journey. Firstly I did not respond to stims (Gonal F) my DR said I might as well be injecting water, so had to purchase more drugs, Menopur plus more Gonal F which cost me an extra £800 for 3 days supply   but I was super happy to have 7 follicles ready to retrieve. 

4 eggs retrieved 03/12 with 100% fertilization and the clinic advised everything was looking great for a 5 day transfer but I then get a call on day 2 to say things have changed and two embryos had slowed and two were super fast 6 and 9 cells on day 2! They said there is still a chance so transferred the fast growers 05/12 but not feeling too hopeful at all. But I guess you just never know  

xxx


----------



## london30

Good luck for getting this far faith! Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining you......I've just started my 2ww today I had my iui this afternoon, I don't know how I'm going to keep sane I think it's going to be the longest 2 weeks ever :-/ 
I hope everyone's ok and trying to keep positive it's so nice to talk to others going through the same....wishing everyone lots of luck and positive ness   xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies do you mind if I join the 2ww madness?  I had 2 blasts transferred today. I am doing FET this time round. My OTD is 21-12 just in time for Xmas. This is tx no 6 for me and I hope it's my last. Good luck to every single one of you ladies here. We all deserve our Xmas miracle. 

Pat
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Evening ladies! I hope you don't mind me joining this thread too.

I recognise a few names from the Nov/Dec thread - hi London and Patbaz! 

My OTD is 21st (my clinic - BCRM in Bristol - sets it for 16 days after EC). My ET will be tomorrow or Wednesday so I'll have either 12 or 11 sleeps to wait before I take a HPT.

I hope we can help each other through this and we all get the Christmas gifts we so long for x

Sharry - Please would you add me to the front page. Thanks  x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Welcome to all ladies on their 2ww, We will all be here for one another and we WILL get to the other side and get the Xmas presents we all deserve 

Lots of love

Paula
xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Paula westies and London westies you and I have same OTD


----------



## IloveWesties

I noticed that Patbaz. OTD buddies  Are you going to wait until the day? That's my plan as it falls at the weekend so me and DH will both be home and we have plans the day before anyway x


----------



## patbaz

Yes I will wait as too scared to test early going to enjoy being PUPO. I probably won't test until the 22nd though as we are in my mums house that weekend and they don't know about tx so wouldn't want to do it there and get too excited or down but I will wait and see


----------



## london30

Hey patbaz and westies 

I am having a total breakdown.. Got no sleep last night as i got myself into a hysterical state that it didn't work and this morning there was a tiny bit of pink when I wiped. I am feeling so uncontrollably emotional, currently crying on my way to work and hoping no one sees - I think AF will come today. My husband thinks I have gone mad and has lost patience with me. I also forgot to take my pessary this morning - should I go back home to get it? 

Feel free to tell me to pull myself together - I'm not proud of myself like this


----------



## IloveWesties

London - I've sent you a post on the Nov/Dec thread. If I were in your shoes, I would go home and get the pessary as it'll make you feel better honey. I don't know what type of job you do but I'd be very tempted to take a sick day and stay home. You're probably not going to function well at work today and it'll do you good to catch up on sleep / rest. I appreciate that some people's jobs make it impossible to do this but that's just what I'd do. Take care of yourself honey x


----------



## patbaz

London I too left you a message on the other board. I would def go home. You're in no fit state to be working huni and you have to put yourself first. I hope you feel better huni. Get home and get your feet up. Remember as well that it's perfctly normal to be emotional especially during 2ww. For me it's always been the worst part so be kind to yourself. Take care sweetie x


----------



## mimi xx

Hi ladies, 
I've been reading all your thread was trying to stay calm and relaxed this cycle. But would you mind if I joined please?
I had a 3 transfer and a 5day transfer I had 3 day last Monday and 5day on last Wednesday. Otd is 15th.
I'm sorry for the me post I'm in a state. 
This is our 5 round 3mc  and 1 failed. I just went to the bathroom and looked like dark red/brown when I wiped (sorry tmi) do u think I'm out? And I woke up about 3.30 in a mass sweat round my neck.
Just feel do rubbish   
Sorry I'm not usually all about me. 5 rounds not sure I can handle any more and get same results.
Xxx


----------



## bk2013

morning all

not posted several days but have been lurking around!!

for all those positives congratulations and all the best for the next 9 months.

for the negatives - i'm so sorry and send you all lots of  

AFM - definately a negative for us - bloods came back last night with HCG less than 2 so now we have to dust ourselves down and see where to go next.

wishing everyone in the 2WW all the best and will keep my fingers crossed those little embies stick for you.

take care
bec x


----------



## patbaz

Bk2013 I'm so sorry huni. Be kind to yourself and take care x

Mimi could it be implantation bleed? I didn't really understand your post. Have you had 2 different stage embies put back? I was always told that brown is old blood so not out yet I would think x


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, bk.   I don't think people who haven't gone through IVF can truly understand how a failed cycle hurts. That final BFN was just gutting for me on the previous IVF cycle, even though I was pretty sure from HPTs that I was out, and it sent me into a really dark place for awhile. I hope it won't make you as depressed as it did me -- it sounds like you are in planning mode, and that can really help. Sending lots of positive thoughts and good wishes your way.  

London, I agree with the other ladies that at a minimum you should go home and get your pessary (and take the rest of the day off if you can).   Things may not work out, and the pessary may have no actual impact on things in reality, but you may be easier in your mind if you use your progesterone and feel sure that whatever happened didn't have anything to do with that. I know this is stressful on your DH too, but he needs to understand that your body is jacked up on hormonal manipulation and has been through the wringer, and what you go through during an IVF cycle is much more intense than what he does. That disparity isn't fair on either party, but it is what it is. 

Mimi, this is early days, so please don't give up. I'm so sorry for your losses, I completely understand why you're asking yourself if you can go on. I asked myself that before the current cycle, and I'd only attempted 2 rounds and never had a miscarriage! Do NOT apologise for posting about feeling down -- we're here for support, and we can't support you if we don't know how you're really doing!


----------



## Beckslee

Hello everyone, am i able to join this thread please. I had a 3dt transfer yesterday of 1 top grade 10 cell embie and 1 just under top 8 cell embie. My otd is 21st Dec. x x x


----------



## IloveWesties

Welcome Beckslee! Congratulations on your ET. I'm going in tomorrow for a five day transfer and we share the same OTD  Patbaz and I are your OTD buddies  Have you got the day off work today? How are you feeling? x


----------



## Beckslee

Thankyou i love westies!! I remember you and patbaz from the other board!! I have the whole 2ww wait of so im ver lucky. How are you feeling about tomorrow? Im just having a chilled lazy day today watching films and writing Christmas cards.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Can I join this thread too please. I'm not actually on any treatment atm cos of a chemical preg in November n not allowed to take clomid this month because of it. So I'm having just a normal cycle n hoping for a small miracle although no signs of ovulation  but here comes the 2 week wait just in case. I mainly want to join to see how you lovely ladies are getting on because you're a bit further down the line than me (potential iui/ivf at the end of clomid cycles in feb if not pregnant by then) and it's nice to see some BFP results come out of all this. Good luck to everyone.x.x


----------



## london30

Hi everyone..

Westies, crazy horse and others - such a huge thanks for scooping me up there. I think it must be the hormones, lack of sleep and emotions all getting to me at the same time - I thought I couldn't cope, but so much more stable now. I actually stayed at work as I sort of guessed that it was all over anyway. I might try and leave early today. At the moment I have some heavier spotting but it is still dark brown- though I don't have strength to analyse it any more! I really do appreciate the support and a want to say a million thanks for your support.

Bk - so sorry for the confirmation of your news Hun. You sound incredibly strong. Am sending lots of hugs xxx  

Beckslee and moon - welcome to this lovely group of ladies . Hope it goes well for you

Xx


----------



## london30

I meant to say special thanks to patbaz too xx


----------



## Beckslee

Thankyou London30! Good luck to you too, it really does slowly drive you crazy doesnt it, this 2ww malarky!!!   X x x


----------



## mandymoo12

*london* sorry you have been feeling crap. Glad you are feeling a little better now. This 2ww is just awful. I Go from thinking positively to negatively in the space of about 5 minutes.

*moon* welcome.

*beckslee* enjoy you chilled lazy day.

*ilovewesties* welcome to the 2ww!!

More personals later as Im off to pick my fur baby from the groomers in a minute.

I can't believe I only have 3 days till OTD. I still haven't bought a HPT as Im kinda in denial about test day. I definitely won't be testing early. 
My clinic suggests a non digital kit. Does anyone know why? i also need to stop symptom spotting because if I don't have any I get upset! Me and my DH keep imagining what it will be like with either outcome. He's really worried what my mood is going to be like if it's negative and I just can't predict how I'm going to feel... I seriously don't know whether we can do this again as we have already spent 12000 pounds trying. We already have 3 kids to support. (His not mine but they all live with us) but I'm still not their mum and they have a mum and I never will be their mum as much as we get on. I've learnt that. But that's probably for another thread..

Sorry guys.. Just got into vent mode.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Mandy  - I think the digital HPTs thing is because they need a higher amount of HCG to show positive. Since TTC I've done quite a bit of research in to HPTs. I know people tend to have their favourites but I've bought some really cheaply from eBay which say they can detect from 10 iu/l and that's pretty low so I'm going with that. I seem to remember that in terms of high street brands, the Superdrug own ones and the Wilkos ones are also really good (and better than the really expensive ones!). Anyone else have an opinion? I may buy a selection ready for the 21st ha ha x


----------



## mimi xx

Hi ladies
Thanks for your replies means a lot.  
I wish one day that fertility treatment will be like a cold take a tablet and everything works. 
I'm fed up of feeling fed up so off out to have some tgi lunch yum yum. 
When do you all reckon the earliest you can test is? My DH wants to wait for otd on 15th just don't think I can 

X


----------



## IloveWesties

PS just checked and the Superdrug ones are £4.79 for a pack of two. The Wilkos strip tests (20 iu/l) are even cheaper at £1.98 for a pack of two and £3.50 for a midstream version pack of two (also 20 iu/l). 20 is really sensitive so should be absolutely fine. I may have to get down to Wilkos soon  x


----------



## cat64

Hi ladies my transfer of 1x blast and 1x early blast was yesterday, so I'm on knicker-watch right now. I agree, someone needs to find a tablet to cure all fertility issues on one dose with zero side effects!! How amazing would that be!


----------



## london30

Hey Mandy - thanks for that.. I probably shouldn't be the one to be recommending tests (!) but the first response early response ones are buy one get one free at the moment xx


----------



## flappy_godmother

Hello ladies,  can I be added please. I had FET yesterday and ET is 19th dec.  one good looking bundle of cells went in, here's hoping my body is a lovely cosy place for it to settle. Good luck to all you ladies xxx


----------



## Saz73

Hi everyone, I'm bursting with my news and just wanted to tell people who would understand. After our 4th go at ICSI, including 1 chemical preg, we've just got a BFP today. 

Can believe it! Fluctuating between excitement and worry that it won't last again. Have everything crossed!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Oh, Saz, huge congratulations!    Very much hoping this will be your sticky bean! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## FreyaRun

Ya saz!!!!!    Huge congrats!!!

Bk, so sorry love. Let us know if we can do anything.  Treat yourself gently. 

I haven't posted in awhile...but have been reading.  Congrats and condolences.  

Afm, day 7 post IUI, odt 18th but could do 16th as that's when AF would be due.  What a whirlwind of emotions.  I'm thinking about inventing a tiny scope to just go look around with .  Oops, and I just had a twinge in my lower right pelvis, so I guess I AM doing the body scan for symptoms already .  

Thinking of you all!!!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Afternoon ladies, 

Welcome to all the new 2ww ladies, I hope these next 2 weeks go smoothly and without too much googling going on xx

Bk, I am so sorry my heart goes out to you  sending you  huge huge    xxxx

Mimi, your OTD is the same as mine, I had my et on the 4th I'm a little confused to how many embabies you had transferred ?? x

Huge congratulations Saz, hoping your sticky beans stays strong and healthy xx

Freya, hoping the next week goes quickly for you xx

Flappy, welcome to the madness that is the 2ww x

London I hope your spotting stops and that its just impl. blood xx fingers crossed for you. x

To any ladies I have forgotten, good luck stay strong and we will get through xxxx


Afm, Ladies, I have had no symptoms, only a couple of niggles the day after et, no spotting no discharge nothing!! I am trying to keep my positivity, it's hard though when you are alone, I have my hubby bless him, he's at work all day and shattered when he gets in...his job is very physical. But I have argued with my mum and we are not speaking     I am normally very close with her and it's hurting me not being able to call and let her know how I'm feeling   ...sorry grumble over xxxx


----------



## mimi xx

Yay congrats saz!!

I had 2 embabies they just did a split transfer apparently meant to be good but who knows lol. 
When you test baby meerkat? 

Welcome everyone else x


----------



## mandymoo12

*mimi* I've never heard of a split transfer. Interesting. Good luck.

*babymeerkat* sorry you aren't talking to your mum. Try and make it up hun... I've been missing my mum so much over the last couple of weeks. I'd been alright for a little while, but the IVF has made me want to talk to her so I know how you feel.

*freyarun* I a, constantly doing the body scan for symptoms, but them I keep reminding myself about the progesterone pessaries. Nasty things!!

So I've got a baby shower to go to on Thursday, one day before my OTD. Just found out the girl is actually having her baby on the Friday now. Good omen?


----------



## FreyaRun

Meetcat...sorry about your mom . Can you make up? It sounds like her support would be helpful to you.

That little right sided pelvic twinge this morning has sent me off to a bad body scan place. Which is too early to feel anything (7days post IUI) but my mind is not listening to logic at this point. I feel kinda sick, (mild sore throat, a little congested), my head feels super fuzzy, I feel like crying except that I don't want to. I just got SO angry at my dog when he got in the trash. <curse> <sigh>

Oh, they didn't recommend pessaries, so I can't blame them, just the hcg trigger.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Thanks Ladies, I am hoping to make it up, Time will tell xx

Mimi our OTD is the same the 15th xx

Mandy Enjoy the baby shower, I am sure it's a good omen xx

Take care ladies 

Paula xx


----------



## mandymoo12

Sorry form the TMI post.
Just went to the toilet and noticed a little bit of brown discharge on my knickers. I'm 8dp3dt. I've come across feeling really anxious and a bit shaky. 
I haven't obsessed as much about this until today. Really scared it's AF


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Mandy it's never tmi...Hunni if it's brown a lot of people say it could be implantation bleed working its way out...xx stay strong and positive xx sending you   And   xx


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Hey   saz  so  happy  for  u xxx  

Hi mandymoo what  i have  read  on here brown discharge  sounds  good as long as it doesnt  go red and  heavy.  Stay  positive babe xx   

Meerkat  i hope u and  ur mum  make up, o no its hard  but am sure  she wouldnt want  u struggling  esp if she could help u thru  this hard time.x 

Ahh freyarun am like you at the mo am 6dp 5dt and day 3 and 4 i had loads of twinges felt sick sore boobies then nothing  yesterday and now today  its all bk , pant checking  all the time.
so scared  af is on its way. 

Hope  everyone  else is doing  ok


----------



## Saz73

Thanks so much. It's nice to tell people who understand and who also understand that I can't do mega excited yet. 

I've been a bit daunted by this forum when I've looked so it's nice to see how friendly it is. I've got my fingers crossed for everyone! 

I'm sorry to hear that you have fallen out with your mum Meercat. This whole process puts a huge strain on us and the people around us. Are you able to just bite the bullet and give your mum a call, im sure it will make you both feel better. My mum was a bugger when we rowed. I'd always have to call and apologise (even if I did nothing wrong and wasn't sorry!)  

Xx


----------



## Sunshinesmiles

Pls can I join the board. I had a 5 dt this afternoon with 2 embryos on board grades 4BB and 4BC.  This is my 4th attempt this year (and final) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Test date is 20th.
What are everyone's views on resting and working during 2ww? Thanks x


----------



## CPS0308

Hi ladies

I am now 6dp5dt.  We had a top grade blast transferred. 3pdta-5dpt I had sharp shooting pains mostly on my pubic bone, they would only last about 5 mins but they definitely were quite intense. Other times I've been feeling like AF cramps since yesterday I have had a really wet feeling - no cm just wet in my underwear - does this mean I am out? I always get this before AF?

XxX


----------



## mandymoo12

When is your test date cps0308?


----------



## CPS0308

Friday Hun...the sharp cramps have been on and off and stopped yesterday but I always get this wet feeling before AF

Xxxxx


----------



## Beckslee

Mandymoo - i also think this sounds like an implantation bleed!   Fingers crossed. 

Sunshinesmiles - Good luck to you hun and welcome to the 2ww, where the torture begins   i just try to carry on normalish, but trying to stay relaxed and stress free. I also have the 2 weeks off work.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Saz congratulations on your BFP hun so happy for u and your partner.

Mandymoo I agree it could be implantation bleeding ado don't be disheartened and just going back to your comment about digital testing I was told it's because u can get faint lines on the non digital ones which give you your positive but on digital u have to have the minimum sensitivity (usually 25mI) so more likely to give a false negative but I could be wrong just what I've heard. I personally like asdas own brand £3.50 for two n sensitivity of 15mI.

Good luck to everyone else.x.x


----------



## mimi xx

I think I'm out ladies!
I'm heart broken. I'm day 6 5dt.

Had brown this morning and I'm sure it's getting heavier and redder.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Oh Mimi I'm so sorry love if it is a proper bleed coming but fingers crossed it's not and is still just implantation.x.x


----------



## patbaz

Mimi   I hope it's just implantation I was always told as long as its brown your not out x


----------



## mimi xx

Thanks Patbaz hating the world at the moment lol xx


----------



## patbaz

I know huni IF is really tough!  I've always found the 2ww to be the most difficult part of tx. Try and stay positive sweetie x


----------



## CrazyHorse

I'm sorry, mimi.    Keep in mind that it is possible (although unlikely) to have what looks like a full-on period and still be pregnant, so do steer clear of alcohol, etc., until after your OTD. I'm really sorry you're having to deal with this.


----------



## mimi xx

Aww you ladies are so kind. 

Think I'm going to buy enough test to last me till Monday test day. As I no the hospital will say keep taking meds. 
My last few rounds I did bleed and get a BFP but always mc

X


----------



## london30

Michelle - you went quiet on us. How are you getting on Hun? 

I am sad to say that AF has come. Maybe explains some of my crazy emotions over the last few days. Thanks for your support and good luck to you all xxx


----------



## patbaz

London I have sent you a pm x


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh ladies, sorry for the AFs .  Fingers crossed for slowing and stopping and not evolving to full flow.  Welcome new ladies!  

Afm, am better after yoga.  Have remembered that I have a lot of raging hormones and will just try to enjoy the good ebbs and tolerate the sad flows.


----------



## michelle723

Hi to all the new ladies! Sorry not lots of personals I'm just on my phone but welcome and good luck!

Mimi - I agree keep taking meds until you're certain. Wishing you positivity and luck. Will look out for updates.

BabyMeerkat - I bet you're going crazy until 15th !! Thinking of you. 

London - it just goes to show what an amazing person you are that you thought of me with what you are going through. You deserve your BFP. I know it's heartbreaking but once you've had the chance to grieve please remember it's totally possible it will work if you try again - my first IVF failed. I know that doesn't help now. But one day it will x

So in terms of me I tested twice today on First Response and got a BFP. It's not as dark as other line but it's definitely there. Will test again tomorrow but obviously good news. I know it's early days and I'm staying calm right now but a positive step. I will be staying on to keep an eye on all my 2ww ladies and hopefully see some BFPs 

For anyone reading this who may have had brown blood. I did. A fair bit. So not always the end. 

Prayed for all my 2ww ladies this eve xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Yayyy!!!!  Congratulations, michelle!


----------



## michelle723

Thanks so much CrazyHorse. You've been fab x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

CONGRATULATIONS Michelle and crazy horse on both your BFP's so happy for u both.x.x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

London I am so sorry that AF arrived,   please take care of yourself and make sure you have a good cry and gets lots of cuddles from dh xx it does help, I've done it enough...  xx thinking of you xx

Welcome to the 2ww ladies, let the    begin xx

Huge massive congrats on your BFP Michelle, wishing you a happy healthy nine months ahead xx    
I'm trying to keep busy and not think about it too much but it's hard, but I have had no spotting no discharge nothing!!  ...xx

Saz, huge congrats to you on your BFP hun, here's to a smooth nine months   

Mimi,   it eases off and is just implant.blood xx


Thank you ladies for your kind words re me and my mum, she is coming round tomorrow so we can chat xx fx xx  

Nite nite stay strong and positive

Lots of love 

Paula


----------



## FreyaRun

Yayaya Michelle!!!!!!  Congrats 😃


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations Michelle. Have a happy healthy 9 months. Hopefully we will all be joining you soon xx

Paula so glad you are sorting things out with your mum. I hope your chat went well xx

Good lck to anyone testing today x


----------



## CPS0308

Hey ladies my OTD is Friday.

I am 8dp5dt with a top grade blast on board (5AB).

I have been getting intense cramps really low down but only last for about 5 mins max and a really wet feeling down there (always get this before AF). Any thoughts? 

XxxX


----------



## mimi xx

Morning ladies. 
I think that's me out. I woke up bleeding called the nurse they want me to carry on with meds till Monday when they want to do a blood test. Did a test this morning it's was bfn. 
It's annoying that they want me to carry on. I've cried all morning excepted that it hasn't work but doesn't help you thinking what if....  

Good luck to each and everyone of you. 
After 5 rounds I'm not giving up. So don't any of you!!!

Xx
P's I will be back. For more 2ww fun


----------



## patbaz

Mimi I'm so sorry huni. I'm on my sixth round so I know what you mean about not gvng up. I love that you have a plan in mind. Take care I am sending you much love and hugs xx

CP I had that on my last tx which resulted in BFP. The cruel thing is that pregnancy symptom mimic ar symptoms so there is no way of knowing until otd. Try to stay positive huni xx


----------



## CPS0308

Thanks patbaz I suppose only 48 hours till I know for sure 

XxxxxxX


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Morning Ladies,

Mimi, I am so sorry Hunni, try and stay strong, it's good you have a plan xx take time for yourself sending you  huge    xxxx

Cp, Im sorry I can't help, I have no symptoms at all...Im worrying that I'm out...I think we'd worry either way, stay positive, as you said, only 48 more hours to go til your OTD, sending   And lots of   You get ur bfp xxxx

Pat, mums coming round this afternoon, I'm sure it'll all be fine, xxxx how are you feeling?? 

Lisa, how are you doing today?? Thinking of you xxxx

Pany, hope your are doing well? 

Moon, sunshine, beckslee, I hope you are all ok and not going to   With the waiting..xxxx 

I'm now 6/5 and still no symptoms, not over thinking any of it, so will just have to wait and see. xxxx

Have a great day ladies whatever it is you may be doing. 

Lots of love 

Paula xx


----------



## MrsB💜

Hi Ladies, I haven't posted anything for a while but I think I have reached new levels of craziness. I am 12dp5dt today which is offcially my test day but dh and I agreed we would wait until Friday to test as we are both off on Friday and this week we have a friend staying with us as they are working away from home and needed somewhere to stay. On Saturday I had a very small amount of bleeding, mostly brown discharge but there was some red blood as well, but then it went away. I think I convinced myself it was implantation bleeding but now I'm not sure. On Monday, I was so excited as. I swear I 'felt' pregnant, little bouts of nausea and sore boobs, but yesterday and today the feeling has gone completely and I just don't 'feel' pregnant, and I'm convinced it hasn't worked. Have come home from work and am in bits, and somehow I have to cook dinner later and my and my dh need to plaster brave faces on for our friend. All I want to do is curl up and make everything go away.

I'm so sorry if this is really depressing.

A massive congratulations to all the BFP's, treasure every moment xxxxx


----------



## mandymoo12

MrsB I know exactly how you are feeling. I keep going from feeling pregnant to nothing at all. My OTD is Friday, but I don't think I'm going to get there. Yesterday I had some brown discharge on my knickers and today I had some pink blood on the tissue. I really think my AF is on its way. Just had a little cry. DH is feeling angry and upset. My dad and brother will be here shortly so I'll just have to pretend it hasn't happened for a bit. Xx


----------



## MrsB💜

Mandymoo, it's so hard isn't it. I'm scared to actually test because I feel like seeing a negative would just break my heart. I think it's only the pessaries delaying AF


----------



## patbaz

Come on lovely ladies!! Where's your positivity??  I know from past experience not to test before otd in case of bfn. So if you're not going to test my motto is to enjoy being pregnant for as long as we can. I am sending you all big hugs. It will happen for us it's just a case of when x


----------



## In sha Allah

Mandymooo ... Please don't give up yet wait till otd fingers crossed for you


----------



## IloveWesties

Ditto Patbaz come on team Dec 2WW FFs! Here's a little positivity dance for us all  x


----------



## patbaz

Live it westies x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Loving the positivity dance Westies xx 

Mrsb and Mandy, please try and stay positive ladies, I know easier said than done but you must try xx sending you all the   I can muster. I still have loads to of it to give, so take it at will xx

P xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Mimi--so sorry!  Hugs!!

Mrs b and Mandy...fingers crossed!  Sometimes the early preg feelings are from meds and no feelings can mean some of them are leaving your system. But I understand the sinking feeling.  

So much positive in that dance!!!!


----------



## michelle723

The dance is fab ILove Westies.
Mimi - so sorry - keep going. You deserve your BFP.
BabyMeerkat - I complained of having no symptoms initially so dont panic too much.


----------



## IloveWesties

Home from ET and I can officially join this thread as I'm PUPO! Roll on Sunday 21st!


----------



## patbaz

Whoop whoop westies xx


----------



## CPS0308

Congrats on being pupo xxxxxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Thank you Michelle I am still positive xx

Wtg Westies,  welcome to the madness xx

Stay strong ladies xx

P xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Congrats westies!  How are you feeling?


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for all of your good wishes - Patbaz, CPS, Meerkat and Freya  x

Freya - I'm feeling good, thanks. Have been watching funny films since I got home, DH has just cooked our dinner and I have our puppy sleeping on my lap. Feeling very positive and happy to have managed to get to this stage on our first cycle. Thanks for asking honey. How are you doing? x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies can i join test day is 18th


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Got everything crossed for you Ilovewesties! Really hope it's your month. 

Good luck trina123. Keep us posted. My test day isn't until 22nd so agonising wait. Only ovulated today so hoping for the temp increase tomorrow then only time will tell. Would make a lovely early Xmas pressie  .x.x


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi Trina!  We have the same otd...hope we both can celebrate!  Although my AF is due 16th, the clinic told me to test 18th.  We'll see which one I pick .

Westies...I feel crazy, as per 2ww usual !  Thanks for asking!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hiya Trina welcome to this thread  x

Thanks Moon, that's very sweet of you. My OTD is 21st so very close to yours x


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh crikey Freya. I'm really hoping not to get crazy. Need to keep myself distracted. Not sure how yet although I am really behind with Christmas prep so that should help. Eek! Hope we can help you from not getting too crazy  x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Evening Ladies, 

Westies, try not to let your puppy sit on you for too long, too much heat isn't good for your snowembie xx 

Freya try baking some cookies or reading a book, try not to go too   xx

Welcome Trina, I hope we manage to keep you as sane as the rest of us   Lol xx

I hope you are all ok and are trying not to worry too much xx

Have a wonderful evening all you strong and brave Ladies xx

P xx


----------



## leebeeloo

And I pop over here and Westies is cheering me up once more 😊
That woman deserves a gold star
Xxxx
Still got my fx - it's amazing that I can type! Haha
X


----------



## trina123

Thats it im freaking out still got pains feel like af is coming im not handling this ivf very well


----------



## Sapphire952

Hi ladies (some of whom I know from the Dec thread), can I please join.  ET today and OTD officially 22/12 (but will test 21/12). X


----------



## Sapphire952

Quick query to get started, I am totally confused about what I should be eating to max my chances..?! Should I still be on a high protein diet, eating pineapples (just the flesh or the core) etc. Any advice would be fantastic! Xx


----------



## patbaz

I was told to avoid pineapple during 2ww sapphire but other than that just eat healthily x

Trina af symptoms same as pregancy. Try not to freak out huni x


----------



## jojo&lt;3

One week in and i want  to test , 8dpt 5dt, 
how do we resist ?
Jo  x


----------



## patbaz

Jojo I resist because I don't want to get a false positive and end up with a chemical pregnancy. I am just trying to enjoy being PUPO. I'm only in first week though and I've always found the second week to be absolute hell. A rollercoaster of emotions. You've not long to go. I wish you luck huni xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Good luck sapphire. Everything crossed.
I agree trina I drive myself insane too. I only ovulated today but I get ov pain. It's in my left side (which is blocked) so already I'm practically writing this month off. Just can't get hopes up after my chemical but agree that symptoms are very similar so try not to get disappointed.

I'm not as far down the road as you ladies so I would be an absolute mess waiting to see if iui or ivf etc had taken. Lots of positivity sent everyone's way I love hearing about the positives.x.x


----------



## jojo&lt;3

patbaz said:


> Jojo I resist because I don't want to get a false positive and end up with a chemical pregnancy. I am just trying to enjoy being PUPO. I'm only in first week though and I've always fountd the second week to be absolute hell. A rollercoaster of emotions. You've not long to go. I wish you luck huni xx


So hard today, it hadnt even entered my mind to test this early .
resist resist resist.
x


----------



## trina123

My test date is 18th cos my ec was last Thursday lister go 14 days by ec so means i should be 7days gone so if it hasnt worked by sunday dont think i am other ladies said they test early to see if the meds have gone i did that just now and bfn


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Trina my otd is 17th. 
I gave in this morning  and done  a test and i thot there  was a very very  faint  line but bfn am now  saying i will  wait  till Wednesday  but knowing  me  i will cave  and test again b4 otd.
2ww has definitely  been one of the hardest  parts for me.
jo x


----------



## IloveWesties

Leebeeloo - thanks for my gold star  x

Meerkat - don't worry, my puppy sits on my legs and is nowhere near my tummy  x

Welcome Sapphire, EC buddy  x

Trina and JoJo - you two need to step away from the HPTs! Ha ha x

AFM - I had a very hot and sweaty night's sleep and kept waking up. Had a few light tummy cramps but not reading anything into it - prob still from EC. Have a good day ladies. I'm in work all day today so will catch-up on any posts this evening x


----------



## Sapphire952

Thanks everybody for the welcome - I'm off to work too so wil catch up later.


----------



## trina123

Im really rubbish at this 2 weeks thing westies im trying jojo i have no will power


----------



## patbaz

Morning all. I hope everyone has a fabulous day with nobody POAS unless it's their OTD trust me when I say its not worth the heartache xx

I'm off to work but would love to stay home in bed but santa won't come if I'm not a good girl


----------



## mandymoo12

I agree Patbaz. I don't want to see a BFN more than is really necessary. I like bein in the PUPO bubble, although the last couple of days of spotting has been a nightmare. Was shaking when I went to the toilet after waking up this morning. Still no AF. 
Can't believe test day is tomorrow. Bought cheap test from Sainsburys which has a cross nit two lines. Wonder if that's ok?


----------



## mandymoo12

Scrap that. Just went again and AF is there. Thus time it's not spotting. Looks like I'm out and I never made it to test day. I feel totally numb. I really don't know what to do. I don't have a plan because we just can't afford to keep doing this, both financially, not to mention emotionally. I didn't have any NHS goes even though I don't have any children and have never been pregnant because my husband does.


----------



## In sha Allah

Mandymoo...... So sorry Hun but remember just wait till otd you may not be out yet stay string Hun xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

I'm so sorry, Mandymoo.      Agree with In sha Allah -- do check at OTD just to be sure, don't stop progesterone just yet.


----------



## patbaz

Mandymoo. I echo what the 2girls have said test tomorrow just in case. I feel really badly for you sweetie. I am sending you so much love and    Hope the witch disappears xx


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Ahh mandymoo big hug getting  sent ur way   one more sleep till u test  x


----------



## pookiepoo

Mandy, I'm really sorry! If you get AF before OTD its usually a sign that your body is not absorbing the progestrone pessaries.....I hope you get to try again and if you do, check out injectable progestrone and possibly test your immunes.

Lots of love to you. Enjoy christmas with DH and step-kids. I wish I had some!

x


----------



## flappy_godmother

Hello ladies, 
Mandymoo im so sorry. Please still test tomorrow. You really don't know, anything is possible on this roller coaster journey.xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Mandymoo still got everything crossed for you. Again agree with everyone else test tomorrow to be sure. Lots of love and hugs.x.x


----------



## mandymoo12

Thanks ladies. I phoned the clinic and she has urged me to keep taking meds and then test tomorrow. She said there have been times when ladies have bled but still got BFP. Im not convinced but will do that. Then I'll be having a huge glass of wine tomorrow night.
I was meant to go to a baby shower today, but decided it wasn't the best thing for me. I'm now feeling lonely and wish id gone. Don't really know what to do with myself. Xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Mandymoo I'm so sorry you're feeling abit lost atm. Just try to do whatever you can to get your mind focused on something else. Play some music, read a book, anything. I know it's easier said than done. It's tough I understand your reason for avoiding the baby shower in the first place. Big big hugs.x.x


----------



## ssltw

Hi all, I think it's time I join you guys! We had FET following our IVF freeze all today and OTD is 21st. Bring on the 2ww mayhem! X


----------



## Leanne5

Well girlies, I think it's safe to say I'm now out too.  
Having had all the signs and symptoms of AF for a few days, I've now been to the loo at lunch time and I have the beginning of AF. 
I thought I had prepared myself for the worst... But I obviously haven't. I'm distraught. I didn't think it possible to hurt this much from my inner core. I have so much respect for the ladies who do this time and time again without success. 

OTD is tomoro so I will go through the motions of having the blood test but I know it's over for me. I'm so gutted. I had been praying Id be one of the lucky ones whom it would work first time. But I guess it wasn't to be. I havent told DH yet as he is at work and it's not a conversation for a phonecall or text. I just feel like I've let everyone down and feel like a failure. 

I hope and pray all you lovely ladies on 2ww get the news we all want. Thankyou so much for the support over the past few months. Xxx


----------



## mandymoo12

Leanne. Stick with me hun. I've been crying on and off all day. Have you called the clinic? Are you sure it's AF? Like my clinic said people bleed and still sometimes get BFP. 
I've been spotting for the last 2 days. It was red this morning, but now it's brown again. I know in my heart it's not good news, but stay with me just one more day.
Xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, Leanne.   I know you feel gutted, but you've let no one down. If you developed cancer, would you have let someone down? Well, you have about as much control over your fertility as you do over cancer -- you can influence the odds a bit, but it's mostly out of your hands. You are showing your bravery by even attempting this difficult IVF road at all.


----------



## trina123

I think im out to had period pains and spotting been crying my heart out never felt so bad


----------



## Leanne5

Mandymoo- I'll stick with you hun but it's so so hard isn't it?  Yeh it's the first showing of AF. I had done a POAS yesterday and it was negAtive too. I haven't rang the clinic as I guessed there's nothing they could do and I'm there first thing in the morning anyway for my blood test. This ivf malarkey is Definately the hardest Thing I've Had to do. It's like I'm grieving for something that wasn't even there. I can't look at my blasto photo without crying and imagining the life I could have given it. I know it's not officially over but I know how you feel Mandy.. No one knows our own bodies like us is there? I've got you in my thoughts and prayers hun. How do you test tomoro? Is it poas or blood? Big hugs xx

Crazy horse - thanks for the advice hun. I agree with your analogy and I probably would be saying that to others. It's just so hard sometimes when it's yourself that's needing the advice. I guess I'm just raw and it will get better im sure. Just early days. Xx

Trina - don't give up hun. You are still really early days. Judging by your et date and otd.. You could really be having implantation bleeding. Keep your chin up hunny. I'll be thinking of you. I think it makes it better to cry. I'm all cried out for now... No doubt I'll do a lot more when DH gets home but at the moment I'm feeling just numb. Please try to not accept defeat.. As I say.. It's early days for you. Thinking of you hun and sending big hugs xxx


----------



## mandymoo12

*leanne* Im just doing a POAS. You've still got frostis though haven't you?


----------



## Leanne5

Yeh I have 2 frosties.. The worry then begins if they thaw properly!! I don't think the stress ever ends. Do you have any frosties? 

I'm gonna poas before I go to the clinic in the morning. I know the result but it's just to do what I set out to do if that makes sense. 

I'm also having horrible feelings that I think I would've coped better if I had been pregnant and it being chemical. I know it is so wrong me thinking this and I am so so sorry for the girls who have had the heart ache of chemicals. I'm just terrified that I will never ever get pregnant and there being no reason behind it. Xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Just had a recent chemical in November but I completely understand what you're saying leanne5. I was obviously devastated at the time and still makes me nervous for any potential future BFP's but after the initial hurt had worn off I could take the small positives that we got pregnant in the first place.

My heart really does go out to all of you that think AF is coming and I really hope you're all ok. Lots of hugs.x.x


----------



## patbaz

Leanne it's natural to feel that way huni. You feel like you would have reached a milestone but having been through 2 MC I can tell you that they felt worse than any of my BFN. But I do understand where you're coming from as I felt the same way until I went through MC. You know you might get a pleasant surprise tomorrow. I have my fx for you x


----------



## mandymoo12

*leanne* I, completely with you hun. At the AF of 38 and a few accidents when I was younger. Been trying for ages with DH, 6 rounds of Clomid and 2 IVFs. Plus nothing really wrong with me apart from a slightly short luteal phase, I just can't believe im ever going to pregnant. Sorry for the negativity. 
I went to see my mum for the first time since we buried her in August this afternoon. Properly missing her Today ;(


----------



## trina123

So mandy but still do the test leanne your time will come  thanks for the message leanne you will both get there and you will both forget the heartache love to you both and try to have a great xmas


----------



## FreyaRun

Awe Mandy, so sorry.  I hope it was good to be near your momma but what a heartbreak!  

So sorry ladies with AF.  

Trina...you're pretty early...could be implantation!! Stay positive!


----------



## IloveWesties

Sorry for the me post at 2am but I can't get back to sleep after waking up desperate for the toilet (number 1) and have almost cystitis type feeling like I'm desperate to go even after going!? When I woke up, I was really sweaty and my sheets were disgustingly wet from the sweat. I've had to lie my dressing gown over the top so I can lie on top. I was determined not to symptom spot during the 2WW and I'm only 2dp5dt - what does this mean? Is it the progesterone pessaries? Anyone else had this? Think I'm going   x


----------



## patbaz

Westies I had the night sweats during both my bfp cycles so I would take it as a positive huni x


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh really Patbaz? Hmm well I'm not going to read too much in to it. Keep calm and carry on as they say! How are you doing today? x


----------



## patbaz

Yeah I'm ok but I really have zero symptoms (.)(.) aren't even terr fom the progesterone but it ain't over til it's over and I do have a plan in place if I get a bfn. I just have to be dh on board 😃


----------



## IloveWesties

I've read so many posts of people getting their BFPs after writing themselves off because they had absolutely no symptoms Patbaz. You've been incredibly positive throughout the time I've been on FFs and an inspiration for someone like me going through their first cycle. Keep hoping sweetheart and hopefully you won't need another plan x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks westies. I've haven't lost my positivity at all huni. I just like to have a plan in place, I think it's the teacher in me. If at first you don't succeed and all that


----------



## IloveWesties

I know where you're coming from completely Patbaz - it's always good to have a back up plan. I organise events as part of my job so I'm the same. I think both of us are positive but are realistic at the same time which is a good combination to be  x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Ilovewesties. With my chemical I didn't have night sweats but I had very disturbed uncomfortable sleep n my one and only real symptom was peeing all the time. I did have a water infection and was on abx but the peeing continued after the pain etc of the infection had cleared up. Again don't want to get your hopes up unnecessarily but it could be a good sign and PUPO yeah?? Keep positive chick n thinking of you.x.x


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh thanks Moon, that's very sweet of you to tell me that  Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy. I had one in December last year but had no symptoms other than AF being late. Like you say, just need to stay positive (and try to ignore the weird things going on with my body! Ha ha). How are you doing? x


----------



## mandymoo12

HPT confirms Im out. We don't have a plan at all.


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, mandymoo.    Take it easy for a wee while and let yourself grieve and feel what you feel -- plans will come in time.


----------



## CPS0308

So sorry Mandymoo xxxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Yeah not bad thanks westies. I've had a strange month of random opk results then a temp spike a couple of days after I expected. Very frustrating in the 2WW lol. I know it's difficult to stay positive so I understand your fears. I can easily give this advice out to others and the min it comes to myself I think the worst but I'm def liking the PUPO saying.

Mandymoo I'm so so sorry love. I know you must be feeling absolutely devastated right now. Really thinking about you and you'll get a new plan eventually for now just look after yourself and grieve how you need to. Big hugs.x.


----------



## patbaz

Mandymoo I'm so sorry huni. Take some time regroup and be kind to yourself x


----------



## Tdenticola

We we're told by the embryologist that all 5 of our embies developed vacuoles on day 4. Had d5 transfer 10/12. She said it may still work but less than 10% chance. May as we'll put 2 in and see what happens. This is our 4th and final round of icsi. 
Has anyone been told this and what was the outcome? I'm clutching at straws here, hoping for a positive story as I'm really struggling here. 
Xxx


----------



## orange73

Mandymoo, so sorry  . Thinking of you xx


----------



## Leanne5

I'm out too girlies - I poas this morning and it was negative. We went to the clinic as per protocol for a blood test and just waiting on official phonecall from the clinic with blood results but we have already spoken about our next step with them. I'm having my bloods checked to make sure everything is back to normal after the ohss too. 

I'm absolutely devastated and didn't think I could cry anymore after yesterday.. But how wrong I was. 
Tonight I am going to have a hot bath and have a glass of wine whilst doing so. Hopefully that will make me feel better.

Now to wait on my review letter to try a FET in the new year. So so gutted and didn't think it was possible to hurt this much. Sending lots of hugs to those who also got bfn and even bigger hugs to mandymoo. Thinking of you hun. 

To all those PUPO..... Enjoy this time!! If I could give one piece of advice.., don't test early. I did test early thinking it would prepare me for the worst. All it does is give you extra time to be upset... It most certainly doesn't make it any easier. Hold onto the happy feeling PUPO gives for as long as you possibly can. I've learnt from my mistake and definately won't be testing early next time. I wish you all miracles and pray you will all get your BFP. Xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Leanne I'm so sorry love. I think the bath and wine is def needed. Glad you've got a bit of a plan still to look forward to but for now if u need to cry more do so it's such an awful and emotional process for everyone but I'm sure one day you'll get your happy ending. Sending lots of love and hugs.x.x


----------



## Catf2008

Hello ladies 

I hope you are all well 

I've come to join you on this 2ww, had my day 3 transfer done this morning of a 9 cell top quality embryo, OTD day is the 26th


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, Leanne.      Bath + wine will help -- take care of yourself and give yourself time and space to be sad. I think there's way too much emphasis in our society on "coping" -- "you're coping well" tends to mean "you're doing an awfully good job stuffing your emotions away so that I don't have to be bothered with them". If crying is where you're at, just go with it.

Sending good wishes.


----------



## patbaz

Great advice crazyhorse x


----------



## Leanne5

Crazyhorse- such true words honey. Thankyou so much. I couldn't have said it better myself. Exactly how im feeling. Xx


----------



## jojo&lt;3

IloveWesties I have found this from about day 2 till now  the sweats  at night r unreal and my dh is cold so hes got  the window shut.


----------



## jojo&lt;3

So sorry leanne  and mandmoo 
this is such a horrible  process  take  time to grieve  and  then when yous r both ready the next  door  will  appear  for you both  to  take  your next step.
love and hugs xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

So glad it's not just me jojo! Thanks for your post  FX for both of us. I may end up sleeping in the spare room if it carries on like last night ha ha x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hi catf hope you feel ok and got my fingers crossed for you. Try not to worry and keep yourself stress free and relaxed.x.x


----------



## jojo&lt;3

IloveWesties lol i have been in the spare  room  twice  already  x


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi cat and welcome to 2ww . How are you feeling?

Leanne and Mandy, love to you both!  Cry as much as you need to, we're all thinking of you.  Hope you're both surrounded with love.  

Westies, I've been hot and sweaty at night for pretty much 1.5 weeks...it's so weird because I'm always cold normally, now I wake up soaked and icky.  

AFM, 6 more days to OTD.  Totally symptoms scanning and then trying to remember that the hormones are causing everything so cut it out and give yourself a break!  Then back to:  I've had pelvic twinges, especially on the right for 3 days and I keep getting dizzy for 4 days.  And super weepy.


----------



## FreyaRun

Ha!  I'm in the spare room tonight!


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh bless you Freya. Thanks for the reassurance on the hot sweats at night. It's good to know others are experiencing the same and I'm not alone. Are you holding out to OTD then like me? I'm really hoping the time goes quickly for us all x


----------



## IloveWesties

Sharry - please would you update the front page as its really out of date. Thanks  x


----------



## Catf2008

Hi Freya 

I'm nervous on this round as last time I never made it to OTD as AF should up just 1 week after a 5 day transfer but I need to remember that each cycle, we had a top grade embryo this time where as last time it was a 5 day transfer but was a day behind


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, ladies, I hope everyone who hasn't reached OTD yet is doing well and keeping sane! 

Westies, I think based on another thread that this is a tough time of year for Sharry for anniversary-of-loss reasons -- so, between that and the madness of the run-up to Christmas, we probably just need to wait a bit on those front page updates. I understand, though, I always want to see the percentage of ladies on the thread who got their BFPs!


----------



## IloveWesties

Well obviously I didn't know that Crazyhorse. Apologies to you, and especially Sharry, if I came across pushy and insensitive as that would be the last thing I would want to do x


----------



## G_star

Morning all,

I think I can help with the percentages, I'm 14dp5dt, OTD is tomorrow, but we decided to test today, so at 5am I gave up trying to sleep and poas, bfp for me! Can't believe it, had spotting this week, including red on Thursday, so I really thought it was over! 

Sorry for the lack of personals, head is still spinning, hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Gx


----------



## IloveWesties

Have just posted on the Nov/Dec thread G_star - fab news  HUGE congratulations x


----------



## patbaz

Yay Gstar congratulations sweetheart have a happy healthy 9 months x


----------



## CrazyHorse

IloveWesties said:


> Well obviously I didn't know that Crazyhorse. Apologies to you, and especially Sharry, if I came across pushy and insensitive as that would be the last thing I would want to do x


No, no, not at all! I just assumed you hadn't seen the other thread. Certainly nothing to apologize to me for! I too had noticed that the front page wasn't updating, and after seeing the other thread it made perfect sense, so I thought it was worth saying, that's all.



G_star said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I think I can help with the percentages, I'm 14dp5dt, OTD is tomorrow, but we decided to test today, so at 5am I gave up trying to sleep and poas, bfp for me! Can't believe it, had spotting this week, including red on Thursday, so I really thought it was over!
> 
> Sorry for the lack of personals, head is still spinning, hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
> 
> Gx


Huge congrats, G-star!  That's fantastic! Fingers crossed for you for a healthy nine months.


----------



## Maiko

G-star- honey!!! I am so happy for you!!!
I'm crying from happyness!!! You renewed my faith in this all IVF thing!!!

You are such a nice person! You really deserve it!!!
Hugs and kisses!!!


----------



## mandymoo12

Congrats Gstar... So pleased for you xx


----------



## Catf2008

G_star said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I think I can help with the percentages, I'm 14dp5dt, OTD is tomorrow, but we decided to test today, so at 5am I gave up trying to sleep and poas, bfp for me! Can't believe it, had spotting this week, including red on Thursday, so I really thought it was over!
> 
> Sorry for the lack of personals, head is still spinning, hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
> 
> Gx


Congratulations x


----------



## Sapphire952

Hi ladies.. Quick question, just noticed a tiny speck of brown blood when I went to the toilet, I'm only 3dp5dt, too early for implantation bleeding or AF? X


----------



## mandymoo12

Implantation does begin at this time Sapphire. Also, I'm sure your clinic said there could be a bit of spotting. Try not to worry too much.

Just wanted to say how cruel IVF is if you get a BFN. I'm usually really lucky and don't have heavy or painful periods, but I've got the worst cramps and the bleeding is so heavy it's horrible.. 😢


----------



## patbaz

Sapphire it looks spot on for implantation bleed huni. Good luck x


----------



## Leanne5

Why does it still hurt so much? 😢


----------



## patbaz

Mandymoo I've always suffered from awful periods but the are always worst after ivf. Take plenty of pain killers and I always find a hot bath helps. Hope you feel better soon x

Leanne it will take time huni as cliched as that sounds. I'm sending you big hugs


----------



## IloveWesties

Mandy - so sorry to hear about the cramps and heavy AF  Big hugs   Life feels very cruel and unfair at times x

Leanne - like I said to Mandy, it's so unfair and I wish I could wave a wand and give you what you want honey x 

Patbaz - how you doing today lovely? x

Sapphire - my EC and ET buddy  - I've been really trying not to symptom spot but thought it may reassure you to say that I also got a spot of blood last night. I've had a small amount of creamy CM yesterday and today, last night when I went for a wee there was a really small amount of blood mixed in with the CM to make it look pink. FX for both of us x


----------



## Sapphire952

Leanne - sending hugs to you.  The IVF process is so intense, it takes so much of our energy and focus that its bound to hurt when it fails.  Please be kind to yourself, I hope you start to feel a bit brighter soon.  The clinic will have learnt from this cycle which will hopefully give you better chances next time. Xxx

Mandy - painful period, double kick inthe guts eh.  You poor love, cosy up and take some painkillers and feel better soon.  Xxx

Westies - me too, I'm trying to get on with life (less focus on the IVF...) but the browny discharge took me by surprise.  Let's hope it's evidence of implantation for us both.. Fx


----------



## patbaz

Hi westies I'm ok huni just chilling watching tv with DH x


----------



## IloveWesties

Snap Patbaz  lovely x


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Congratulations  g star     

So sorry to ladies  havin a hard  time, infertility  is such a hard road.   .
jo x


----------



## FreyaRun

,  I just typed a huge post and then lost it....the shorte, less personal version...

Congrats gstar!!!!!  

Westies...yes!  I'm waiting.  My date is kinda unclear...AF due 16th but told to test 1-2 days later.  Sick of taking BFNs so I want to wait until the 18th.  We'll see how that goes tho ....

Cat...ya top grade!  Fingers crossed!!

Leanne and Mandy, so sorry for the struggles.  Leanne, your heart is breaking, and it hurts.  We love you and I'm tearing up for you now.  Be gentle and loving to yourself.  

Sapphire and westies...ya implantation bleeding...lots of luck!  

Jojo...are you going to wait to test until the 17th?  

AFm, feeling pretty normal today, so maybe the trigger shot hormone is finally leaving....


----------



## jojo&lt;3

FreyaRun I broke  the golden  rule and  tested  early .
i was going  insane  thinkin  af was coming . I did  get  a faint  line which  scared the poop out of me , so now  waiting  for Wednesday hopefully  its darker  in a few days. 
Wat about u xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Omg jojo!!!  You gotta line!!!  !  What do you think?  How are you feeling??

I'm waiting although now I kinda wanna go poas right now!

I'm waiting.  

Really.


----------



## fellybabe

Congrats gstar... So happy for you


----------



## fellybabe

Hi Sharry,

Could you please add me?  FET, ET is 11tb Dec and OTD is 22nd Dec
Good luck to all!!!

Fellybabe


----------



## patbaz

Jojo you naughty girl testing early!!!! But congratulations a line is a line roll in wednesday for your otd and a darker line


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congratulations ladies with the BFP's. So so happy for you such great news.x.x


----------



## Catf2008

Freya- after never hearing those words on my last cycle it was nice to hear them

jojo - yay for a line, fingers crossed it will be darker on OTD


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Jojo congrats on your line, a line is a line xxxx did you have your Et on the 3rd? If you did then you've not really tested early, you are today 11dp5dt? Or 11dp3dt?

If this is the case then I'm out...   I tested this morning too and it was a NO! I am only a day behind you having had my ET on the 4th....ahh well, ee have no more money and I have no more strength to carry on with this journey.

May I wish you all the very best for your futures whatever they may hold for all of you xxxx
Have wonderful Christmas's whether its bfn or bfp try and enjoy xxxx

Lots of love Paula xx


----------



## patbaz

Paula huni you're not out yet x


----------



## CrazyHorse

YAYYYYYY, jojo!!!!    That's fantastic.    Don't worry, lines are usually faint at this stage! A line is a line is a line. Woohoo! FX this is your sticky bean.  

Paula, different pregnancies produce different amounts of hCG, and different women excrete it differently as well. The HPTs can give you a pretty definitive positive, but they produce a lot of false negatives, esp. so early on. You're not out yet, let's see what OTD brings.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

thanks but I know my own body, Ive been through enough natural pregnancies 9 in total!! to know the difference! I'm only a day early so I (me) can say I'm out and know it to be so. I understand hcg and hormones symptoms and signs probably better than anyone!! I have been suffering and struggling to be a Mamma since I was 20, 17 long long years later, I'm done!!!!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Oh, dear. I'm so sorry, Paula.   I can certainly understand why you're ready to step away from this awful process.   Will be thinking of you.


----------



## FreyaRun

Paula, lots of love to you.  So sorry for a long journey.  I hope you find peace.  Xoxo

AFM, I thought thru the night, maybe I'll test, it's only 2 days before AF, 4 before OTD.  Thank goodness I forgot and just peed right off.  Saved myself.  Not gonna test early!


----------



## patbaz

Well done Freya x


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks patbaz!  How are you feeling?


----------



## patbaz

I'm ok Freya just slowly counting the minutes going by until OTD next week lol


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Hi ladies ... Can I join you please? Had a 3DT of an 8 cell grade 4, and a 7 cell grade 3 yesterday, and just realised I'm PUPO!  

Had my first and terrifying Gestone injection yesterday and have been sooooo tired since - is that normal?! 

Wishing everyone luck, patience and sanity for the 2WW   Xx


----------



## patbaz

Best of luck fingers and toes. I hope you get your bfp x


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Thanks PatBaz - you too!!

Sharry could you add me please? OTD IS 27th Dec ... Should be 25th but for obvious reasons we have 2 wait 2weeks & 2 days    !


----------



## FreyaRun

Welcome fingers and toes!  Hope this is it!!  We're all just, you know, waiting so calmly and patiently over here....


----------



## jjulie

I think you might be fibbing a little Freya   or at least in my case the patience left the building yesterday and the calmness turned into crazy!!


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Hi* Freya* - thanks  I have a feeling you have your tongue firmly in your cheek!! I have no idea how I'm going to manage it this time - I'm off work so have nothing to distract me ... eeek! I may have to start baking, which means I'll also get even bigger -  have decided to write all my Christmas cards tomorrow to keep my mind off things ... just another 12 days to fill then!!


----------



## IloveWesties

Welcome Fingers and toes crossed - love the name  x


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Thanks* IloveWesties* - you too!!  Hope your furbabies aren't giving you as much grief as mine is - my poor little spaniel is getting out every day, just not with me - and is MOST unhappy about it!


----------



## FreyaRun

Haha yeah, I can only speak for myself, but my patience and symptom spotting varies from minute to minute in huge vascilations!


----------



## IloveWesties

Fingers and toes - ahh what kind of spaniel do you have? Good friends of ours have two King Charles and they're gorgeous. We have one 'Westie' and he's still having his usual walks - albeit I'm taking him on shorter ones since ET and DH will take him out for longer but he's only a puppy so doesn't need much at the moment x


----------



## Beckslee

Hello everyone, hope your all having a lovely Sunday!!! I have been very quiet but i have been following. 

Feeling alot of twinges in left side this evening which i can only hope is a good thing!!! Also feeling really sicky today, damn prontogest injec and pessaries!!!   

Sending lots of pma to you all!!

Beckslee x x


----------



## jojo&lt;3

FreyaRun said:


> Omg jojo!!! You gotta line!!! ! What do you think? How are you feeling??
> 
> I'm waiting although now I kinda wanna go poas right now!
> 
> I'm waiting. Ý
> 
> Really.


Its so hard i have waited foreva to see those lines but on the other hand i already no how this crazy train changes but lituary saying my prayers for stronger lines on Wednesday. 
Am naughty testing tho coz if i never seen that faint line i wud be really upset. ...again. ...
how many days till u test again xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Twinges sound good Beckslee. You're another one of us in the club for OTD on 21st! Are you holding out or testing early? x


----------



## FreyaRun

spotting on paper just now.  Very slight but w a cramp and 12dpo, so I think too late for implantation.  Plus I've felt pretty much normal for the past two days, so I think all trigger-shot changes are now gone and it's just good ole me with nothing on board.  That said, not entirely down.  Will wait until the 18th though I suspect she'll be here before then.


----------



## FreyaRun

And then the mind-f that is the 2ww.  Maybe I just had a wave of nausea too, so maybe it is implantation so maybe maybe maybe maybe.  

Going to yoga.


----------



## Beckslee

Freya - stay positive hun!!! 2ww is a serious mind-f!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

Ilove westies - i think i may test a day early on the Sat, just because im back to work Monday and just want to prepare myself and have 2 days to recover   If needs be! DH is soo positive but i just cant let myself be as im scared to be!!! So im trying to prepare for both outcomes. What about you hun? When will you test? 

Beckslee x x


----------



## Catf2008

Staying positive for you Freya and have my fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## patbaz

Freya stop symptom spotting sweetie no good can come of it. It can only make you stress out the 18th isn't far away x


----------



## IloveWesties

Beckslee - me & DH talked about our 'plan B' if it didn't work (including holiday early in the new year) right at the start but we decided that neither of us would bring it up from the start of meds. We've stuck to it and have tried to go through life without the process taking over but when we do discuss it, it's positive. It's good for me to know that both of us will be fine no matter the outcome. 

I'm planning to test on OTD, so 21st. It's a good day for us and we have the day free so can spend a nice chilled day together no matter what the outcome.

From what I can tell, a day before shouldn't make any difference in seeing a result on a HPT so FX for you on Saturday. 6 sleeps for you! x

Freya - sorry that the symptom spoting has got to you. Keep strong my lovely - not long to go for you. Only 4 sleeps! x

What an important and exciting week coming up for all of us. Positive wishes and FX to everyone. I hope we all get our Christmas wishes answered x


----------



## Sapphire952

I'll echo Westies, positive thoughts and fx for those outcomes we are all wishing for xx


----------



## flappy_godmother

Ladies I've been watching and reading all your comments and but wanted to join in. Im so caught up in do I dont I test early that hubby has thrown a spanner in the works by calling my bluff and saying go ahead and test early if I want to. I tell you reverse psychology has worked and I'm going to hang on in there. The down side is test day is Friday, I only work part time and thurs-sat are my days and I'm dreading going to work if I don't get the news we all want. I've had a really supportive manager who has been through all this before herself but she has been given redundancy and her last day is Wednesday so I won't even have her support on Friday. 
Do you know when we had ET hubby suggested as it was a Friday why didn't we wait and test on Sunday!!!  Oh how I laughed/cried at the thought of any of us would actively chose to wait another couple of days. Got to love our menfolk


----------



## FreyaRun

Red spotting now.  Pretty sure I'm out, but I'll test in a few days anyway.  at least she's early and not late.  I feel deeply sad but in a familiar way.


----------



## patbaz

Freya try to be positive I pray it doesn't turn into af. Sending you big hugs huni xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks y'all.  Patbaz, you're right, the symptom spotting is hard for me.  This is my first cycle, so now I know more what to expect.


----------



## patbaz

Freya how are you this morning huni??


----------



## IloveWesties

Big hugs Freya x


----------



## Catf2008

Sorry to read that Freya, how are you this morning?


----------



## scaery

ttc for 15years just under gone first ivf/icsi , done 2embryo a 3dt on 5/12 I started testing sat where a faint line appeared (cz this tww is killing me) tested yesterday it was a bit darker. today it was very dark (11th day) what is the chances its a false positive. im having every pregnancy symptom there is . im suppose to wait till the 19th.  I going out of my mind??


----------



## CrazyHorse

False positives are exceedingly rare with HPTs once the trigger shot is gone from your system. If your 2nd line is getting darker with every day that passes, you are almost certainly pregnant! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Beckslee

Hiya, from what i have read it takes 10 -12 days for the hcg trigger shot to come out of your system. What date did you have it? Personally it sounds to me like a growing bfp   Fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## scaery

5/12/14 at 9am was embryo transfer . I don't rem having a hcg shot tho. wha is the name of the injection? last  gonal-f shot was 1/12/14


----------



## CrazyHorse

Common names for trigger shots are Ovitrelle and Pregnyl. If you are using your own eggs for IVF, they will have instructed you to take the trigger shot approximately 35 hours before the time the egg retrieval was scheduled for.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thinking of you Freya hope you have a positive outcome got everything crossed for you.x.x

Hi Flappy, how you doing? Maybe work will keep you busy if it doesn't go the way you want but got everything crossed for you as well. It is so difficult I'm a week away from otd n the waiting is so frustrating.x.x


----------



## scaery

yeah I had overtrell 1/12/14 at 10.15pm eggs removed 3rd .


----------



## scaery

what are the chances the overtrell is still in system then 2weeks later??


----------



## Beckslee

Thank you Ilovewesties, i have butterflys everytime i think about it    If it is a negative outcome then i am going to through myself into loosing weight and becoming healthy ready to start another round. Fx ill be putting on the weight    

Hope you ladies are all ok this morning. 

Beckslee x x


----------



## balaji2385

Hi 

This is our story...We have been trying for more than 2 years....3 IUI cycle with one miscarriage...we started our IVF  treatment on October...egg retreival on November. But due to OHSS egg transfer was cancelled on Nov. 

We got 5 embryos to be frozen.

Egg transfer happened on Dec 8 with 2 4AB graded embryos and i am on 2ww. I am taking progesterone injection daily and estradiol tablets also. 

I am having cramping and back pain that makes me worry. Also for the past 2 days i am getting clear white discharge. Also some times i am feeling sharp nipples. Is that because of medications i am taking or early pregnancy

I have my blood test on Wednesday...Pray for me


----------



## FreyaRun

Good morning everyone (I'm in the US).  Thanks for all the support ladies!!!!  I'm still slightly spotting, brown-red, a little crampy.  Turns out I do have a little hope left, thanks to you all.  I didn't poas this morning, as I guess I just don't want to face that blank yet.  I'd rather just get AF.  So, we'll see what today brings.  I suspect lots of bathroom breaks!  Thanks again everyone!

And welcome new women!

And sounds like a soon-to-be congrats Craezy!!


----------



## Clairebear11

Hi ladies, this is my first time posting as I'm in the tww & test on wed, I'm in need of some advice as I'm going out my mind with worry! We transferred one excellent 5 day blast on the 7/12, I had a few symptoms like extreme tiredness, dizzy spells & temp rise that convinced me I was pregnant, so I tested back on thur 11/12 using a clear blue digital it came back "not preg" devastated doesn't come close ,even though I knew it was very early the reality started to hit me, so I plucked up the courage & tested again on sat 13/12 & to my surprise I got a very faint positive on a first response, not quite believing the test I tested again the next day again getting a still faint but slightly darker on first Res, again this morning the line got slightly darker again I read that the first response detects very low hcg, my hospital test "Alere hcg cassette which I'm due to test this wed detects 25m hcg so knowing this I bought a cheap £1 test called freedom from asda as this stated it tests from 25m & to my horror it's came back the faintest of faintest lines almost not there !! Does anyone know what this could mean I'm panicking now


----------



## scaery

thank you all  
if im pregnant , it will be true that miracles do really happen. thank you for your support. spreading baby dust to you all xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi to the new ladies who have joined the madness!

Clairebear - what date is your official test date (OTD) that your clinic has given you? I would take any positive results yhat you're getting as a very good sign and just be patient and wait until your OTD for confirmation. What I do know is that many of the 'digital' style tests need a much higher concentration of HCG to show a positive result. Each brand is different but I know the 'First Response' (pink packet) ones are highly regarded as among the best at early accurate detection. That's the brand I've ended up buying ready for my OTD on Sunday  Hope that helps lovely. Try not to panic and relax as stress and worry isn't good for our bodies (I know, easier said than done). FX that line stays there for you x


----------



## IloveWesties

Sorry Clairebear - just realised your OTD is Wednesday so 17th. If you're still getting different results on different branded tests on Weds then perhaps you could go to your GP for a blood test? That would also give you a better idea of the HCG level x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, Clairebear, sounds like you are pregnant!  

I wouldn't worry too much about differing darkness of lines on tests of different brands. Test brands that have the same laboratory-rated sensitivity will not necessarily show the same levels of sensitivity in real-world use. Different test brands, and even different lots of tests manufactured under the same brand, will contain differing amounts of dye and give lines of different darkness. If you want to track line progression, it's best to buy a big pack of tests that are all the same brand from the same lot. Even then, remember the concentration of hCG in your urine will vary not only according to changes in your serum hCG, but also according to the concentration of your urine. Basically, a line is a line is a line. 

Freya, fingers crossed for you.  

Welcome to new ladies!


----------



## flappy_godmother

All these possible bfps, really keeps my hopes up that this crazy journey is all worthwhile. I caved today and bought a test. I haven't used it yet but now it's here its just calling to me. To those with really fine lines, the levels of HCG vary in pregnancies so the fact that the faintest of lines is there is a fabulous thing.

Fingers crossed for all of you and Freya I'm mentally sending you loads of positivity (that sounds really new agey). X


----------



## cat64

Hi ladies, Im 7dp5dt but yesterday I completely caved and tested using first response. I got a very faint line (never saw that before) which completely took me by surprise. But 24 hours later there is no mistaking the fact there is a second line. Holding my nerve for test date as I won't believe it until then! I guess my hesitation is due to fact my gp said to me when I was 20 that it may never happen to me. Any hoo, I think I might actually have a bfp! Faint lines just mean not enough hcg. Keep the faith (as Bon jovi once said) and test 48 hours later


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, cat64!!!


----------



## Clairebear11

Thank you ladies, I wished I never bought those cheap tests, they really have dampened my spirits, Iv spoke to my doctor today, who is performing a urine test himself once I hand the sample in tomorrow if the results are positive I'll get booked in for a blood test 🙏 to check my hcg levels, I'm such a worry wart...... Iv bought a clear blue digital to use in the morning which will be a day before OTD do you think the digital will pick up hcg by then that's 9dp5dt ?


----------



## patbaz

Not sure if I've posted this on this thread before but as there seems to be a lot of questions about test days here you all are x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## IloveWesties

Well done Patbaz  

The moral of the story is don't test early as you'll only just get your knickers in a twist (hope that phrase translates for those in the US!)  x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thanks for that info patbaz. I'm not at this point but it is def interesting to learn about it incase it's needed for the future. Some much info out there!

Fingers crossed for all the ladies with faint lines I hope they continue to get darker. Just to let you know asdas freedom ones you're right is a 25miu hcg sensitivity but asda own are only 15miu. I used these last time and they were very accurate when informing me of my chemical pregnancy which was confirmed by the doctors beta hcg test. 

I'm a firm believer personally that most expensive doesn't mean best and even though some cheap ones will be rubbish some are spot on. 

Good luck everyone loads and loads of baby dust being sprinkled.x.x


----------



## angie5507

Hello ladies,
Today I am officially in my 2ww. Had my transfer earlier today 2 good looking embryos. Waiting is harder than I thought and I've only been waiting a few hours lol.
How are you all filling in the time? Are any of you back at work? 
Is anyone still sore from the collection? I am!!!
Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## flappy_godmother

Ladies I just POAS- the worst/best thing is that the control line didn't come up so its void. I Can't believe this but must take hope that I will test again in a few days :-/


----------



## flappy_godmother

Just realised I POAS the wrong side so of course it didn't work! I think the craziness has got to me!!!


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Wow this thread  has came on loads. 
Sounds like there could be some  bfp coming  up in a few days.
a line is a line on a test and  means  i are  pregnant  some cheaper  tests  r just plain  and  simply  .

2 more  sleeps for my otd


----------



## Catf2008

angie5507 Welcome to the 2ww

I'm back at work tomorrow after having a 3 day transfer on Friday, when is test day for you?


----------



## CrazyHorse

OK, flappy_godmother, you made me laugh!    Maybe it's pregnancy brain!    Because I sure find that my own absentmindedness has reached new heights.


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello all, new and not-new .

Am on phone and at work...sorry no personals.  My spotting has stopped except when I check my cervix (tmi!).  Called clinic who said check tomorrow or we'd or Thursday but could be pre-AF.  Kinda what Ialready knew.  So will probably check tomorrow, eek!!  

I love the knickers in a twist...and I Love going to the loo to check my knickers .


----------



## angie5507

Catf2008 my test date 28.12.2014


----------



## FreyaRun

Okay, now at home for a longer catch up with everyone's posts!  Hope everyone's either great or not entirely crazy 

Flappy, you're hysterical!  Can you still use it or is it ruined?  That's the best thing I've read all day .  When's your oTD?  

Jojo...how are you feeling?  You going to wait?  Fx for you!!!!!

Claire and cat....congrats!!!! 

AFM, still not much spotting.  I'm planning to test tomorrow.  It's 14dpo, AF is due.  I'm expecting a bfn truly but I'm secretly so hopeful for a positive.   I know lots of people have had BFPs aftr spotting...but I've only ever had AF after spotting, so I'm feeling sad and hopeful and really really dreading the disappointment.  I did pretty well faking normal through work today, and I'm so glad I have tomorrow off.  Fingers crossed!  I'm sure I'll post in the morning.  Xoxo


----------



## Clairebear11

Good morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well 😃 thanks everyone for your encouragement yesterday I wasn't convinced  due to those nasty cheap tests & yes they are **** jojo lol I done a clear blue digital this morning & made sure my urine was not diluted & low & behold I got pregnant 1-2 weeks, does anyone know if this is a good reading at 9dp6dt ? In regards to hcg levels ?  In heignsight I would never have tested so early the stress & upset it's caused has been terrible Iv been like a crazy person these past few days   Also my symptoms seem to have tapered off is this normal ?


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning ladies

FX for you Freya   x

Congratulations Clairebear x       

Hope everyone's doing OK. This is a hard old process.

AFM - the countdown continues - FIVE SLEEPS x


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi ladies,
Congrats to all the BFPs...

I've been following this thread, but can now officially join as had two 6BB blasts transferred yesterday. 

My clinics OTD is the 29th....trying to remain calm and no go mad.....as a veteran, you can't go too crazy.

Pany


----------



## Sapphire952

Congratulation Clairebear  . Fantastic news.

Welcome Pany - wishing you lots of luck.

Atm - had a nightmare journey home last night, missed trains, trains not stopping.. Didn't get back till after midnight! Feel rough today. I was a bit mad last night and did a OPK test when I got home, not surprisingly negative as only 5dp5dt but heard it doubled as a HPT.  I am hoping that's my mad spell out the way!


----------



## IloveWesties

Welcome Pany x

Sapphire - big hugs EC and ET buddy - sorry to hear about your nightmare journey. Not what you need at all! I hadn't heard about the OPK/HPT thing but just googled it and apparently you'd need a much higher concentration of HCG in your system to show a positive as its detecting LH, not HCG. I don't really understand it but that's what I'd read - basically a HPT will detect a pregnancy far earlier than an OPK. I'm feeling a bit weak today too and was so tempted to test this morming but promised my DH that we'd do it together at the weekend and I feel like I owe it to him as he's got just as much invested in this as I have. Just have to throw myself in to work and hope the day goes quickly. Talking of which, I must dash! Hope you have a better day lovely x


----------



## Sapphire952

Have a good day Westies - be strong hun! The temptation is so great, I'm at the stage I think I'd rather know if it's a BFN but testing in the next few days is not going to give me any conclusive results! Right.. Must be less mad today.  Sitting on train with a hot chocolate which is making me feel better! Xx


----------



## angie5507

I'm so happy I found you guys your all so very supportive of each other. In my little world it's difficult for my friends and family to understand what is going on as they only have to have a guy sneeze on them and they are pregnant lol.
I'm learning so much from you all. I hope you all get your bfp! !!
Ok enough of me being soppy lol I'm currently suffering with stomach flu what awful timing I've been up for hours throwing up. I can't help but think this isn't good and maybe my chances of bfp have decreased oh well ..nature's way :/


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies just going home from work as having bad pains hope i dont bleed again just got to hope hope hope welldone to all the ladies with bfps we needed some good news on here


----------



## CrazyHorse

Pany, I'm so happy to see you here -- I know you've really been through the wars, I hope this is your time.  

Freya, been there, done that, do not want the T-shirt. Fingers crossed for you -- I'm certainly familiar with the agony of thinking it looks like AF is coming, but hoping that maybe I'm pregnant because it's not here yet. Hoping for a good result!

Clairebear, I think these digital tests showing number of weeks pregnant are really misleading because they give a false air of certainty about how/whether your pregnancy is progressing -- the number of weeks shown reflects how much hCG you have in your urine, obviously, but different healthy pregnancies produce wildly varying amounts of hCG, and how much of that hCG is in your urine can vary a lot depending on how concentrated your urine happens to be when you test. It's very early days, so "1-2 weeks" is the most you're going to see on one of those ClearBlues right now in any event. Do not worry, you have a positive! 

Hi to all the other ladies! 

ETA: Trina, hope you feel better.


----------



## flappy_godmother

Well my OTD is the 19th but after my mess up with HPT I did another one, whoops.  I know I shouldn't have and deep down I kept thinking if it's negative is only because I'm early and a lot plan happen between now and Friday.

It came back as a faint BFP! I'm hopping that because I did it in the evening and 4 days early it will only get darker. Hubby didn't really want me to do it as he doesn't want me too excited worried but now he's bouncing around and I'm trying to remain level headed because we all know anything can happen. 

Fx for all of you ladies.


----------



## CrazyHorse

Oh, flappy_godmother, CONGRATS! See, it *was* pregnancy brain.   

A faint BFP is a BFP!  Sending all good wishes that that second line keeps getting darker over the next few days.   Something I found with my OCD daily POAS is that the line doesn't darken much with 24 hours between tests (at least did not for me), but did darken noticeably across tests taken 48 hours apart. So if you test again tomorrow, don't freak if that second line isn't way darker than today's.  Best of luck for good levels at OTD!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congratulations flappy godmother that's amazing news and hope it gets darker over the next few days. Can't blame you or your hubby for getting excited. Fingers crossed.x.x


----------



## flappy_godmother

Thank you ladies. 
Angie this group has been amazing, even though I've only started to post I've been reading and it's so good to be in like minded company.  I know what you mean about people getting pregnant by just sitting on the pregnant chair at work (I know I've been very lucky with my treatment.) we found out that my brothers wife, brother inaws wife and her sister areall expecting next year in the space of a month. Needless to say the whole family has been getting so excited. But you know all three,despite falling naturally have had separate issues early which meant there was a chance that the little beans might not stay. (Seems all ok now though)Suddenly made me grateful for all the nurses we have on hand to call and ask advise as well as you lovely ladies. 

Love to you all ladies x


----------



## IloveWesties

You ladies testing early aren't helping my resolve not to! Patbaz - I feel like I need a kick up the  from you! x

Congratulations Flappy, I hope that line keeps getting darker for you (even if you are naughty for testing early  )   x


----------



## Beckslee

Hi i am 8dp3dt today and i just feel so low and teary. I gave pretty much made myself believe that it hasnt worked and pushing my dh away as he is so positive!!! I know that i should just get a grip and its  not over yet but i just cant help it!!! The worst thing is is that i am having dizzy spells, hot flushes in the night and feeling a little sicky but this is prob just the prontagest injecs and cyclogest doing it to me!!!


----------



## patbaz

Westies consider your **** well and truly kicked huni. Just imagine how you would feel if you got a bfn? Stay strong sweetie as difficult as it is. I just keep saying to myself I will not test I will not test and I jump out of bed in the morning and pee before I get time to think about testing!!


----------



## IloveWesties

Actually, you're quite right. What are the chances of forgetting to test on the morning of OTD because you woke up bursting to go! Knowing me, that would happen! Ha ha. Thank you for the pep talk, just what I needed. I know I couldn't handle a false BFN. If it happens on OTD then we'll deal with it but at least it's more certain by then. 

I really admire you, and the other ladies on here for following your dreams and going through this more than once. I really have everything crossed that it's your time Patbaz, you deserve it    

Positive thoughts and wishes all-round x


----------



## pookiepoo

Anyone else feeling numb? I'm scared its a bad sign. Previous 2ww iv been so positive, excited. Now, I just feel like meh...


----------



## patbaz

Pany I think that's normal for those us us who have been through it a few times but best to try and do happy things to stay positive huni x


----------



## sarahr2bc

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to say a huge thanks to everyone who has posted so honestly on this board, it's really helped me out throughout my whole first ICSI cycle. Unfortunately I'm out, I got a BFP last Thursday with a HCG of 200 (10dp5dt) but was told yesterday 14dp5dt that my HCG was only 256, so it looks like I'm about to miscarry or it's an ectopic. Devastated with such a brief glimpse of hope but this board has made it easier so thanks.


----------



## patbaz

Sarah I'm so sorry petal


----------



## CrazyHorse

So very sorry, Sarah.    Big     to you.


----------



## ssltw

So sorry Sarah, what sad news  

Westies - no testing early! On a previous cycle I tested early and then had the agonising wait until OTD to see if the negative was really negative or not. It's not worth it!

Flappy - Congratulations on your BFP! Very naughty for testing early, but sounds promising.

AFM I'm 5dp5dt now, only 5 sleeps to go. Still no obvious symptoms and I'm starting to lose my positivity. I did have a spark of hope yesterday when I went to the loo and there was a bit of pink on the tissue, I was hoping it was implantation spotting! But I think it's more likely to be the crinone gel. This wait is so hard!!


----------



## CrazyHorse

You know, it's not "naughty" to test early -- it depends on what your need for information is, and how you personally handle the uncertainty that comes with an early BFN. Some of us really aren't devastated by the early BFNs -- for me they're a bit disappointing, but until the blood test comes back they're mainly just data points. For those of us who were ttc naturally for years and never had a whiff of a BFP, even the faintest chemical pregnancy can be really important info when trying to decide whether to attempt further OE cycles. For me personally, that was the reason I tested out my trigger shot and tested all the way through OTD. If there was even a hint of a CP, I was damned if I was going to miss it. You have to know yourself, what you can cope with, and what information is important to you. Most women seem to find the early BFNs more stressful than useful, but only you can know whether you fall into that category.

OK, getting off my soap box now.


----------



## trina123

Ok being getting back ache and cramps for days and keep thinking af is coming so just did a test said pregnant my otd is in 2 days and i got it off ebay what are your thoughts ladies


----------



## pookiepoo

Trina, did u test?


----------



## trina123

Yes


----------



## pookiepoo

Oh sorry misread your previous message.
Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sapphire952

Trina, sounds very positive...


----------



## Catf2008

Sounding positive trina


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Oh good lord - one day off and I can't even find my old posts!! Apologies to the MANY many lovely ladies who I'll be missing out here but I will try to be more diligent and check in every day from now on to keep up with everyone's news !

*Trina* - a false positive is ridiculously rare, I'd say get yourself to the chemist and invest in a digital one so you can believe it -  

*Freya* how are you doing ? 

*Sarah* I'm so very very sorry, it's so cruel to get your BFP and then have it taken away. I've been there myself a few times and even I don't really know what to say to you other than it's awful, please be kind to yourself and never give up hope 

*ssltw* good luck, I know it's sooooo hard but so many women on here have no symptoms at all and get their BFPs so try not to read too much into the symptoms / lack of them - until that blood test comes back / we get a BFP on a home test we just don't know for sure!

*I love Westies* - she's a little golden cocker spaniel and she's brilliant but also very demanding! I don't think I could ever have a dog that wasn't a spaniel now, they have the loveliest natures! Stay strong my love - try not to even buy the pregnancy tests then you can't possibly test early!

*Patbaz *- you're right, of course some women manage to get a BFP early but does anyone who gets a BFN on an early wee test then decide not to bother with the blood test? No, of course they don't! SO I think you're right - just head straight for the loo and then it's too late! I actually did that last time by mistake, had decided I was definitely going to test the day before and was having breakfast before I realised I missed my opportunity!  My friend had written herself off because on the morning of her blood test her wee test was negative. Later that day she got the BFP call from the clinic and that little BFP is now a 4 year old boy!

Hoping everyone is managing to cling to their sanity ... 9 days to go for me and I've already lost it!


----------



## fellybabe

Trina- congrats

Having that urge to test.....but am so afraid


----------



## FreyaRun

Good morning everyone, this board does move fast!  Welcome and best of luck to everyone new!  And xoxo to everyone I've already 'met.'  This board is amazingly supportive and at this point truly invaluable to me.

I'm out, BFN.  I wanna say, it's fine, I expected it, I'm looking forward to the next step, this will work eventually, staying positive, calling clinic to get the next plan which I'm sure will work, I'm meditating and opening myself to a new sweet soul.  But I wouldn't mean any of it.  i almost didn't even test this morning so I could hold on to the possibility for one more day.  My new resolve: embrace the beautiful possibility inherent in the 2ww.  I've been seeing it as a thing to get through, but now I can't wait to be here again with new hope.  

Xoxo


----------



## trina123

Fellybabe when is your otd ?


----------



## fellybabe

Trina- OTD is 22/12......, but thinking of testing on the 20th since am working on the 21st and 22nd.

If positive, no work  otherwise .....


----------



## pookiepoo

Sorry Freya. Glad you have plans for 2015.


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks pany!  Fx for you!!!


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Oh Freya I'm so sorry - have you had the blood test? If you haven't try not to give up just yet. I know it sucks, there are no words and you feel so low, but you will feel better, you will get through this and if you want to go through this whole hideous process again we'll be here for you


----------



## IloveWesties

Really sorry to hear your news Freya - big hugs  x

Trina - sorry to hear you're not feeling great but FX it's for all the right reasons and that line gets darker and darker  x

Fingersandtoes - thanks lovely, I'm being strong as determined to last out until the weekend so my DH can be involved  Golden Cocker Spaniels are so pretty. Aren't all dogs time consuming? But so worth it though. We've had our puppy less than a year but I can't imagine life without him, even if he is a little scamp at times! It's really hard not to laugh when he's a pickle. I'm much softer than my DH, which is really interesting as we both thought we'd be the other way round. Hopefully a good test for parenthood soon  I hope the next nine days go quickly for you lovely x

ssltw - you're not alone, I'm with you, let's be strong together! FIVE MORE SLEEPS     x


----------



## fellybabe

Am so sorry Freya....very best in the new year 2015


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, Freya.     Even when you kind of know it's coming, that final definitive BFN is painful in a particular way. It's good to have a plan, but give yourself permission to just feel crappy and wallow for awhile. It's OK, you're not required to be zen about it! Come here and rant if you need to.

trina, big congrats!!!! Sounds like a BFP to me!


----------



## Beckslee

Hello Ladies,

Congratulations to all you guys with a bfp  

So sorry to you guys that have not had good news, this is probably one of the hardest things many women will have to go through and it never gets any easier when it fails! 

Im having a really down, negative day today, i dont know why but i honestly feel like this cycle has failed and i dont even know why!! I have no pma left in me!!! Anyone else have days like this? Ive cryed all day.  

Beckslee x x


----------



## FreyaRun

Beckslee, hooboy, I've had super negative and then super positive days, hours.  I swear sometimes my mood changes in 20 minute increments!  Sorry you're feeling low .  Xoxo

I just called the clinic.  They said, 'oh you haven't started your pd yet?  Take another test in a few days and call us back.'  I get that that is possible but I really don't want to have any more expectations especially since I already cried it out this morning.  Argh 2ww!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Ah, I missed that your clinic don't do blood tests, Freya. You could pay for one privately if the suspense is killing you...? When you were pregnant before, what was the earliest you got a BFP?


----------



## patbaz

Freya I'm so sorry about your bfn but like crazyhorse said could you get a blood test?

Trina congratulations on your bfp

Beckslee that's completely normal huni. Between all the drug and all the stress it's only normal x


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks CRazyhorse/patbaz.  I've always gotten 1st day of missed pd positives.  I think they would do a blood test if I asked, and probably if I get through Thursday without a poas +.  I'm so confused.  I feel like I know it's negative and just want to settle on that but also don't want to think negatively and mess up my potentials...I know I can't talk myself into or out of being preggers but I still am superstitious sort of.  

I'm just watching stupid things on tv to distract at this point.


----------



## FreyaRun

Dramas over.  AFs here.  I'm exhausted.  Thanks for the support ladies and best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Beckslee

Freya -   To you as i can imagine you are desperate to know either way!!! 

Thanks guys im desperatly trying to get some pma back. Not feeling anything at all now just normal with slight af paibs here and there. My clinic have said today that i wouldnt be having any symptoms at all yet if i were pregnant and that anything different would be from the prontogest and cyclogest. Any of you guys just feel "normal" apart from emotionally drained  

Beckslee x x


----------



## Beckslee

So sorry to hear that Freya   Best of luck to you for the future x x x


----------



## Catf2008

So sorry to hear that Freya 

Do any of you ladies know a good way to get rid of headaches, I'm 7dpo today and 4dp3dt and I've had one all day, I would usually expect this headache 2 days prior to AF but I'm really hoping it's not a sign AF will turn up early


----------



## patbaz

Cat I was told that paracetamol was ok to take x


----------



## Beckslee

Cat- Have you been drinking plenty of water? Took paracetamol? X x


----------



## jojo&lt;3

So sorry freya   xxxxxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

catf, did you have headaches from the progesterone last cycle?

I was having a lot of low-level constant headache around the time of my BFP, including a couple of days before, which is very unusual for me -- usually I either have a headache that quickly builds to a migraine (happens consistently around the arrival of AF, and at random times the rest of my cycle), or nothing. This constant background headache waxed and waned, but carried on until several days after my initial BFP, and then went away -- body adjusting to hormones, presumably. Anyway, I wouldn't assume the headache means an impending early AF. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sapphire952

Freya xxxxx


----------



## trina123

Really sorry freya beckslee i had major melt downs last week this 2 weeks is the hardest ever


----------



## angie5507

sorry Freya   xxx


----------



## Catf2008

Beckslee - I'm drinking on average 2 litres a day but if I'm honest don't think I did yesterday as I didn't feel to well

Crazyhorse - the headache I had last time was 2 days prior to AF starting, so headache started on 9dpo. I'm used to getting a headache at random times but also when AF is due, just feel could be to early for it to be linked to AF I'm hoping.


----------



## Beckslee

Cat - i hope you feel better soon hun. I really struggle to drink enough throughou the day, im very naughty  

Having twinges again tonight in my left side and my injection sight at the top of my leg from this morning is very painful, making my leg seize up   Ouch!!!


----------



## Beckslee

Morning Ladies, this 2ww is proper getting to me!!! I cant stop crying!!! I have basically drilled it into myself that it hasnt worked this time round, why Me and DH have had a massive row before he went yo work this morning! Why am i doing this? I promised myself i wouldnt be like this this time round!! I know i shouldnt but i keep thinking what if it never works, what if ill never be a Mom?? How many more cycles can we afford at £6,500 a time? Im sorry to rant guys, i just feel sooo low!!! 

Beckslee x x


----------



## trina123

Becks its ok its normal i had peruod pains back ache no sore boobs i see dont think i am cos the is faint why dont you stay at home today and relax or if feeling so bad do a test hun xxx


----------



## Sapphire952

Becks - thinking of you hun, it's hard to put a brave face on things. Hugs xx

AFm - I caved this morning (v weak I know only 7dp5dt) and tested using a Tesco test I picked up on the way home.  The faintest of faint lines has appeared- not daring to believe it what with chemical pregnancy risk etc.  I'm going to wait a couple of days and test again.


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Morning  

Hope ur ok becks  

Sapphire fingers  crossed for u in the next  few  days  

Hope all you other beautiful  ladies  r doing good. .

Great day  for me my OTD and i got 
  
So going do my clinic call and doc call this morning. 
Dont get a blood test but do u think i could ask for one at my surgery? 
I no its v early days  but i have never got this far  b4 so to my positivity  is thru the roof, and rooting  for everyone on here.


----------



## patbaz

Jojo a huge congrats huni 😃 on my pat tx my gp was happy to do the beta bloods for me. If you don't ask you don't get!!

Beckslee is normal to feel low huni. We are working much harder than other people to have a family and our emotions are heightened so dang and rave all you want !

Sapphire naughty girl but a line is a line congrats huni x


----------



## angie5507

Hi Becks,

I'm sorry your having a hard time but can I say no matter what has happened in the past doesn't make this cycle the same. Think of it this way what if it is working will your little pea need you to be sad or need you to take care of yourself . We never know what's going to happen but we keep fighting for what we want. You are a fighter! Please try to think as positively as possible because the truth is you just never know!


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats jojo and saphire.
I don't think gps do beta test. You can probably go to a private lab.

Becks, try to relax and take care.

AFM, already started symptom spotting....I had light AF type cramps 2-3 days post transfer last time that turned BFp. Don't have any this time..... 

Pat, how are you?


----------



## patbaz

Thanks for asking Pany in hanging in there. I really can't be bothered with work today but I know if I pull a sickie the day would be far too long


----------



## Sapphire952

Patbaz - I agree the days are so long atm, I think its a combination of Christmas and all the waiting.  I've thought about pulling a sickie a few times but know I'd drive myself up the wall.

joJo - fantastic news hun, bet you are over the moon.


----------



## Beckslee

Thanks for your support everyone, i know i really should not be giving up yet, i just feel theres no hope. Have to go into work today   so i cant even crawl back into bed and hide. I just feel "normal" no signs that i could possibly be pregnant, can this happen? 

Jojo - big congratulations hun!!! I bet your over the moon!!! Take care of yourself!!

Saphire - congratulations hunny!!! Im sure you will be fine!!! Take care!!

Beckslee x x


----------



## flappy_godmother

Jojo fab news. So pleased. We don't get a blood test either but a viability scan 16 days later. You can always ask your doctor for a blood test if you want to feel more confident with the bfp
Sapphire fingers crossed that line gets darker and darker for you. Well done, I now it's difficult to get too excited but hang on to the fact that line is there.


Necks out bodies are going through the craziest of things and even if these were normal circumstances for tic we would be emotional. Remember we have lots of hormones and drugs as well as pinning all our hopes on the outcome being positive. Husbands don't really get it, I mean they go through the wanting a baby but don't have to be to ones going through all the prodding and poking. And I echo Angie try not to look at the negative you aren't there yet and you body needs you to get into the best place for little pip to grow. 
Lots of luck and sticking dust xx


----------



## Catf2008

Fantastic news jojo 

Sapphire fingers crossed the line gets darker x


----------



## trina123

Great news jojo sapphire sounds good getting good news this week


----------



## IloveWesties

JoJo - Huge congratulations. That has to be the best early Christmas present for you and your DH. I read your signature - what an amazing friend you have. You must be on   Here's a little dance for you  x

     

Sapphire - my EC and ET buddy - you caved! Ha ha Congratulations on getting a positive, even if it's faint at this stage, which its bound to be at 7dp5dt. When are you going to test again? Hearing you, and others, getting early positives really makes me want to test but the fear of getting a negative is spurring me on to wait until OTD. The chemical pregnancy I had happened a year ago so I think thats why I'm being super cautious! My DH can't believe it as he knows how impatient I am usually - I HATE surprises! Have my FX that the line keeps getting darker for you   x

Patbaz - I can so relate to the days dragging but they are ticking by. Four sleeps! Sending you positive thoughts   x

Morning to everyone else. Hope your all well. Lots of strength and positive thinking all round x


----------



## ssltw

Wow what excitement this morning!

Jojo - massive congratulations    

Sapphire - Wow I'm so pleased for you! I hope the line continues to get darker, so exciting!! 

Patbaz - Oh yes I know what you mean about the days dragging, I think this might be the longest week of my life!

Westies - 4 sleeps!!!!


----------



## IloveWesties

Yes ssltw  How are you doing? When are you planning to test? x


----------



## patbaz

Hey westies and ssltw today I am 9dp5dt and am sitting in the classroom supervising a test and bored out of my tree. These two weeks in school are always really long but waiting for just makes it feel sooooooo much longer. As my pupils would say it's doing my head in!!!


----------



## ssltw

Westies - Testing on Sunday! We've not planned anything for the day and can just have a quiet day to ourselves whatever the outcome. We're going to my DW's work Christmas party on Saturday night, but she's promised that she won't be hungover on OTD - we'll see   What about you?

Patbaz - Supervising a test sounds so boring, hope it's over soon! I work at home so I'm by myself (with internet access to the forum!) all day, usually I love it but I could do with a few distractions this week...!


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Beckslee* we're all right there with you hon  I have a day when I can't stop smiling to myself that I'm going to be able to buy maternity wear soon, and then other days I feel so tearful and sad and feel like I'm kididng myself and that I'm never going to be a mummy. It's such a hideous rollercoaster and I'm snapping at DH for no reason too. It's the hormones, and the pressure and you have to be kind to yourself and realise you're going through an awful lot here. Please don't beat yourself up and when you're feeling down give yourself 20 minutes and not a second more and then you have to do whatever you can to get your PMA back.  So many women have NO symptoms at all. My friend got to 4 months preggers naturally before she found out, she just thought she was getting fat! Hang on in there 

*Jojo *   AMAZING NEWS! I'm so happy for you, every success on here gives the rest of us hope so thank you and well done!!

*Sapphire * You got a line!!!   Well done and fingers crossed that line keeps getting darker and darker!  Keep us posted!

*Ilovewesties* I feel the same - had so many chemicals and early M/Cs that I don't think I want false hope. It's entirely up to you but just don't lose hope if you don't get a line ... too many people think it's all over and get themselves in a right pickle, only to find out that they are preggers!! BE STRONG 

*Patbaz *how long to go? I thought 9 days post 5DT was OTD? It is at my clinic ... ?!??! Really hoping to see a BFP on here for you very soon!

* ssltw* surely by now someone would have invented hypnotherapy that makes us forget we're waiting?! I am a way behind you but feeling like a cat on a hot tin roof ... literally can't imagine how we're going to get through this! If you find any magic solutions do share ... 8 days to go for my POAS and 10 days for the blood test. Am tempted to ask if I can go in on Boxing Day as OTD was supposed to be Christmas Day but the clinic is shut ...?


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, jojo!!!   It's official!

Sapphire, let us know how that 2nd line of yours gets on! The trigger shot should most likely be out of your system by now, so it sounds like you are pregnant!


----------



## patbaz

Fingers and toes my clinic don't let you POAS until 18 days past ec so that's Sunday for me and I will wait as I know that if I were to test now and it was a bfn it would be a real bfn so this way I get to be PUPO a little longer


----------



## pookiepoo

Fingers and toes, so you POAS 9dp5t? And blood test on day 11?

I was planning to do bloods on day 9....and skip Poas...but I maybe change my mind. My own clinic says poas 14 days post day 5, but I dont want to wait that long....


----------



## trina123

Getting cramps again my clinc is 9 days after ec roll on thursday


----------



## IloveWesties

Trina - think you mean ET? OTD at my clinic is EC + 16 days x


----------



## ssltw

It sounds like the clinics vary. My OTD is 5 day transfer + 10 days. We just POAS, no bloods for us as far as I'm aware. They've given us 2 tests, one for OTS and one for 7 days later.


----------



## IloveWesties

Oops - pressed 'post' too early!

Patbaz - your 'doing my head in' comment made me laugh. Sorry to hear you're bored at work as that must make the time drag even more. Hope the rest of the week flies by for us  x

ssltw - snap! We don't have anything planned on Sunday so it'll be nice to have the day together, no matter what the outcome. I hope your DW doesn't feel too delicate that morning and isn't home too late. If you're anything like me, we'll probably be up bright and early to catch the first wee of the day! Ha ha Good that your clinic give you the HPTs, we have to buy ours. It's so confusing that each clinic is different x

Fingersandtoes - thanks for your supportive message  I'm being strong. Definitely worth asking your clinic the question if it'll make you feel better re: blood test. We just have to do a HPT at our clinic and then book in for either a follow-up appointment or a scan at 6 weeks. I really hope I'm making a call to book in for a scan on Monday! x


----------



## ssltw

Westies - I'll be at the Christmas party too so will make sure she doesn't drink too much! She works for the family business so it's basically all our family plus their employees at a dinner and dance, so it will be quite nice. It'll be my first time going to the party sober though! Luckily my sister in law is still breast feeding so she also won't drink. We will be up bright and early for the first wee  
We've also bought HPTs (first response early response) just in case the one the clinic gave us doesn't give a clear result. You can never have too many! We also have a follow up or scan at 6 weeks afterwards, so that part is the same at least.


----------



## Sapphire952

Westies/Ssltw/Patbaz - glad you are holding out for a more definitive result.  Not too long now... I am a control freak and just decided that testing would be better than the uncertainty, I could justify a BFN as really too early to test and decided that I'd rather know that I had had a early chemical so at least I could say I had been pregnant if only for a few days.  I don't think its trigger as I only had 5000iu, that was 14 days ago and I've heard it exits your system approx 1000 per day.  Bought a first response test on way to work and tested in toilets, showing a slightly stronger line than the Tesco line so it hasn't disappeared yet... I'm yet to tell my DH, going to test tomorrow evening and make sure it is still there before I tell him.


----------



## angie5507

It's so exciting to hear about the BFP 's it's so exciting well done guys!!!  
I keep getting twinges feels like in my ovaries hope something positive is happening   I've realised by the time I'm ready to do my test you guys would have all done yours which will be good news i    ...I wonder if anyone else will join the group?


----------



## Beckslee

Thankyou fingers and toes. I am feeling a bit better today, the girls at woek have cheered me up! I keep stopping and thinking what makes me think it hasnt worked? When i couldnt possibly know!! My clinic have told me that this is far to early to get symptoms Anyway so why am i punishing myself so much? 

I love westies, patbaz - hope the weekend hurries up for us!!

Beckslee x x


----------



## Catf2008

Angie I'm only a few days ahead of you as my otd is 26th


----------



## trina123

Is anyone testing on the 18th loads testing 21st


----------



## IloveWesties

Help! I'm 7dp5dt and had brown discharge/blood on my panty liner and when I wiped when I just popped to the loo. Have developed a headache (maybe from the stress but think it was there before I went to the loo). I'm panicking / having a meltdown / can't stop crying. DH is at work and I can't call him. My Dad had just popped round and doesn't know what to say or do to help me. Feeling devastated


----------



## CrazyHorse

I'm sorry, Westies, this whole process is such crap, isn't it. 

You're not out yet, but I understand completely about getting brown spotting and feeling sure your period is coming. Sending good wishes and hugs your way.     Try to distract yourself if you can, and don't feel obligated to be calm and positive. The next few days will be tough, just hang in there.


----------



## Teeinparis

Westies - brown is ok and is prob just slow implant bleed or irritation from the pessaries.  Try them up the ****.  

You are only two days from a blood test so wait and organise one for Friday.


----------



## patbaz

Westies brown is old blood so as long as it stays that way you're not out. I to think of you sitting crying. I am sending you big hugs x


----------



## Beckslee

I love westies - FX its the remains of an implantation bleed hun. Praying you dont get anymore    Look after yourself x x


----------



## pookiepoo

Westies, brown blood is old blood. 

Did your clinic check your progestrone level?


----------



## IloveWesties

I had a tiny tiny spot of pink blood in CM at 11pm on day 2dp5dt so I figured that may be an implantation bleed, although wasn't trying to read too much from it. I do remember reading implantation can be pink or brown.

Anyway, I now have a headache and severe lower abdo cramps so pretty convinced it's AF coming.

I have shorter than average cycles anyway (25-26 days) so it would probably make sense that it would come before OTD if the cycle hasn't worked. Just feel robbed of the opportunity to be PUPO for the whole time and share that special moment with my DH on OTD.

Pany - I think progesterone was checked within all the bloods I had done at the start but no idea what the level was. Why, what are you thinking? Any advice or thoughts very welcome!

I'm massively practical and a realist so prefer people to be honest. Thanks everyone and sorry to inject some bad news on this thread. I thought we were going so well! x


----------



## Sapphire952

Westies (EC and ET buddy), my heart goes out to you.  Hate to think of you crying alone. I want to come and give you a hug.  This process is rough and unfair on us all.  Xxxxxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Westies, progestrone support should stop you from any sort of break thru bleeding. Are u on pessaries only or also taking injections? 
If only pessaries, you might want to check with clinic if you can take an extra dose.


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Awe thanks guys for all the congratulations and the bfp dances lol.
Got a scan on the 6th of jan so hopefully we have one nice heartbeat or 2 .

westie hang in there hun   .

I will do more personals later as I jumped on here at work,


----------



## ssltw

Westies - hope you're ok   This might not be the end, keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## angie5507

Westies- Brown is good!! When I start my period I never have brown discharge do you?  Try not to over think stay positive it's not over until it's over!


----------



## angie5507

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.msg5973026#msg5973026

Hope you guys can click onto this it's a 2ww symptoms that led to bfp using my mobile


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congrats to all you lovely ladies getting stronger BFP's. I really hope they stay that way/get stronger. 

Westies I'm really hoping it's implantation for you love. Try not to get down and out it's so easy to think the worst but it could be a positive thing. Really thinking of you.

My otd is is 22nd (only 7dpo as of today) and really desperate to start testing but trying to hold off. Had sharp stabbing pain in my right lower abdomen today trying not to read in to that either (positive or negative wise). PUPO.x.x


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*I love Westies* - that could be GREAT news my love, don't be down. You're 12 days after EC not 14 so no point in POAS and brown discharge and cramps can be a sign of implantation - as are headaches and peeing a lot! Please keep drinking lots of water, keep the PMA going and hang on in there ... this could be brilliant!  And I'm not blowing smoke up you  , that helps no-one, I genuinely mean it could be brilliant!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Moonaomimoo, if you're only 7dpo on a fresh cycle, you'd probably catch the trigger shot if you tested now anyway, so the test wouldn't really tell you anything except whether the trigger shot was still in your system. Maybe that will help you stay away from the HPTs if that's what you feel is best for you.


----------



## FreyaRun

Westies, so sorry for the spotting love.  I just went thought the same.  It's so hard to maintain realism with possibility with reality with the alternative reality...you could have implantation or just regular spotting!  I hope hope hope hope for you its BFP time!  Xoxoxo, love to you!

Jojo and sapphire!  Whoop whoop!!!!  So so excited for you!!  Congrats, and love!

Everyone else, hello!


----------



## fellybabe

Websites, just hang in there.   

I had a bad abdomen pain  yesterday too-7dp5dt that won't stop until about 5hours later .. I Definitely know it can't be Implantation (speaking from personal experience).  I knew it was over and went to sleep, thinking AF will come by the time am awake but I was wrong....No AF....

Anyway, am still hanging in there...it is not over  yet until it is finally over...

Congrats to Jojo, so happy for you 
Congrats to all ladies having a stronger BFPs too.......


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies how are you westies afm got a bfp think the line is darker still getting cramps now the next worry begins thanks ladies for being there xxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Congrats Trina the best xmas present ever x


----------



## Sapphire952

Congrats Trina -  , pleased to hear the line is strong,   hope your tummy settles down soon.


----------



## cat64

Congrats trina!! Its my OtD today. My husband works offshore but is home today. He wants to be there for the test because he missed the transfer. This wait now is killing me. Hurry up husband!!!


----------



## Beckslee

Morning ladies, hope your all ok?

Trina -Congratulations hun    I can only imagine how amazing your feeling!!!

Cat - good luck for today hun   

Westies - how are you today hun? 

Have a great day guys. I have decided todays going to be a positive happy one for me!! May only be doing housework and food shop but im going to be happy doing it   

Beckslee x x


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats trina
Fingers crossed cat!

I'm having a postive day too, beckslee


----------



## patbaz

Cat good luck huni. I hope you get your xmas wish xx

Beckslee loving the positivity 

Pany how are you doing??

Sapphire how's tricks?


----------



## IloveWesties

Trina - huge congratulations on your BFP. I'm so pleased for you, especially after you had the scare with your pains and bleeding. That's fantastic news. Wishing you all the best for a healthy and easy pregnancy x

Cat - good luck honey  x

Thank you SO much for all of your thoughtful messages - fellybabe, Freya, fingersandtoes, Moon, Angie, ssltw, JoJo, Sapphire, Crazyhorse, Tee, Beckslee, Patbaz and Pany. 

It really means a lot to know there are people out there thinking of me who understand the process and how I'm feeling. I'm so glad I came on here as it can feel like a very lovely process otherwise. We only told close family and a few very close friends but they don't understand so I realise that it's difficult for them to know what to say.

AFM - I'm pretty sure it's all over for us on this, our first cycle. The brown spotting stopped yesterday after about an hour, so I became hopeful again. I'm not sure why but I decided to put a sanitary towel on last night 'just in case', perhaps it was an instinctive gut feeling, and I woke up to it covered and soaked through in bright red blood. Sorry if TMI! It's been pretty much constant flow since I woke up at 5.45am so I'm pretty sure it's AF. I'm self-employed so it's not as easy for me to 'call in sick' but with such heavy flow (and a heavy heart) I just couldn't face work so I've made an excuse to my client and will just have a sofa day with the dog. 

My DH was absolutely devastated this morning so it was heartbreaking seeing him go off to work with tears in his eyes. 

I have to do a HPT on Sunday and call the clinic on Monday to arrange our follow-up appointment. Will have a break over Christmas/wedding anniversary/new year and then do some research about where we go from here. We only get one 'free' NHS  cycle and weren't fortunate enough to get any frosties so we're starting from scratch. I'm based near Bristol so will be looking in to different options, including which clinic is best for us next time.

Pany - thanks for the information on progesterone. I'm still rather confused about how AF can arrive while I'm on progesterone support. My clinic were pretty unhelpful when I asked yesterday and they just told me to keep taking the pessaries as instructed until day before OTD. I would be grateful for any advice that you, or anyone else, has on this as we research our next steps.
I was taking 2x 400mg Cyclogest pessaries a day but that obviously wasn't enough for me. I'm interested to find out about the injections and what we should be asking for next time x

I'll keep popping on here to check how you're all doing and wish you all congratulations for all the BFPs that I'm hoping to see on here  x


----------



## patbaz

Westies my dear friend I am so sorry huni. It's such an awful blow. I pray that you get all you wish for soon. I am sending you huge hugs sweetie xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thank you Patbaz, you've been a fantastic support to me throughout my first cycle so huge thanks and hugs. I'm sending you positive thoughts and wishes for the BFP you deserve in a few days. Not long now x


----------



## Sapphire952

Westies - I am so sorry to read this, you have been so positive and thoughtful on this thread and have really genuinely helped me.  I'm sorry that things aren't going so well for you now.  Thinking of you at this very tough time xxxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Westies,
I am so sorry. Don't forget, not everyone will get BFp with first round of ivf. It's a test and learn and hopefully you will get there in 2015. 
Ok, so if you bleed despite pessaries, I have been told that it means your body is not absorbing the pessaries well and you need injections. The options are gestone or prontogest.  Google them and ask your consultant if you can be put on them next time along side pessaries. They are not cheap, think about £20 per injection and they are daily. But think it's worth a try.

Take care and enjoy your sofa day.

Pany


----------



## trina123

Westies im so sorry you have been a great support to me afm the is still faint clearer so not going to get hopes till done a blood after the bleed and pains


----------



## Beckslee

Westies - i am so so sorry to hear this! It really is so heartbreaking, this happened to me on my first cycle. I too ewas having 2 cyclogest pessaries but yhey just wasnt enough!! I am now on 2 cyclogest a day and a prontogest injec every other day, so definetly something for you to think about with you future plans. Ositive thinking for the future hun, it really helped me to look to the next round when my first cycle failed. You look after yourself hun x x x


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Pany - I'll make a note of that information x

Thanks for everyone's kind words x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi ladies,

I'm 8dp5dt, no symptoms whatsoever, not even from progesterone. I've always had sore (.)(.), nipping, twitches on previous cycles - this time nothing.  I'm just not feeling it. I don't feel any different apart from tired. 

Since ET I've kept myself busy and been quite positive but now it's nearing OTD and still no symptoms, doubt is beginning to set in and I'm terrified. If this doesn't work it's the end for us treatment wise, our lives will change forever and the heartbreak over Christmas, well...

I can't believe I'm feeling like this. I've been giving pep talks about no symptoms can be a good sign, but I can't seem to listen to my own advice today.  I try to turn a neg into a pos and 'talk' to my 'baby' but deep down I have real fear and doubt.

I've always been able to get pregnant but I had symptoms then, be it pregnancy or from progesterone. 

I know no one can give me any answers but I really needed to write my thoughts down. 

I've only ever tested early once before and said I'd never do it again but if I test tomorrow at 9dp5dt and its a neg then perhaps I can prepare myself, or may be the not knowing holds a little positivity, whereas if I do test and its not what we long for, your carrying around more negativity which you don't want. Aargh, I'm so scared.

DH bless him has gone off to work worried sick, he won't be home til after 8. He's working so hard and I really want to fill him with hope but I haven't got it to give.

If I'm not feeling anything from pessaries should I be upping the dosage?  And is it true that FETs take longer to wake up and grow?

I need to pull myself out of this black hole today... It's not me, I'm a positive person!

Sorry to anyone reading for rant.. I know there are no answers, I just have to test, but when??

Essie xx


----------



## ssltw

Oh Westies I'm so sorry to hear this   Like everyone else has said you've been a great support on here and I really hope the next round is your time.


----------



## angie5507

Westies when I was pregnant naturally I was waiting for my af and it felt as though it was coming at the time I didn't think any hung of it I just went about my day because I saw a little bit of blood so was settled in the thought it was on its way. It turned out it didn't come unfortunately I had an Ectopic pregnancy, I'm just telling you this because the truth is our bodies do somethings that confuse us. Your not out until you take a couple of tests and it tells you so!
At the moment I'm going through my own challenge I had really strong af pains last night and again this morning it's very scary and I'm trying to take my own advice..I'm not out until that test tells me so it just feels a little weird because my OTD is so far away so there really is nothing I can do but wait


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for your words of encouragement Angie, it's very sweet and also somehow comforting to know of your experience. This has to be AF though honey as its full on, constant red flow. Heavier than my usual periods. I will test on Sunday because my clinic need me to in order to book a follow-up on Monday but I know the result will be negative.

I really hope your cramps don't come to anything honey. I wouldn't wish this on anyone and hope after your struggle that you get the BFP that you deserve x


----------



## CrazyHorse

I'm really sorry, Westies. On a natural cycle, I normally get brown spotting for a few days before AF, so that was what it sounded like to me. I did find that the progesterone (Crinone gel, in my case) completely held off the brown spotting in my case, so I agree with Pany that you might want to speak with your consultant about other methods of progesterone supplementation. Obviously still do the test on Sunday, to be completely sure, but it sounds like a good day for taking it easy on yourself and letting yourself be sad / mad / whatever you need to be.

Sending   and   for the future.


----------



## bundles

Essie honey     As a serial early tester I can def say my fet took longer to show up. Re symptoms, it's a hard one to call. I've had them & I've not had them. I don't think they're a deal breaker. This fet I had none at all and here I am. Keep the faith sweetie, we're all rooting for you  
xxx


----------



## angie5507

I'm sorry westies I really am


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Westies I'm so so sorry love I can't begin to imagine how you're feeling but I know a day with the dog for company will help as I have two myself that always seem to know when I'm down and give the best cuddles when DH isn't around. I'm so sorry for your husband too. Still hoping for you but either way look after yourself  

Trina congratulations Hun and cat the wait must be driving you insane hope he's home soon and hope even more that it's a positive result.

AFM I BBT...do any of you ladies check your bbt still? Either way I had a massive temp dip today back below my baseline temp  Never had it before and it's quite early for me 8dpo now. I'm normally really regular (29 day cycle) and trying to stay positive but thinking after my chemical my body is a bit messed up and AF is going to show her ugly face  early.x.x


----------



## angie5507

Every time I've been pregnant I've known before the doctors lol I'm normally so in tune with my body I take a test just as proof but I don't feel that way with this cycle I'm not sure if it's the hormones and stress all of my previous pregnancies have been natural it's this is all so confusing in my everyday life I would have started my af around the 16th or 17th does that remain the same after treatment or does it change I'm so confused with how this all works


----------



## angie5507

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

A website I found that tells you what the embryo is doing for the first 9 days

/links


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*I love Westies *- I'm desperately sad for you, but please don't feel like you're responsible for your DH's pain. I felt the same, like it was my fault, I'd let him down and I felt terrible about it. You haven't let anyone down and neither has your body, it's a really sad fact that IVF isn't perfect and it can take several goes to work out how to make your body co-operate. You couldn't have done anything more, the science, or the timing or something else just wasn't right this time and as hard and horrible as that is to deal with it's the sad truth. You are NOT to blame for anything and you've not let anyone down - you have put yourself through so much to try to get that BFP, more than many women could cope with and when you're feeling less fragile you should be so very very proud of yourself. Please take really good care of yourself, snuggle up with your puppy and let it all out of your system. It's so cruel and makes no sense but I'm sure with your PMA and once you've had time to heal you'll be ready to try again and come back and see us 

As for progesterone I agree with the other ladies. It may not be the issue, sometimes the IVF for whatever reason was not going to work, but to increase the chances of it succeeding I was given Gestone injections in addition to the Cyclogest. In my case it's because I've had multiple early miscarriages but I think it's always worth asking at your follow up "what could we do differently next time". Be kind to yourself xxxx

*Cat *- Oh my goodness, you're nearly there!!! You must be climbing the walls waiting for DH!! Best of luck today, will be hoping for the best Christmas present ever for you 

*Beckslee* - glad that PMA is back!

*Trina *   Congratulations, that's fabulous news and you get to join JoJo and Sapphire in the BFP club ... fingers crossed I'll come to join you all in 7 little days!!


----------



## patbaz

Essie huni you sent me a pm when I was feeling exactly this way. I'm not going to tell you that lots of people get BFP with no symptoms because you know that. It's normal to feel anxious about tx especially when you've made the decision not to do any more tx. 

I feel that you need to be told what a wonderful person you are. You have been amazingly supportive to so many that you really deserve this. 

I too have heard that snow babies take a little longer to wake up so you're not out yet. My advice for what it's worth is to wait until OTD and just try and enjoy being PUPO. I'm sending you much love and hugs   

Pat


----------



## pookiepoo

I had the same feeling as you the other day. Comparing my symptoms now vs last pregnancy. A wise friend told me 'but that pregnancy didn't end well, did it"? Remember, if a pregnancy is gonna go wrong it starts from implantation. So better not compare what you felt at previous BFps.

Fingers crossed for you, Essie!


----------



## cat64

Hi ladies. So my husband finally got home and we tested using the clinic's test. It's positive!! I was completely convinced it was a chemical as my twinges stopped for 2 days. Not quite sunk in yet. Have to retest on xmas day before my clinic will book me in for a scan which means I'm testing again on xmas day!! Enough already!!! 

Sorry to hear about recent BFN's. Take some time out and look after yourselves. 

Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations cat. What a wonderful Xmas gift x


----------



## angie5507

That's amazing cat congratulations all worth the wait.

I had to call my clinic my emotions just overwhelmed me. They didn't say much except hopefully the pain I'm feeling is implantation pains ...I do wonder if they are telling me what I want to hear and not the full truth   think my mood has dipped....


----------



## CrazyHorse

Yay, cat -- it's official!!!   You're right, it takes awhile to sink in.

Angie, keep your chin up if you can -- every pregnancy is different, it's impossible to know what those pains mean at this point. Sending good wishes your way.


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats cat.


----------



## patbaz

Angie our hormones are playing havoc huni and our emotions are very unstable at this time. Please don't give yourself a hard time bad for ringing your clinic that's what they're there for sweetie so don't worry x


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Cat* that's fantastic!  How fab that you shared that moment with your DH 

*Angie *when's your OTD?


----------



## trina123

Welldone cat


----------



## ssltw

Congrats Cat!      Also well done for waiting until your DH got home, that must have taken some willpower


----------



## Podgeley

Hello lovely ladies I hope you don't mind me joining you on here?
I had ET on Monday (15th) and my OTD is 27th Dec.

I am so so sorry to hear your news Ilovewesties.    
On a previous cycle I bled early (7 days after 3dt) and I am sure it was low progesterone - I was tested at my clinic this time and it was low so I am on Prontogest injections now.

angie5507 - Fingers crossed that the pains are implantation.  How long ago was transfer?  

cat64 - Congratulations! A Lovely Crimbo Present.     

Sorry for only a few personals but I will read back more and try to catch up with where everyone is!

AFM I have had a few twinges and some light bleeding last night/this morning - I am hoping it is implantation!    
Also I had a really sore throat yesterday and trying not to panic as I know I have immune issues and so am on the max dose (40mg) of Prednisolone (steroid) and having neupogen too!

Lots of positivity and Babydust to all  
Podgeley
xx


----------



## angie5507

My OTD is the 28/12. Ages away


----------



## angie5507

My transfer was on Monday


----------



## Podgeley

Angie5507 - Ah so we are at the same stage.  I never know if twinges are good sign or not (I think it can mean either) but try to stay positive it could be great news that your embies are snuggling in deeper (easy to say I know as it worries me too!)


----------



## angie5507

Thanx everyone think with the pains Hormones it's my turn to have a crappy day.

Podgeley I'm so happy your here.


----------



## cat64

Thanks everyone. Fingers crossed for everyone on here! It's so emotional and honestly the hardest things I've ever gone through. It's true what everyone says though, we are all different so one symptom for one isn't the same for the next xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congrats cat such great news so happy for both u n your husband.x.x


----------



## Sapphire952

Congratulations Cat, Yey!!


----------



## Beckslee

Congratulations Cat!!!!    You did cery well for waiting!!! Take care of yourself!!! X x


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi I've just seen this thread,can I join please my otd is the 23rd and  going crazy!!! My clinic is making me test on 18 days pass iui. Xxx


----------



## Blondie71

Essie really   this is it for you, I didn't have any meds with my fet so can't say if you should be having symptoms from that or not, but I know with mine I just felt starving and I mean starving and also my hips and back got very sore before bfp on otd other than that - nothing. 

Def don't count yourself out, you'd only just have reached minimal hcg levels for testing anyway some women can test 7dp5dt and get bfp but most cannot that's why clinics set an otd to avoid false results x


----------



## patbaz

Welcome jade. My clinic is exactly the same 18 days past ec/ovulation. It seems so far away but you've not got long to go now and the ladies on here are incredibly supportive x


----------



## jadeX0X0

Thank you Patbaz 
Got 6 days left I tested to see if I had any trigger injection left and none. I did one o  5 days after and it was none and I'm getting worried now. 
Don't help that I've been so ill the last two days I feel like I need to pass out  
When is ur otd?? Xx


----------



## Beckslee

Welcome Jade!!   Good luck with it all hun  

Beckslee x x


----------



## patbaz

Jade step away from the POAS they are evil!!!!  My OTD is Sunday.  The earliest you can get hcg in urine test is 14 days past ovulation so you're a little early yet huni x


----------



## Teeinparis

It is taking everything in me to wait until tomorrow for my beta.  I have even managed to withstand buying a hpt for the am.


----------



## jadeX0X0

Lol its my first cycle and never knew it would be this hard to wait. Mines Tuesday I can test. Sundays not that far away. 
How have u found ur wait. Xx


----------



## cat64

I have a friend who also had zero symptoms - Nothing - nada - zilch. She was convinced it hadn't worked. The main thing for you to do is relax if you can. Stress won't be good for you and will make the week last even longer. Think of all the positives in your treatment. Mine was that I finally got a transfer even though I was so scared. You are not alone. Cat.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Welcome to the thread jade and good luck. Your otd is say after mine so will be thinking about u. Really hoping for more BFP's this month from ppl. I'm symptom spotting atm n paranoid I hate it. Got 1 very sore nipple (tmi) and had awful cramps yesterday n temp drop today   

Keep strong teeinparis try and have a nice relaxing bath tonight or take a book to bed and try keep your mind busy. It will be the hardest night but you've kept strong so far

Good luck to everyone testing soon.x.x


----------



## pookiepoo

Ladies cramps are not bad sign. I had cramps last time I got BFP, I also had cramps when bfn....lol....


----------



## patbaz

Jade 2ww is the worst part of tx lol 

Moanimoo I was told absolutely no baths during 2ww?


----------



## pookiepoo

Pat is right.
No baths, no heavy lifting, no jogging, no sex, no food you wouldn't have if BFP. Also be careful with hygiene so uiu won't catch a cold or flu this time of year.


----------



## Beckslee

I have no choice with a bath as i have no shower, unless i just smell   spoke to clinic about this and they just said as long as your in and out as quick as possible and dont have it hot then its fine. 

Hope your all ok? 

Beckslee x x


----------



## fellybabe

Hello Ladies, 
Am so so happy right now. I cheated this evening because I can see every is testing before the OTD. went to boot and get clear response and to my greatest surprise, I am pregnant. It shows 1-2weeks pregnant

I took some pictures of it.DH  is happy. This is a great gift for our 8th year wedding anniversary (dec26th) and 15th year of courtship
Am so sorry if am over rejoicing....I just can't hide it


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations felly babe x


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats felly.

my DH told m today that 2ww is nerve wrecking. He asked me if I've been bleeding or what symptoms I have. It's so hard on the men too and sometimes I think we forget. I had to be the strong one this time and tell him that we will find a way if this fails...


----------



## fellybabe

Thanks Pany and Patbaz


----------



## CrazyHorse

That's fantastic, fellybabe!!!  DH and I will be married for 9 years this coming March, so I certainly understand what you mean.

Pany, the tww *is* really stressful for most male partners, I think, especially because they have to just rely on our symptom reports. And then when you first get that BFP, it's hard to trust it because the risk of a CP or miscarriage is still so high. It took both me and my DH a week or so to stop being in shock and start being cautiously pleased and excited after seeing that second line for the first time. FX that this will be your turn, and we'll both have sticky beans.


----------



## Beckslee

Congratulations Felly    Take care of yourself!!!


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Angie* - your cramps / pains are probably the result of all the meds and the tail end of the EC process. It's far to early to be a bad sign, and probably too early to be implantation so try not to over-analyse! (Please feel free to remind me of this when I'm symptom spotting on here in a couple of days time !!  

*Fellybabe *- congratulations  - ANOTHER , that's amazing !!! What a fabulous Christmas Present / Anniversary Present and start to the New Year. Let's hope we're all as lucky 

*Jade *welcome and *Patbaz*is right - they WILL DEFINITELY show not pregnant because there's not enough hormone in your system yet so save the money and hold out!!!

*TeeinParis* - wel done, just one more sleep and you'll know!  

*Pany* you're so right - My DH told me the whole process is terrifying for him, he's REALLY supportive and helps with all the injections etc but even so, he says he feels helpless as he can't take any of the meds, or the side-effects an all he can do is watch and hold my hand! It's an awful process for everyone, and I'm very aware that I'm more moody and less tolerant so he's suffering too!  At least all the ladies have FF to keep us going 

*Moonaomimoo* and *Beckslee *No baths at all is the mantra, but if you have no choice (like me for a week on my last cycle, because our shower exploded !) then I was told to make them luke-warm and as fast as possible ... Get wet, stand up, lather, get wet and get out ... no relaxing in there!


----------



## cat64

Congrats fellybabe!!


----------



## Buttons!

Been a bit absent this last week as too much stress thinking about it so much. Got my  this morning, just hoping it has a different outcome to last time   (mc)

Good luck everyone, and congrats those who who have had good news x

Patbaz, I remember you transferred not long after me...so must be testing soon, good luck x


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations buttons lovely to hear good news. My otd is Sunday 

AFM girls I have terrible wind and indigestion can anybody reccommend anything It's actually painful at this stage. I've used gaviscon but no joy  it's begining to give me a headache.


----------



## CrazyHorse

Huge congrats, Button!!!


----------



## Buttons!

Thank you both x Patbaz, I have the same so would be interested to hear ideas from someone!! Good luck for sunday


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*buttons* CONGRATS! Another BFP -this is fantastic!!

Quick Q - day 6 of Gestone shots for me and I've got terrible night sweats ... anyone else hadcthe same?  xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congratulations fellybabe and buttons such fab news so so happy for you.   

Sorry if I've given bad advice I didn't mean to I'm not in the two week wait the way most of u ladies r but didn't know about the no bath mantra I just want the ladies experiencing negative feelings to try to be stress free. Forget the bath just read a book, listen to music listen to hypnosis whatever works. I always have baths and hope this hasn't affected me but again I've not had et or anything and didn't know about the bath situation.
Sorry.x.x


----------



## vicxcx1986

Hi hope its ok to post here, I'm Vicki 28, and am new here and my story so far, I have had 3 failed  IVF cycles over the course of 4 year, the last time cycle was my best with 8 embryos  collected, 1 put back (which Failed  again) and 1 egg frozen, which to my surprise survived  and got transferred back in on the 4th December 2014, which a think was a 5 day blastocyst, a was told  to continue to take the  progynova and  the cyclogest pessaries  and to come back to clinic on Monday 15th which was 11 days after transfer, getting curious a took 2 clear blue tests at home  2 days before on day 9, which both came back positive, a was so happy, until a when a went to the clinic on Monday for a blood test to find that a was pregnant but my HCG levels were low, only 49,  and was told to come back in 2 days time, so after been all confused and doing some research, I'm am thinking the worst, after my second blood test a was told that my HCG level had increased to 107 but still not very high and have to go back for a early scan after Xmas on the 29th Dec.  I am going out of my mind, as I now have to wait another 11 days to see if everything's OK and to see if my HCG levels are rising correctly. I have sore breast, the odd cramping,  twinges in ovaries, and needing/feeling like a need the toilet more often, but no spotting or bleeding... I was wondering if anyone has had low HGC levels  or had a similar situation a and  went on to have a full and healthy pregnancy? x


----------



## FreyaRun

Congrats ladies with BFPs!!!  Yayayaya!


----------



## fellybabe

Thank you Ladies!!!

Congrats to button.

Baby dust to everyone...xx


----------



## patbaz

Moanimoo never worry about the bath thing huni we are all on a huge learning curve and you do learn with each new tx x


----------



## patbaz

Vic you had your bloods done very early on and I was told that it isn't the number it's the doubling time you worry about. If I were you I would get another set of betas done by my GP it would give you piece of mind huni x


----------



## FreyaRun

Patbaz...tums, Maalox, mylanta are safe in pregnancy. (Calcium carbonate, aluminum hydroxide).  Don't use pepto (salicylate salts).  How about digestive enzymes?


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Freya feeling really rubbish


----------



## FreyaRun

Maybe that's good?  Have you felt this before from your treatments?


----------



## Catf2008

Congrats on the BFP ladies x


----------



## Sapphire952

Congrats ladies.

Patbaz/Ssltw/Sarahilly - not long now ladies, have everything crossed for you.

Afm - It's 9dp5dt and I tested again.  Still showing  line on the first response, I'm not convinced it's any stronger than when I tested 7dp5dt.  Can anyone help and advise whether I'm likely to see a noticeable difference?


----------



## patbaz

Sapphire every pregnancy is different and to be really sure of seeing a difference all your tests would need to be from the same batch make and lot number. For now just enjoy your bfp for xmas xx


----------



## cat64

Sapphire, from 8dp5dt including test date my tests looked more or less the same. It's not as strong as the control panel, but it doesn't matter. So long as you don't need a microscope to see it, you're fine xx


----------



## G_star

Hi,

Just wanted to pop on say hi to everyone, congrats to all the bfps! Cat, Trina, and everyone else. Fx for everyone else!!

Westies, I'm so sorry to read you your news, you have been such a ray of sunshine and positivity in this forum, I really hope your dreams come true in your next cycle. 

Patbaz, sapphire, sarahlilly, silver, good luck for testing on the weekend, will definitely pop in and see how you are all doing!

AFM, Turns out my clinic doesn't do blood tests anymore, so just have to trust the hpk! Which feels very weird after all the testing, poking, prodding, treatment etc that we go through. Hardest part is that we have friends staying and we haven't told anyone!

And in regards to cramps and twinges, I'm still getting them now so definitely don't rule your self out if you have them in the 2ww.

Best of luck to you all, 

Gx


----------



## ssltw

Great news Sapphire, you must be thrilled! I wouldn't worry about whether the line is getting darker, a line is a line  

Hope everyone else on the dreaded 2ww is doing ok and not driving yourselves  

Congratulations to Felly on your BFP!   
There's so many posts to catch up on I've probably missed some others, so congrats to any other new BFPs!

AFM I'm now 8dp5dt, luckily the last couple of days have gone quite fast! Had a lovely time for my DW's birthday last night, really enjoyed my virgin cocktails and Mexican feast lol. It was such a lovely day, and for once it wasn't all about the 2ww. Only 2 more sleeps to go now!


----------



## angie5507

Hey everyone congratulations all the BFP woop woop bring on the next stage for you all a happy and exciting pregnancy.
I'm doing a lot better this morning I'm still cramping ovaries feel funny almost like I'm ovulating but I don't think it's a sign from af maybe my body is trying to figure out what is going on and adjust so just thinking positively


----------



## angie5507

Can you guys please answer my question as I keep confusing myself. Last month and the month before (before my ivf begun) my af was regular and normally can around the 16 or 17 of every month. Does this remain the same after treatment would my af be due 16 or 17th of this month? I feel like it's a silly question but I really don't know ...don't judge me lol


----------



## Teeinparis

Angie - your AF will be 2 weeks after EC or a few days after that with good progesterone support and bfn.


----------



## angie5507

Tee it can come before that date to right?


----------



## Teeinparis

Angie - only if you are very unlucky .... The progesterone should mean the lutineal phase I think it is called is as close to two weeks as possible


----------



## Teeinparis

Pat and Buttons - take a good probiotic for gut health.  They are safe during pregnancy and fight off colds.  It will help with gas etc.  Warm water with lemon will help too.

Manimoo? - I take baths.  I don't think they are reasons for my bfn, the lister doesn't have an issue with it and I keep them warm - not too hot.  For me the benefits out way the risks.  Relaxation, no yeast infections etc.

So cramps and gassy, hot flashes last night.  Waiting for my bhcg.  Not sure how it will go.  Bit of a headache but possibly from stress.  Can't believe on my fourth cycle, fifth time I have not poas! 

After my first false positive or BCP and the last negative then positive then bcp decided I wanted to live in the bubble!

If only I could stay away from ff and distract myself!


----------



## angie5507

Thank you so much for taking the time to explain it's much clearer now


----------



## Podgeley

Congratulations Felly, Buttons and Sapphire - fab news!        

Angie5507 glad you are feeling a bit more positive, it is so difficult to maintain when have symptoms that could mean both good or bad news I know!   
I have had a few spots of bleeding and AF type cramps but they seem to have gone away this morning, so who knows!? 

Hope everyone else is okay?!
Podgeley
xx


----------



## flappy_godmother

Ladies I'm thinking of all of you who had Bfn's big hugs to you all and best of luck for what the future holds for you.

To Those who got those two lines well done and hoping everything continues in the same positive fashion. 

And those on this two week wait fingers crossed for you all.

AFM it was my OTD today and I had such a rubbish day yesterday (I was so stressed out I actually ran away from a customer in tears and I work in a bank so not professional at all) I was sure it was a premonition of today but it was all ok. I got the BFP. Which given Ive done two tests already I had hoped would be the case.  I know I'm one of the lucky ones but after talking to you ladies I honestly think you all deserve the success and I am thinking off you all.  I willbe popping on Here to see how you are doing so I hope to see lots of goodnews xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats flappy-gm. Best wishes


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations flappy I hope the emotions are easier on you from now on in xx


----------



## fellybabe

Congrats Flappy


----------



## angie5507

Woohoo I'm so happy for you flappy congratulations xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, flappy, so pleased it's official!!


----------



## Sapphire952

Congrats Flappy!


----------



## trina123

Wow loads of ladies getting bfps welldone ladies


----------



## pookiepoo

4dpd5t....

No real symptoms...just occasional sore boobs, frequent urination and loo visits in middle of night...(not very usual for me)

My last cycles I had more cramps in 2ww. Both for BFP and bfn. Not sure what to make of not having any cramps....


How's eveyone else?


----------



## patbaz

Pany huni don't worry too much about lack of symptoms a lot of people don't have any. As well as that each cycle is different huni x


----------



## Beckslee

Congratulations Flappy!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Pany - i am now 11dp3dt and i have zero symtoms, apart from being tired but i always am!!! Im hoping all will be ok  

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok? 

Beckslee x x


----------



## rachaelm24

Please can I be added? I test next week. Going mad on 2ww, have been so tempted to test early but have resisted!!


----------



## FreyaRun

Congrats flappy!

Westies how are you?  Haven't heard from you in awhile...thinking of you!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congratulations flappy so glad it's all confirmed. Good luck with everything. 

I had quite a few symptoms early with my chemical and now because I don't have any I'm adamant I'm out this month but keep saying PUPO PUPO so stay positive ladies ya never know. 2 days till test day for me.

Welcome Rachaelm n good luck with the waiting. It's so hard not to test but stay strong n don't go too   Lol.x.x


----------



## angie5507

I've done so much reading that it's obvious everyone is different So that being said I have had awful cramping for 2 days today I feel a little funny in the tummy and Pulling ovaries almost as though I'm ovulating ..A little lower back pain bloating tiredness.Just achy...


----------



## Geebee

Hey ladies can I join you please?! 2 little embryos transferred today Fet. Good luck to all x


----------



## Catf2008

Good evening ladies

Flappy - congrats on the BFP

Rachaelm24 - welcome to the group, when is test day?

Geebee - welcome to the group, good luck with the 2 little embryos, when is test day?

Can't believe it's been one week since my transfer and still one week to go, I've still got a headache (it did turn into a migraine, then went away but has now come back again), I'm trying not to symptom spot but that's becoming really hard, only thing I can really say that is different is the fact I've had to get 2 nights in a row to use the loo and I never do that.


----------



## Geebee

Thanks  

It's 30/12    

Xx


----------



## Catf2008

Hopefully it will come round fast for you


----------



## Beckslee

Welcome rachaelm and geebee!!! Good luck to you both snd try not to go to   During 2ww   

Feeling 'weird' tonight, been at a xmas party and had to keep going outside because i felt hot and sick.   Progesterone?? 

Hope your all ok ladies 

Beckslee x x


----------



## supertrouper81

Hello ladies!

Mind if I join you?

I am a 33 year old Swede 1dp3dt (DE-IVF) with a loooong history of failed attempts both naturally (7 years), IVFs with own eggs and IVF and FETs with donor eggs until I finally got my first ever BFP 3.5 years ago after adding immune treatment to the mix. The result is our soon to be 3 year old daughter who is longing for a sibling. 

This time around I actually feel very relaxed about it all, though I am sure that will change the closer I get to testing day (Jan 2). I am not sure if it's a sign but today my daughter - who knows nothing about what we are doing - padded me on my belly and said "it's a boy in there" @)


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Vic* - hope you're OK, hang on in there and keep us posted 

*Moonaomimoo* baths won't affect your chances so don't worry. It's just that they can harbour infections which can be very, very bad for you and if you are preggers, your little bean. Baths have no effect on whether you get a BFP or not 

*Flappy *-    brilliant news!!! So pleased for you - now you can be Flappy mother instead of flappy godmother  

*Angie* - I think anything which COULD be a sign of pregnancy should be welcomed as a positive thing  how long til OTD?

*Beckslee *- when's your OTD? My clinic does it 14 days after EC so either 11DP3DT or 9DP5DT ...you must be really close  I've had the same lately - night sweats and hot flushes ... really helpfully I was told that could be a sign of pregnancy, of AF coming or the drugs so basically anything at all!!!  Stay strong my love and thinking of you!! 

*Geebee* - hello, you'll be in good hands here, these ladies are so supportive and totally get the whole close-to-insanity bit  I've got two little 'bubbles' hopefully nestling in nicely now too ... fingers crossed we both have double celebrations soon eh?!

*Rachel *welcome! I test next week too - supposed to be Christmas Day but the clinic is closed so we have to wait another 2 days


----------



## angie5507

Finger and toes you are right about anything that could but I'm trying  and failing not to read into too much ...so many others have had "positive symptoms" and it's bfn ..guess I would rather expect the worst than think everything is perfect and it turns out it's not what I had expected ...does that make sense..


----------



## angie5507

Oh and OTD is 28th


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Angie * I know exactly what you mean  it's so hard to stay positive without getting your hopes up too much isn't it? You test the day after me (sorry, your profile disappeared whsn I hit reply  ) so we're in this together 

welcome *Supertrooper* LOVE your name ... my favourite Abba song! How sweet the story about your DD is - fingers crossed she knows what she's talking about!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Can't sleep at all. Just ticking down to AF coming. My temp dipped on 7dpo and hasn't recovered properly. Was 36.3 at the dip (my coverline) down from 36.7 and has only gone back to 36.4 for the last 2 days. Trying to stay positive but feeling down and out. Feel like I'm going    N hubby is happily snoring away at the side of me after way too many at his works Xmas night out.

How is everyone else today? Sorry for the miserable message to wake up to.

Welcome supertrooper. Hope you're doing ok and don't feel too nervous about the wait.x.x.


----------



## Beckslee

Morning ladies, hope your all ok? 

Took my test this morning BFN   we are heartbroken, cant keep affording to do this!! 

Beckslee x x


----------



## patbaz

Beckslee I'm sorry you got anbfn but it's is tomorrow and I have known ladies on this forum who got a bfn the day before otd only for it to be a bfn morning of otd. I'm sending you big hugs as I know how disappointing it is sweetie to see that bfn but you're not out yet xx


----------



## Beckslee

Thanks patbaz but i know its a bfn hun. Spoke to the clinic and they have said this will be an accurate result. Af pains coming thick snd fast this morning. Time to get saving for round 3!!  

Good luck for tomorrow hun x x


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi becks!
Sorry about the bfn. I know it's your second one from your signature, but you're very very young and money will come and so will baby for you.

Take care


----------



## pookiepoo

D5pd5t....

Had mild AF type feelings last night and a bit this morning. Also woke up with a headache and sore throat. Hope I'm not catching anything.

It my birthday today. Have to change my signature to 37. I'm closer to 40 now. 3rd year I'm crying for a baby on my birthday.


----------



## patbaz

Sending you hugs Pany. I know exactly how you feel but next year you may have that gift x

Beckslee I am so sorry huni. I just wish I could give everyone the baby they wish for


----------



## Catf2008

I'm so sorry beckslee


----------



## CrazyHorse

Oh, beckslee, so sorry for your BFN.    It's sad even when you're ttc naturally, but after the expense and stress of IVF it is just gutting. Big hugs to you.  

Pany, I was really depressed on my 40th birthday this year because we'd been ttc for years and getting nowhere, and I knew it was time to leave my high-stress job in London and move back to Edinburgh to make a last-ditch effort via IVF, just so we could feel like we'd done everything we could. I wasn't happy in my job at that point, but I was concerned that I would take a hit to my career path and then end up with no baby too. Anyway, we're partway there on the baby front now ( ), but I remember well that feeling of "one year older, still nothing to show for it". I really hope this is your year. Looking back at my notes, I felt like I was coming down with a virus at 10dp2dt, but it was a pregnancy symptom. FX that's what it is for you too!


----------



## supertrouper81

*Beckslee*, so sorry for your BFN! 

*Pany,* happy birthday! I have had a sore throat every IVF/FET I've done (including the one resulting in DD), I suspect it has had to do with my immune issues. Are you on any immune treatments?

*Fingers and toes crossed*, mine too 

*Moonaomimo*, thank you! I wouldn't read too much into the temp drop. With my only successful cycle I got a temp drop that I thought didn't recover properly but still ended up in a BFP. It's really hard to analyze everything going on in our bodies.


----------



## trina123

Ladies im getting really worried the lines on the tests are not going much darker


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, trina, you only got your BFP 2 days ago -- if the lines aren't fading, don't worry.    Are you using the same brand of test from the same lot each time? If not, you can't really compare line darkness.


----------



## angie5507

I'm really sorry Beckslee my heart sank for you


----------



## angie5507

Is anyone else on a 5dt? I've noticed loads of people are on a 3


----------



## patbaz

I'm on 5dt so you're not on Your own. I think there are a few of us blast ladies


----------



## fellybabe

Am on 5dt as well


----------



## trina123

Crazy horse im going out of my mind no sore boobs just backache and cramps i keep thinking its a chemical


----------



## fellybabe

Happy birthday Pany


----------



## ssltw

I'm also on a 5 day!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Trina, I didn't have sore breasts that early either, but backache was one of my first symptoms, even while the HPTs were still coming back negative. Keep your chin up!


----------



## jkb70

Hi ladies
I'm one week into my 2ww.
This is my final attempt, at nearly 45, think it's time to call it quits, so hoping for a happy ending to this 19 yr journey. 
I am single and have told no-one that I am doing this treatment. It is surprisingly calming not having anyone querying symptoms etc. I'm a moody witch anyway, so don't think anyone would notice any mood swings, lol.
It's been uplifting to see all the BFP (congratulations all) but then the BFN (commiserations) bring you back to reality
Here's hoping I'm on Santa's good girl list.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thank you supertrooper. I may be over analysing everything but went to toilet earlier and small amount of blood. Hoping it's a late implantation bleed. Feel like I have a water infection too but it's good to know you still had a BFP from your temp drop. Don't think I'm doing it very reliably anyway as I'm not sleeping very well.

Trina try your hardest not to read in to that some women don't have symptoms at all. One of my friends only found put at 12 weeks gone because she had no symptoms till then n the pill she was on messed up her periods before that. I have everything crossed for you and like crazyhorse said as long as they aren't getting fainter.

Welcome jkb70. I can't imagine what you've been through and I'm hoping and crossing everything for your little Xmas miracle to be growing inside. Keep us posted.x.x


----------



## patbaz

Welcome jkb and good luck huni x


----------



## jadeX0X0

15 days past iui and I'm going crazy tested 3 days early  and a bfn but it could change by then I hope. Couldn't help myself but too test early. Lol getting bad period pains  
Has anyone else had iui? Xx


----------



## Sarah151181

Hi I'm 9dp3dt and have caught the hubbies man flu feeling absolutely rotten, just hoping my two embryos are snug as we test on Boxing Day x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi ladies.. I haven't been part of this thread and this may sound weird ... I think the 2ww has sent me gaga but last week I posted 'PMA needed'.. I've been wanting to reply to all the lovely messages I recieved but couldn't find my post...until now when I did a search... I must have posted on this thread instead of clicking New Topic!    I'm so sorry if I seemed to be gatecrashing without a thought for anyone else, I hadn't realised what I'd done.

So.... For all who did reply thank you so much. Pat, you made me cry with your kind words. 

And to all you wonderful ladies, congrats on the bfp's and   to those with bfns.

Good luck to all testing soon.

From A Crazy & Embarrassed Essie! 

Xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi ladies,

Essie, welcome to this thread. Can't believe  your OTD is in 2 days. I hope I will read about BFP in 48 hours! 

Sarah, I have a stuffed nose too. My sister and nephew have viral infection and I saw them two days ago. I hope I haven't caught it! I'm double scared as I had to terminate my first pregnant because I caught CMV at 5 weeks. It's a normal viral flu and if uiu catch it for the first time in pregnancy it can have devastating consequences. I always try to warn my fellow ff ladies. 

Jade, hope you get BFP next time you test.

Job, welcome. And good luck!

Crazy horse, thank for your message. I have also cut down on work and have been freelancing since 2013 to have more flexibility with my hours and holiday. If I get BFP, I won't go back to work and just relax and take care of babie(s)

Thanks for bday wishes. Father in law is making dinner and DH has made a cake all by himself. 
You all know what I will wish when I blow out the candle.

Pany


----------



## bundles

Essie darling you're not going gaga   although I was wondering why I was getting notifications for this thread as I was sure I hadn't posted on it   One of the mods has obviously merged your original post & thread with this one (it happens from time to time). If you go to your post on page 87 I think, you'll see your original PMA title above it. Then if you read on you will see all your original replies have the same PMA above them rather than just 2ww - hope that makes some sense. I didn't want you worrying  
I've seen your other post but I'm still holding hope for you  
xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks *Pany*.. Hope you doing ok. BTW   

Hi *Bundles*.. Thanks for the explanation, I was sure I was going mad. I wondered why I was getting notifications too  I've seen the original post now, thank you. I'm still hopeful for a turnaround too 

Xx


----------



## Buttons!

Thanks everyone for the congrats. I've had some bleeding on and off, so very convinced it's not going to last    gotta get through Christmas trying to keep positive before I can get a scan. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## patbaz

Essie I'm glad your feeling a bit better sweetie. Only two more sleeps for you x


----------



## jadeX0X0

well think im very much out,came home from a bit of light shopping had a lovely calm day and a lot of blood sorry tmi. did a test a neg not sure either to wait till Tuesday to test or have a good cry with a glass of wine.xx


----------



## patbaz

Jade there are a lot of ladies who bleed and then get bfp on otd. I hope you're ok x


----------



## pookiepoo

A good guide to read for BFP ladies who are bleeding
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266378.0


----------



## CrazyHorse

I'm sorry, Jade.     Probably best to wait until OTD for that glass of wine, just to be on the safe side, but I can understand why you're pretty sure this cycle wasn't the one. 

Buttons, like the link Pany posted, lots and lots of pregnant ladies have bleeding and go on to have healthy pregnancies. It's just too early to know yet.

Sending lots of good wishes out to both you ladies.


----------



## jadeX0X0

thank you for the link  gave it a read...but very unfortunately it not just spotting it a full af had to change already sorry tmi and i only had a 25 per cent chance of the iui working.   x


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh jade, so sorry love!  Xoxoxo. And to you too beckslee!  I'm just starting a new cycle but have been lingering to see how you ladies are all progressing.  Xoxox

And congrats to the bfp-Ers!  You give me hope .


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Oh jade I'm so sorry love and sorry AF has come with such force. Please take time to look after yourself my thoughts are with you Hun.

Freyarun good luck with your new cycle love got everything crossed for you again for a new year positive.

Thanks for the link pany I'm going to have a nosy now as my bleed from earlier seems to have passed so again hoping for implantation but the next two days will tell.x.x


----------



## Wanderlust

Please help I feel like I am going to explode! I have felt so "periody" for last two days and stupidly this evening decided to do a 1st response Hpt. Needless to sat BFN - clinic had said not to test to 23rd - so 3 days early. I feel like all hope gone. Anyone experience of this - desperate for a glimmer of hope. Hoping that all you other 2 week waiters have sense & patience to not test early. Wishing each & everyone of you a Christmas miracle. Baby dust x


----------



## fellybabe

I'm so sorry Jade


----------



## patbaz

I'm so sorry jade huni x


----------



## Catf2008

Sorry to hear that jade  

Looks like I'm going to be out as well, just had some spotting when I went to the loo which is bang on time for when AF is due as I only have a 12 day lateral phase and day 12 is tomorrow, so looks like a second cycle when I won't even get to OTD without bleeding


----------



## patbaz

Cat I hope that you are wrong. To me it sounds like implantation bleed. I think Pany posted a link on here earlier today about bleeding. Have a look at it. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

It's just so tough. I wish every single lady on here could get the magical two lines. Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Catf2008

Thanks patbaz, is will try to hold out hope but it's exactly the same as last time spotting at 11dpo so will expect AF to arrive now, just wish I could get to OTD without bleeding


----------



## patbaz

Oh huni I am sending you big hugs and love. I hope you are wrong x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Big hugs, Catf.


----------



## Blondie71

still too early hun esp as you have a 6 day transfer, you prob haven't enough hcg yet to get a positive and some people are late implanters, stick to your test date


----------



## FreyaRun

So sorry cat, hope for a happy mistake.  Xoxo


----------



## patbaz

Bfn for me. 

All the very best to all the other ladies on here I hope you all see those 2 lines very soon x


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh pat, so sorry!!  You've been such a support on here, I'm so so sorry.  Xoxo


----------



## EssieJean

*Pat*... I'm so very very sorry   .. Thinking of you 

I tested neg yesterday and this morning, OTD not til tomorrow but preparing for the worst.

I hope you find the strength to try again once you've recovered and regained your strength because I just feel it will work for you. You're such a positive person and you've been so supportive of me..I wish you all the best luck in the world for the future 

Essie xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Patbaz - huge hugs   I really feel for you and so wish I could say something that would make it all better and take the heartache away but I know that's impossible. You're a very strong and positive person so after a break over Christmas, like I'm having, I'm sure you'll be able to pick yourself up again raring to go for a positive 2015. I hope, wish and pray it's a very different outcome for both of us next time. Take care of yourself honey and have a fab Christmas xxx

Sapphire and ssltw - thinking of you. Anyone else testing today? x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks ladies. No tears just numb. Good luck to everyone. I hope you get you're wishes as you're all an amazing group of women. I'm not giving up. I always had a plan to go again. It might be lucky number seven for me. 

Essie I really hope things change for you in the morning x

Westies you're a doll, thanks for everything x

It's been a privilege to cycle with you all. 

Much love,
Pat
xx


----------



## ssltw

Oh Patbaz I'm so sorry   I hope you manage to enjoy christmas and get a plan in place for the next attempt.

AFM - I can't believe I'm saying this but we just got a BFP!!!! 2 clear lines on 2 tests, I think I'm in shock!


----------



## pookiepoo

Pat, I checked in this morning to hear your news. Im so sorry about the bfn. I know you are going to try again in 2015, and I hope you find the winning formula then.

Essie, sorry it's been bfn so far. I hope it will change to two lines tomorrow. 


Congrats ssltw!! All the best.

When I had my midnight toilet visit I wiped a small dot of Blood. Not sure what to make of it. I'm 6dpd5t...have very mild AF type feelings, and boobs are very large....


----------



## patbaz

Ssltw I am so pleased for you. Congratulations sweetie x


----------



## patbaz

Pany try not to worry about the blood it's most likely implantation huni. Look after yourself x


----------



## Sapphire952

Patbaz - I am so sorry my love, you have been such a kind and positive influence on these boards you really deserve some luck.  Thinking of you hun   

Westies - how are you my lovely, been thinking of you  

Ssltw - that is amazing news, I can well imagine you are in shock, you've been waiting for this BFP for a while.  Congratulations!!

Afm - tested again this morning, (11dp5dt), my lines are still going strong so I am keeping everything crossed that progress continues.  OTD not till tomorrow.


----------



## IloveWesties

So pleased that the lines are going strong for you Sapphire  Hope you can book your scan in tomorrow as I imagine it will be great to have that to look forward to over Christmas. Best of luck with everything x

ssltw - AMAZING news! Congratulations! So so pleased for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months x


----------



## trina123

Westies and pat so sorry its been a honor going through this with you without you ladies i would been in pieces sappphire and saltz welldone on your bfps


----------



## Catf2008

Pat I'm so sorry you got a bfn 

Ssltw congratulations on your BFP


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, patbaz.    I'm glad you have a plan, but I know it's rough, and unfair, and everything else. Will be thinking about you.  

ssltw, congratulations!!!  What wonderful news.  I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## ssltw

Thanks everyone!


----------



## angie5507

Congrats ssltw on your bfp xxx

Patbaz I'm so very sorry but so pleased you have a plan it's the same for me I made a plan if it doesn't work this time which clinic I will use cost etc ...doing that sort of helps me. Take care of yourself and have a great Christmas x

I haven't had any "symptoms" I'm in Liverpool at the mo with my sister for a weekend away which is nice bit of sight seeing and food hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## patbaz

Thanks ladies you are an amazing bunch of women. I am in my mums and she doesn't know about tx so I haven't cried yet. Not sure if that's a good thing or not. Maybe when I get home I will allow myself to cry or maybe not. It's a really horrible thing but life goes on and I have to pick myself up and dust myself off and start again. The credit card is going to take a bashing after xmas!!


----------



## Catf2008

Pany this is where I am at, yesterday was 8dp3dt and I had spotting when went to the loo last night also still some this morning, I have no AF type feeling but my cramping never sets in till she arrives in full flow


----------



## Moonaomimoo

*Patbaz* I'm so sorry. I think you're so strong especially managing to hold it in in front of your mum but make sure you take the time to cry when you get home and look after yourself. Def take the credit card for a spree and I hope the retail therapy does you some good. Thinking about you and big hugs.

Congrats *ssltw* and *sapphire* that's fab news and as the others have said hoping for a healthy 9 months. So happy for you.

*Angie* I think it's fab you're away when I had my chemical I'd fallen pregnant while at a weekend away in centerparcs with family I am adamant the relaxing and fun with loved ones helped even if mine was only short lived that month. Make sure you relax and enjoy yourself.

*Catf n pany* I had bleeding yesterday too which stopped and then none this morning so far. Just have to keep hoping. I'm like you catf I only have a 12 day luteal phase on a 29 day cycle usually so I thought 100% it was a spotting before period but who knows. I'm on nights tonight so all shift I'll be expecting evil AF to turn up. Wishing you all the luck that u get your positives


----------



## pookiepoo

Moona, one more day to go for you. So exciting,. Fingers crossed for good news in the morning.

Cat, hope the spotting stops. Your OTD must be same as me? When are you planning to test?


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thanks so much pany I'm so nervous......not sure when to test lol as my FMU would be when I wake up from my night shift at around 3pm tomorrow so might just see if AF is here instead and if not test on the 23rd. When I had my chemical I only ever got positive on my beta hcg so may ring doctors if AF doesn't show. I'm quite fortunate that because I work in the hospital the phlebotomist on our ward will do my bloods straight away as long as I have the request from the doctor so I find out pretty fast either way.

When do you test? Is it after Xmas?x.x


----------



## Catf2008

Well it's mainly just brown now and no more pink came out when I done the pessary this morning. My otd is the 26th pany but we were going to test 25th if AF doesn't show


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining could I just ask does anyone know what sensitivity tesco pregnancy tests are?! Xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Pretty sure they are 25mIu mrs A. Good luck with everything.

That sounds like a positive thing then catf. Keeping everything crossed for you.x.x


----------



## angie5507

I just vomited ...too early to be morning sickness?? I'm 6dpt


----------



## MrsA85

Aw thankyou.....I'm so confused as to whether it could be the pregnyl still in my system....but I last took it at 11.30pm last Sunday.....the nurses told me 7 days but then I've read that you will lose 1000 units a day and I had 5000 units.....which would take me to Friday night....I took the tesco this morning an I got a second line......it's very faint though....or do you think it could still be the pregnyl....  xx


----------



## Catf2008

Moonaomimoo said:


> That sounds like a positive thing then catf. Keeping everything crossed for you.x.x


I have mine crossed as usually when I spot its constantly a pink colour until AF arrives, so who knows at the moment


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Hi ladies 
having the worse day. 
I am 18 days past my 5dt (got my bfp last week) but started bleeding  this morning. 
Brown to red  with  a few clots then bk  yo brown. 
Wats  my chances  here  am breaking  my heart x


----------



## patbaz

Jo Jo phone your clinic or epau for reassurance huni. I'm sure it's fine x


----------



## supertrouper81

Wow, so many posts in such short time it's hard to keep up

*jojo<3: *I hope the bleeding stops soon. How many embryos did they transfer? I had 3 transferred when my DD was conceived and I bled almost constantly from 10dp until I was 9 weeks pregnant to the point that the doctors at the ER were certain I was miscarrying but it was probably the other embryos exiting my body. It is also quite common that the uterine lining is shedding according to its regular schedule even though you're pregnant.

*angie557: *3dt or 5dt? If it's 3dt then it's right about time for implantation being complete so symptoms could start if it was a well-mature embryo transferred.

*Moonaomimoo:* I know how you feel. I hate to POAS and having blood test is very uncommon in Sweden but last time I managed to convince my GP to do it. As it is Christmas holiday this time I will have to POAS but not sure I will have the guts to do it. Fingers crossed for you!

*ssltw *and *sapphire952:* Amazing news! Congratulations and healthy 9 months to the both of you! I hope to join you in the August/September-group later!

*patbaz: *So sorry for you! 

AFM, the "I am feeling so relaxed this time" was thrown out the window yesterday. Progesterone side effects kicked in x1000 - have never been so moody and raging. Spent most of the day screaming and yelling at hubby and DD and had the headache from hell. Better today though. But I am quite sure I had a lot more symptoms (from meds) last time around, this time I feel completely normal (except for the mood swings). No bloating, no frequent peeing, no AF pains, nothing. But still I have this very positive feeling.


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Called my clinic  and if it gets worse  i have  to call  bk, av to do  another pregnacy test  next  Sunday,to early  to scan  so just  have  to pray. 
Supertrouper they transfered  2 embryos. 
Did u have sore cramps? 
Am also doing the pessary which said  they said  can  make  u bleed so  am changing  how i do that. .
this is the  hardest  thing i have ever  done, i no u ladies understand  xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Jojo, try to take it easy and have couch rest...my clinic always say if you bleed, you need to lie down as much as possible. Keep up your fluids.
What will be will be, but bleeding is not always a bad thing, so keep faith


----------



## Blondie71

JoJo just copying this link on bleeding in early pg, it's really common than you think esp with ivf, you may even bleed quite frequently throughout (I did along with several other ladies and all was ok in the end).http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=322494.0

x


----------



## Blondie71

ps jojo bleeding is even more common with a twin pg so u never know that could be the case x


----------



## supertrouper81

jojo<3 said:


> Called my clinic and if it gets worse i have to call bk, av to do another pregnacy test next Sunday,to early to scan so just have to pray.
> Supertrouper they transfered 2 embryos.
> Did u have sore cramps?
> Am also doing the pessary which said they said can make u bleed so am changing how i do that. .
> this is the hardest thing i have ever done, i no u ladies understand xxx


Not sure about 'sour' but I did have a lot of cramps


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Jojo like the others have said Hun try to take it easy, get your feet up on the sofa and don't budge. I know it's easier said than done but you have to give your body a chance so please please try to relax. Thinking about you Hun and got everything crossed for you.

Mrs A I don't know much about pregnyl so I would just wait a couple more days and retest I know the waiting a hard but then at least you will be more certain of the results then.

Angus sorry you've been sick but on the other hand fantastic if it is a very early sign and the result is a BFP. Only time will tell. 

My bleeding has started again and don't know what to think right now. Thinking AF is going to come right on time tomorrow now. I don't usually spot before a period I've only done it once in the last year but still think it'll be a bfn. Either way I can start my clomid again next month and knew it would be a long shot this month. What's meant to be will be


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Thanks ladies, my oh has went to check  his cows  so my lovely mum  has took me to her house to rest, my work have just given me 2 weeks  off intill my scan so i can  give my body a fighting  chances.
hopefully  my angel's  r watchin over me.
thanks again xx


----------



## angie5507

Supertrooper I had a 5dt.


----------



## Catf2008

Jojo just try and rest, fingers crossed it will all be ok for you x


----------



## cat64

I'm now in a three week wait. My clinic want patients to test 10dp5dt and then at 17dp5dt if test positive, so my rollercoaster not quite finished. Had a panic earlier because had horrendous pain in tummy (no bleed). Doc on phone says it's nothing. Bloody felt like something! Lol. Turns out it might be wind!!!!! Morale to this story, don't panic until you need to.

Congrats to all BFPs!

Husband is already calling me a crazy pregnant lady. Nice lol x


----------



## angie5507

Oh cat I want to be called crazy pregnant lady instead of just crazy lol


----------



## worzelbug

Jojo, I have had all sorts if bleeding, I'm 7 weeks and I saw the heartbeat at 6w2d.  I have been told that the first was implantation or a drop in progesterone. It was brown mucusy and lasted 3 days (I think), then last Sat I had a big bleed, started bright red, ganged to watery brown, gritty brown, dark thick red(like syrup),then brown, then pink. They couldn't see anything on the scan to explain it and thought maybe the other embryo failed to stay or again progesterone. My consultant told my husband to put me to bed for a few days....I'm still on bed rest as my DH is not comfortable having me pottering too much.  I gave been quite distressed about these bleeds but some wonderful women on here came to my rescue and reassured me.  
I hope this can reassure you a little.  Just take it easy, put your feet up and do your best impression of relaxing!  Thinking of you and I hope everything settles down and gives you some peace of mind. xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Jojo, I don't have was lot to add other than I'm thinking of you and your stress and trials.  Xoxoxo, am sending you healthy thoughts and vibes and all things good. Xoxoxo


----------



## fellybabe

Today is my OTD and my embryos are still sticking. 
Still     
it should be 4-5 weeks now cos clear blue digital indicates 2-3 weeks


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats fellybabe


----------



## fellybabe

Thank you Pany


----------



## patbaz

Congrats fellybabe x


----------



## Sapphire952

Fellybabe - OTD for me too and it's still a BFP (clear blue now says 2-3).  Long may our embryos stick!! 

Thank you to everybody for your kind words and support.  This forum has been a lifeline for me.  In the new year, I look forward to seeing better news from those ladies who sadly got a BFN this time round. Wishing us all the best for a happy, successful 2015.


----------



## fellybabe

Congrats too @Sapphire


----------



## fellybabe

Thanks Patbaz x

Thanks to everybody. baby dust to all .....you all are amazing and you are all genuinely appreciated.


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Felly* and *Sapphire* - FANTASTIC! So pleased for you both - what a Christmas Present for you both!!   

*Cat64* - so glad you're OK and hurrah for being a crazy pregnant lady !!! 

*Jo Jo *- am so hoping you're OK, what a scary time - like the other ladies say, rest up and take care of yourself and really, really hoping for some good news in a few days from you 

*Moonaomimoo* how are you hon? Hoping you're feeling more positive and AF hasn't made an appearance yet 

*Supertrooper* I know EXACTLY what you mean ... I feel so snappy at the moment and am on such a see-saw, one minute I'm moody, the next I feel normal (ish) , then I feel really positive about everything, then I'm in floods of tears ...  it's so hard but hang on in there, you're doing really well!!

*AFM* - 3 days to OTD (if only the clinic were open ) and I am going to have to POAS on Christmas Day I think ... just not strong enough to hang on for an extra 2 days for the blood test on the 27th when the clinic re-opens, just terrified of ruining Christmas  I know there's never a good day to get bad news but Christmas Day would really, really suck!

Hope you're all hanging on in there and keeping sane ladies ... any tips for the last few days would be gratefully received


----------



## pookiepoo

Fingers and toes, I'm leaning towards not poas and do a beta on day 9. That would be Xmas eve. Not sure yet though....swing back and forward everyday.


----------



## wing and a prayer

Hi all, can I join. I'm 2dp5dt with two blast - one was 5AB. Only the morning of day two and I'm already loopy. Cramps. Twinges you name it I have it! Terrified after the last BFN when I also had twinges and cramps but trying to be logical that it's the aftermath of EC (18eggs) and ET plus the progesterone.  Don't know what we will do if this doesn't work. 

Congrats to all with BFPs and  To the BFNs. So sorry xxx


----------



## supertrouper81

*Wing and a prayer: *Welcome to the loony bin! 

*Fingers and toes: *Thanks! Can't you hold off with the POAS until the day after? If it's positive (which of course it will be) it will be a great Christmas gift. But if you feel like you don't want to focus too much on it (which of course you will anyway) you might want to hold it off one day

*Sapphire and Felly:* Great news! So happy for you! Best Christmas gift you could ask for!  

*Jojo: *Hang in there girl! Did I tell you that on one of my visits to the clinic the doctor, when she put the spatula in me and noticed how much blood was coming, asked in a horrified (!) tone 'has it been this much the whole time?'. You can imagine my feelings at that moment! But turned out everything was just fine! There are different speculations as to why but for some reason women who undergo IVF/ICSI/FET have a tendency to bleed during the first couple of weeks of pregnancy. I am sure everything is fine but to help you stay calm I would advise you to just lie on the sofa and let your spouse serve you

*cat64: *Hahaha, I know all about 'windy cramps'   Fingers crossed that the little one (ones?) in there is the one causing the wind!

AFM, have had some slight cramping on or off since yesterday. Slightly sore throat (have immune issues, but soreness not as bad as last time so far at least). Some minor nausea. Quite sore and firm boobs, the firmness I definitively can hold on to!  Thirsty and an irritated bladder. Nothing out of the ordinary compared to previous attempts, just generally less of each symptom so far.


----------



## ssltw

Congrats Felly! Amazing news


----------



## angie5507

Congrats to all bfp xxx

I fund this calculator don't know how accurate it is http://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator

/links


----------



## pookiepoo

Angie, that's too wishful thinking for me! I'm not tempted to look!


----------



## angie5507

It says my period would be due the 19th. .I can't even work out if that's true lol 

Which pregnancy test should I buy ..I've got a tesco 1 but want to buy a couple more


----------



## patbaz

Angie I've always found the first response early response ones very good. They are also on offer at the minute in tescos. Good luck sweetie x


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Afternoon  guys

Awe fingers and toes it is torture not knowing  i would enjoy  christmas  and may do the 26th or hang off for 27th. .

Great  news  on the    
 felly and Sapphire 
ladies all waitin to test  hang in there  not long to go.

Afm- just want to give a big   and say thank you to u all for the reassurance, 
i have  been resting  from yesterday.
Feel a bit  better today, i am down to a little brown discharge now so fingers crossed.
feel like am bk on the 2ww, roll  on retest 28th dec .
Still have sore boobies,and a bit sicky so am using them as a good sign .
Again thanks ladies to many names to list so big hug to all      xxx


----------



## patbaz

Great to hear that you're feeling better jojo. Try and rest as much as possible and otd will not be long coming round. I am hoping for good news for you x


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Thank you patbaz. Xxx


----------



## trina123

My thoughts are with you jojo how are you pat afm got more bloods in the morning the worries never end


----------



## patbaz

Trina I am doing as well as I possibly can be after the last 6 months I am dreading spending xmas day and Boxing Day with sil who is one week ahead of where I should be if my little pipsqueak had stayed with me in July. She does nothing but moan about being pregnant. She has no clue how lucky she is. But I will paint on my face and smile and do everything right. I am hoping af shows so it will give me an excuse to go to bed early with a hot water bottle. I have tummy ache already so maybe I will have the perfect excuse not to go out with them. 
By the way according to my mum the worry never ends and her youngest is 30!!


----------



## angie5507

Hey ladies I don't know what's got into me I'm having a bad day been crying all day I'm 7dp5dt today and feel nothing the 2nd and 3rd day after transfer I had those bad cramps and Pulling on ovaries sore boobs. Now nothing. I can't seem to stop crying even though my OTD is 28th why am I so upset now when I've got ages left


----------



## patbaz

Angie my lovely it's just your body responding to all the hormones you've been taking plus there could be extra in there from a little baba. Get your emotions out. It's good to have a cry. Remember that you've invested so much of yourself in this tx so it means the world and that's why we go a little cuckoo during the 2ww x


----------



## fellybabe

Ssltw-thanks...and how are u doing?

Thank you supertrouper81....wishing you all the best!

Finger and toes crossed..thanks ..xx


----------



## wing and a prayer

Angie      its such a head **** isnt it  The only thing I can say is that I have known so many on FF have a similar experience and go on to a BFP even when convinced it was BFN.  I honestly dont think that you can tell at this stage.  Im 2dp5dt and have loads of cramps but know in my heart it is the progesterone and aftermath of EC&ET.  

Im so scared to go to the toilet.  I bled a 5dp5dt last cycle and knew it was game over then so now terrified but my clinic are making me drink 2-3 litres of water so you can imagine how much fun Im having!!  Got some good news today that we have a little frostie (5AB blast) which considering this time last week we were told they had not found sperm in retrieval, then to be told we have found a few but mostly immotile and not looking good to then end up with 2 good blasts transfered and a frostie we are feeling really really really wierd


----------



## patbaz

Great news wing and a prayer. Try not to worry about last tx. This is a new tx and so a new experience so don't compare them. Just try and enjoy being PUPO x


----------



## pookiepoo

I have two frer at home. Yikes!


----------



## patbaz

Pany try to hold off as long as you can sweetie because a false negative could ruin your Christmas. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you sweetie xx


----------



## supertrouper81

*wing and a prayer,* great news!

*angie*, that's completely 'normal' (you know, based on the circumstances)!  It beats the "The Exorcist"-type raging outbursts that come out of me


----------



## angie5507

What's really upsetting me right now is realising that for the rest of my life if I want to have children I will have to do this I won't be one of those lucky women that will have a surprise pregnancy right now im so teary and angry at the same time


----------



## supertrouper81

Oh how I know how you feel   it sucks, it really does! But once you get your BFP, and then sit with your DD or DS (or maybe both or 2 of each) you won't mind, at least not as much


----------



## patbaz

Angie I have been ttc for 8 years and after 6 tx 2 MC and a lap and I still have days like that. It's ok to feel that way. You've been dealt a crappy hand but like everything else it's what you do about it that counts and you're doing all you can to have your baby. It means that when your precious bundle arrives it will be loved even more. My friend had her first tx at 40 and had a gorgeous baby boy. During her maternity she got a surprise bfp and now has two gorgeous kids. Take hope from that because I do xx


----------



## angie5507

The guilt is another thing my bf has super sperm absolutely nothing wrong with him at all both of my tubes have been removed and it hurts my heart knowing if he found someone with no problems he would have his family neither of us have any children and sometimes I can't even face him.
Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## patbaz

Angie if he found somebody new he wouldn't have you and I'm sure that that is not an option for him x


----------



## angie5507

I'm really sorry I'm throwing myself a pity party I really know life isn't as bad as it feels right now and in fact I'm really lucky. Sorry ladies thanx again for the understanding and thank you Pat your right xx


----------



## patbaz

Hey angie the whole point of this forum is to get support so never apologise for needing help huni x


----------



## jend0906

Angie - sorry to hear you're feeling down but the others are right it's completely normal. You have been through so much with all the meds and hormones and the 2ww is just torture (I've been through it more times than I ever imagined at the start). Allow yourself to cry, get all those emotions out. Lots of luck x


----------



## Catf2008

Sending you lots of hugs angie, this road can be so hard and sometimes it hard to understand why our bodies don't work how they should x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thanks for asking fingers and toes. I've been very quiet today as I've had my bfn today and a bloody ****ty visit from AF! I hate that cow AF but she turns up anyway. I try my hardest to stay positive but I hate it as every month passes I long to be a mum more n more and hate that my body doesn't get in line and agree with me so tears and feeling sorry for myself today. 

Angie I understand what you mean I feel that I will have a child at some point but makes me worry for the future to go through this and to have to face it all again is scary and I've always wanted 3 children.

Oh well there u go I'm out but at least u can start my clomid again tomorrow  .x.x


----------



## angie5507

I'm really sorry moona good luck with your next steps   xx


----------



## fellybabe

Am so  sorry Moona


----------



## wing and a prayer

Story moona hope you are ok


----------



## trina123

Mona im so sorry angie i had major break downs to my husband is fine and i think that at times but he loves you and you in this together pat just try and blank it out some women just dont no how lucky they are i so praying next is your time afm going hospital again today for bloods my backache has got worse and cramps its not looking good and maybe like this till they can scan me i was on the other threads but cant face baby talk right now till i no


----------



## patbaz

Moona I'm sorry huni. Take heart though at least you can start again immediately and please God next month will be a different outcome x

Trina I'm sorry you're so worried but glad you're going to hospital to get checked. It's probably your body adjusting to the pregnancy. Good luck today x


----------



## pookiepoo

Moona,
m so sorry. Try to relax and have a lovely Christmas with plans for a brighter 2015. As you know, it's not game over, just a small set back and you have all the chances in the world to succeed!


----------



## pookiepoo

I woke up at five as usual this morning. But let fmu go as DH told me not to test today. 
8dpd5t!

I'm trying to play the negative outcome in my head so Im better prepared. I know zita west and other promote visualisation, but Im too scared to hope. This time, I'm just too scared. Maybe it's because it's been every other bfn....


----------



## patbaz

Pany it's only natural to be nervous huni. Being too scared to test is something I can relate to. You will know when it feels right for you. I am wishing you all the luck in the world sweetie xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thanks so much ladies. I'm so glad I started using this site the support you ladies give is amazing and you've kept me sane. All the luck in the world to all of you and hope to hear of more BFP's soon.

Over to the January wait I go and clomid to be taken.x.x


----------



## angie5507

I'm 8dp5dt and nothing no symptoms and negative test using the tesco brand


----------



## patbaz

Angie it's still early huni. Wait until otd and see what that brings. I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Angie I had bfns from Friday  6dp5dt  until today 10dp5dt when I got a bfp. Today I used FRER the other days Amazon cheapies, it prob is too early and cheap test aren't as reliable 
Good luck  
Xx


----------



## cat64

Hi angie, I got a bfn from tesco but the first response I had a faint line. Don't rate the tesco ones much x


----------



## trina123

Ladies need help was getting very bad back pain they did my bloods gone up to 1800 but nothing on the scan they want me to go back at 530 freaking out


----------



## patbaz

Try to stay calm huni. The fact that your bloods are a high number is a very good thing. 5:30 won't be long coming around. Is your dh with you?? Maybe he can give you some support?  Sending you lots of hugs huni x


----------



## LaraLoo

So sorry Moonaomimoo, sending love and hugs.  

Angie - I also had a complete meltdown yesterday - pity party for one - but today is a new day and I actually slept through the night so feeling much more human!  On the testing front the first response ones I think are the most sensitive at 12.5 mIU but 8dp is early to test.  Hang in there, I had no symptoms before my BFP last month, then sadly my immune system got to my embies.  Hoping for better results on the 29th.

Mrsctobe - you got a BFP today  YAY!!!  

trina123 - High numbers are good, try to keep as calm as possible.  Sending positive vibes your way. xo


----------



## patbaz

Mrsctobe congrats on your bfp have a healthy 9 months x


----------



## trina123

Pat they think it migh growing in the tubes


----------



## LaraLoo

patbaz - just read about your BFN.  So sorry honey. xo


----------



## patbaz

Oh Trina my lovely I am so sorry you're going through this. I will say a prayer that when you have your scan later that there will be a little baby to be seen exactly where it should be. xx


----------



## patbaz

Lara it's not my first bfn but hopefully it will be my last. Already booked in for my review next week looking to start again. Having a plan helps me also nothing compares to the waiting for MC when you know your baby is dead. So I'm not hurting as much this time.


----------



## LaraLoo

Glad you've got a plan to focus on and I totally agree with you, having something to focus on keeps me going!  It's a long old slog for sure. xo


----------



## pookiepoo

Trina,  I hope the scan will show different results later today


----------



## Podgeley

So sorry to hear about your BFNs Moona and Patbaz - thinking of you   

Trina thinking of you too and sending you hugs   and positive vibes   - I have everything crossed that your scan will show good news   

Angie - hang in there, think if might be too early to get a positive but I know how difficult it is to wait!  Think I will be using FRER!   

Congratulations mrsctobe!     Brilliant news!

  Laraloo I think I am 2 days ahead of you - test on 27th and am slowly sending myself   trying not to symptom spot (but of course I am) and remain positive!  

Also I have become addicted to FF at the mo - hearing how all you other lovely ladies are coping on the 2ww is keeping me a bit saner than I would be I think?!  

Podge
xx


----------



## LaraLoo

Podge - I think we cycled at around the same time last month as well!     for BFPs all round.

On the symptom spotting front I just don't trust my body anymore as everything I'm feeling is all down to the hCG and progesterone injections, lots of pulling and twinges etc, trying not to read too much into anything until OTD!  Been there, done that!  xo


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thanks for congrats, so kind of you all  
My otd is 27th so I have cheated and tested early, I take my hat off to the ones of you that wait.
I am stopping myself get too excited as had 2 bfps  this year that ended in early mc, hoping 3rd lucky  
Trina  hope it goes ok later today  
Xmas hugs to all xxx


----------



## angie5507

Congrats to Mrs and all of you who have got bfp.

Sometimes when I read your messages to me it brings me to tears you don't know me yet have given me so much support and understanding it's unreal I've dragged myself out of bed and having a chat with hubby


----------



## angie5507

Trina I'm praying for you xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congratulations mrsctobe. So happy for you.

Again thanks for the sympathies everyone I know you all are so genuine with everything you put so I appreciate it loads.

Keeping fingers crossed for everyone.

Trina I'm also sorry you're going through this and praying it's not an ectopic. I understand this wait must be awful and can't imagine what you're feeling but got everything crossed that hopefully when you go back everything will be ok. Massive hugs.x.x.


----------



## pookiepoo

8dpd5t....AF type cramps and a pinkish watery something came.....
Think this is AF pushing thru!


----------



## LaraLoo

Pany, I had implantation bleeding last time at 6 and 7 days pt along with cramping so try not to panic it could be the embies settling in for the 9 month stay!


----------



## pookiepoo

Thanks Lara 
I'm crying my eyes out. Still don't dare to test


----------



## LaraLoo

I know sweetie, try not to panic, have a good sob, make yourself a cuppa and watch some rubbish on TV for a bit.  I wouldn't test yet as it's too early and seeing a BFN would make me worse.  

And sorry to be graphic but this might help, my implantation bleed was super light pink and watery and I had it once on day 6 and once on day 7 when wiping.  I did get my BFP but then my immune system went all attack mode.  My immune system is a total dick.  Looks like we're on the same immune protocol!

Sending you big hugs and PMA!!    xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Lara sorry about your mc. I had one two mc this year probably because of immune. They couldn't find another reason. 
I've had all the immune tx in the world before this FET (except ivig)... 

I'm on prontogest injections and crinone, so baffled if AF is so strong to break thru!


----------



## LaraLoo

I'm on intralipid infusions every 2 weeks, Prednisolone, Neupogen, Prontogest, Clexane, along with all the other goodies and supplements.  I'm like a human pin cushion but it will be worth it when we all get our BFPs!!  It would be nice to sit down without wincing though.    xo


----------



## angie5507

Pany try not to worry I've heard people bleed but remain pregnant rest and try not to panic xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Oh, Pany, I'm sorry you're feeling so blue.   Agree with the suggestion to try to distract yourself with something silly. I feel like infertility should be called "the waiting disease" -- it's enough to try the patience of a saint.


----------



## pookiepoo

Thank you so much. My mum called from the other side of world to calm me down. 
And you girls are so helpful. 
The spotting has stopped for now. Drinking tea and chocolate watching crap TV.


----------



## patbaz

Keep the PMA up Pany. There's nobody like your mum when you're feeling down


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*LaraLoo* I'm so with you! I can hardly sleep if I roll onto my boobs / stomach / **** I'm in pain ... basically I have to balance on my hip ... which is proving tricky!!  slightly different meds for me, prednisolone, clexane, aspirin and gestone which sounds a bit easier than yours and I had intrallipids a couple of weeks ago - it REALLY sucks doesn't it?! Stlll, I've had a chemical and 3 early MC now so really hoping all these bloody meds fix it  and yes, when we have our BFPs it'll ALL be worth it !!  I'm POAS Christmas Day - is that the same as you?

*Pany* try not to panic my love - I know that's easier said than done, but so many women have been through the same and got a BFP. Sending you so much love and hoping you'll be laughing about this in a couple of days time 

*MrsOct* - CONGRATULATIONS!!! So how far post ET are you? Did you have 2 put back by any chance? I only ask because my friends who've tested positive 4 days before have had 2 babies on board!!  

*Trina* - how are you? Thinking of you lots and hoping it's good news for you 

*Podge* - if you find a cure for the insanity, please do share, I'd LOVE to know what it is!! Hope you're OK and hanging on in there! 

*Moonaomimoo *and *Patbaz* I'm so sorry ladies

I'm so sorry to anyone I've missed - I've been AWOL for a couple of days and I can't go back far enough to read everyone's messages 

PMA everyone - and try to stay sane!


----------



## LaraLoo

Finger and toes crossed - I'm booked in for all my blood tests (b-hCG, progesterone, white blood cells) and another infusion on the 29th, DH's birthday so really praying for some good news!  

Were you on an immune protocol before your MCs or is this a new protocol for you?  I was on a milder version, my steroids were lower, I'd only had one infusion during my last ET as there was a delay getting my NK results back, and I wasn't on the neupogen so hopefully this should all help my little beans to stick and stay!  

Trying not to POAS this time around but I'm sure the urge will get the best of me!  Hope it's the best Christmas Day for you!! xo


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Hey *LaraLou* ... No first time on any sort of protocol for immunes, obviously will be delighted if it works but also a bit frustrated that it's taken so long to get to the bottom of the problem!!! I have everything crossed for you on the 29th and thanks ... DH is totally off the hook for presents this year if a £5 pregnancy test comes up trumps!!

*pany* how are you feeling today ? Hope you've got your PMA back!!

*Mooanimo* And *patbaz*how are you? Really hoping you are surrounded with love and support and are being kind to yourselves 

*AFM* have been feeling pretty positive for the last few days ... Until today  . Thanks to my history I have a higher chance than most of an ectopic (15% now) so have been worrying that even if I get a BFP I can't get too excited ... I don't know if that's sensible, or if I'm just being hormonal or what really ?! Hoping to wake up tomorrow feeling better ... Am absolutely going to POAS as it's technically my OTD so hoping I get good news AND I'm allowed to get excited!


----------



## patbaz

Fingers and toes. I am hoping you get happy news sweetie. I know a bfp won't mean the end of the worry huni but it will be a step in the right direction. 

Thanks for thinking about me. Af showed up yesterday and tbh I'm in a lot of pain but that's life. I've booked myself a www nail appointment for this morning so looking forward to that 

Ladies just in case I don't get the chance later I want to wish you all a merry Christmas and I hope that 2015 sees us all with big fat pregnant bellies at some stage. Love to you all. 

Pat
xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Ladies, I had my first beta done today. 243 9dpd5t!!
Careful happiness, but very pleased!

Thank you so much for you all you supper yesterday when I had my big meltdown!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Oh, Pany!!!! I'm so excited for you I think I might cry! (Of course, EVERYTHING makes me cry now.) Congratulations!   

Here's hoping this will be the one.  

P.S. Pat, glad to hear you are looking after yourself.


----------



## LaraLoo

Yay *Pany*!!!! Delighted for you!! 

Hope you're enjoying the pampering *Pat*.

*Finger and toes crossed* I had a complete melt down the other day, it's all the crazy hormones and meds wreaking havoc so try not to be too hard on yourself. I know the risks are there but you also have an 85% of not having an EP.  xo


----------



## Podgeley

Pany that is wonderful news - soo pleased for you!   

Pampering sounds like a fab idea Pat - enjoy yourself!

How are you Trina?  Thinking of you 

I think I am where you were yesterday Pany!  
Having a meltdown as have serious AF signs and symptoms plus some pinky red blood!    
Did you do a POAS?
Seriously think it hasn't worked but will have to wait till Saturday (getting bloods done then) to be sure.

Hope everyone else is feeling positive?!


----------



## patbaz

Pany I am sooo delighted for you huni. Your beta number sounds really strong. Have a happy healthy 9 months sweetie x

Crazyhorse thanks for the hug doll x


----------



## angie5507

Well done Pany a great 9 months on its way!

I'm having af feelings today not cramps but the other feeling tested again this morning of course negative to be honest I expected it. I'm already completing my form for the new clinic. How long should I break before starting a new cycle? Today I am 9dp5dt


----------



## patbaz

Angie firstly I'm very sorry that you got your bfn huni. It's never easy getting that news. About how long to wait to cycle every clinic differs. I'm hoping to start on my next ag after this one but have meeting with my consultant next Tuesday so I will know then.


----------



## angie5507

Hmm yep I wanted to start in Feb or the end of so that would be 2 months time. I'm going to test on my OTD with hope in my heart but I want to be realistic to


----------



## pookiepoo

Thanks ladies.
Angie, I would test again on day 10. Just in case.


----------



## wing and a prayer

Angie & Pat - hope you are ok     

Pany - huge congrats     

Tomorrow is 5dp5dt for me and last cycle this is the day AF came so as much as I am looking forward to chrimbo I just want it to be out the way as OTD is monday and too scared to test before.  Taking extra progesterone this time but feel crampy etc basically the same as last time and just hoping you really cant tell if its worked or not at this stage!!! xxxx


----------



## emmapoppy

Hi everyone hope it's ok to add my two cents on here.....having read many of the updates on here there is such a range of emotions aren't there?! I happen to be in somewhat of a pickle about the whole 2ww. I have irregular periods ranging from 30 to 60 days, I have pretty much non existent ovulation but just over two weeks ago I had some quite clear signs which has made me hopeful. My main pickle is when should I test, how often, once a week maybe until AF? It's so stressful why doesn't my body just work!!!!!!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Fingers and toes thanks for asking. I'm good actually I think I knew the chances this month were low and I have to take my clomid day 2 to day 6 of cycle so it re-focuses my mind I think. Also like the others have said everything crossed and the 85% chance of no ep from a BFP is something to stay positive about. Really hoping for the best news for you. 

Congratulations pany. Hoping everything continues to run smoothly for you.

Podgeley it isn't over until the fat lady sings and in this case I'm calling Aunt Flo the fat lady. Keep positive Hun and got everything crossed for you.

Hi emmapoppy. That must be awful not knowing where you stand with your periods. I'm a regular as clockwork girl and the wait is bad enough then. You need to really at least wait 14 days from your day you potentially felt you ovulated as that will give any embryo the chance of implanting properly and the hcg level to be high enough. Good luck.x.x


----------



## Teeinparis

Moon - do you have to stick with Clomid?  I would go off of it for three months if you ovulate and get ready for IVF.  But then Clomid made me crazy!!! Plus with endo etc you may need a bit more help no?


----------



## FreyaRun

Just a quick hello and huge congrats pany and other bfp-ers!!

Hugs and xoxo to those with BFNs.  . 

Off to the January thread....


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*freya* best of luck honey, and thanks for all your support ... Keep us posted  And hoping to see your BFP on here in 4 little weeks!

*pany * amazing news!!! So pleased for you ... I hope to join you in the preggers club tomorrow but won't have a beta til 27th ... I have no idea what the numbers mean but I know it's a great start for you - let us know if that's high enough to be twins!!!   

*Moonaomimoo* thanks so much and sending you lots of love 

*Wingandaprayer* 4 days to go is torture but at least it's just 4 days and they should be pretty busy! If you don't want to be tempted to test just move your POAS tests as far from the loo as possible ! I've managed to hold off til OTD (tomorrow) but I won't pretend it's been easy!

*Angie * I'm devastated for you hon. Please do try again in the morning, you never know it could be a late implant  As for starting again my clinic recommends three months between cycles to get your body back to normal before you fill it full of hormones again but each clinic is different. Sending you so much love xxx

*PatBaz* thanks ... Me too of course, you've been so supportive - it means so much 

*AFM* Just a few hours to go ... Wish I could test tonight but going to hold off!!
I will of course let you all know but whatever happens ladies, thank you all so much for your support, for keeping me sane and for all the lovely PMA ... Happy Christmas  To all of you ... Hoping you have a stress-free time, get lots of love & support and of course ...  To all xxx


----------



## angie5507

Good luck Freya!!!
Good luck to BFP!!!
Good luck to BFN!!!
Good luck to those who are still waiting this year is your year be positive!

Hope everyone has a great Christmas and a better new year.

Update: really bad pains in my ovaries that pulling sensation again! Can't bend down or laugh too much it's so painful!


----------



## patbaz

Angie could it be mild ohss?? Give your clinic a ring.


----------



## angie5507

I did they told me they doubt it as I didn't over stim they only collected 12 eggs


----------



## Catf2008

Merry Christmas to you lovely ladies

My otd isn't until tomorrow, however we tested a day early and I got my first ever BFP, just hope baby remains sticky as I have had some spotting/light bleeding the last few days


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations cat. What a wonderful thing to wake up to on xmas morning xx

Angie how are you feeling petal??


----------



## worzelbug

Cat- what a lovely way to start Christmas! Congratulations.  Have a wonderful day and enjoy the moment! xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Oh, Catf, Merry Christmas!!!!  So very pleased for you.


----------



## wing and a prayer

Congrats Catf, what a lovely christmas pressie xxxxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats cat!  

Angie, hope you're ok.


Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## cat64

Congrats Catf !!! I had to do my second test at day 22 and it's positive. What a lovely xmas present for you. X


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Congratulations *Catf* ...   Brilliant news!

Sorry I haven't got time for more personals but sending everyone love and Christmas Cheer ... We got a  This morning too! Still in shock and not getting over-excited (sadly) but we couldn't have asked for a better Christmas present!


----------



## angie5507

Congrats  cat that's such a wonderful Christmas present! Hope you have a wonderful 9 months xx

I'm ok still teary in private but I'm sure I will be fine hopefully this is the worst day I will have and it will be onwards and upwards from now on. Sorted out finances and can go again so not all lost.
my christmas wish is that we all get our bfp and those who have them continue and have bouncing babies.
I had a dream last night that I got bfp I'm taking it as a sign!!

Now I have bfn do I have to go to a different forum


----------



## angie5507

Congrats fingers xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats fingers! I knew you'd be a BFP!


----------



## Catf2008

Congrats fingers and toes x


----------



## patbaz

Congrats fingers and toes I hope you have a happy healthy 9 months


----------



## FreyaRun

Congrats fingers and toes!!  Yayayaya!!

Angie, I keep checking in here just because I want to know how some of you have gotten on with testing and because of all the support I received here.  There is a January 2ww thread that some of us have moved to...since we'll be there soon!  Come join !


----------



## Geebee

Merry xmas to all hope your dreams come true x


----------



## cat64

Possibly bad news from me.....despite positive test this morning on two different brands I had a watery bleed. It's stopped now but feel like my symptoms are diminishing by the second. I'm told by nhs doc it doesn't sound like a miscarriage but it doesn't sound good does it. I'm praying we will be ok. I thought it was too good to be true.


----------



## patbaz

Try to stay positive cat lots of ivf ladies bleed all through pregnancy. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*freya, patbaz, catf, Pany * (ha! You should have told me  ) * Angie * thank you all for the messages! Trying not to get carried away just yet, but obviously we're over the moon! It's so unfair that even when we get good news, we can't enjoy it, but we're so grateful to have made it over the first hurdle!

*patbaz* how are you doing? Early bleeding doesn't mean bad news ... So many women have bleeding in the early stages, please try not to worry too much. Have you got a beta booked?

Hoping you're all watching rubbish tele with your feet up and being well looked after ... Much love to all of you and really hoping to see a lot more BFPs on here very soon


----------



## jkb70

Merry Christmas, hope everyone managed to enjoy the festivities yesterday, even in the midst of this tortuous 2ww.
Well after a very restless night, I tested at 3.30am and got a BFP.
One more hurdle over, but as we all know the anxiety doesn't end with those 2 lines, a few more to go but here's hoping that my 19 year wait is finally over.
Wishing all due to test - BFP's and a sticky, happy 2015
Wishing all those with BFN's, a successful 2015
And all those with BFP's, here's to getting over the next few hurdles and getting our summer babes.
Take care
Jaki


----------



## Catf2008

Congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Wow, I step away for a little while and a lot happens on here!

Huge congrats to Cat64, Fingers and Toes, and jkb!!!  

Angie, I'm really sorry things didn't work out for you this time.  Here's hoping next cycle will be the one for you.


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*jkb* congratulations!    Welcome to the club!

I know exactly what you mean but like I said ... We've made it over the first hurdle  Xx


----------



## patbaz

Jkb and fingers and toes congratulations x

Fingers and toes I think you have me mixed up with someone else. I had a bfn on the 21st huni x


----------



## angie5507

Congrats jkb!!
I love hearing about bfp gives me so much hope!! 

Can I ask does anyone get a beta test after bfn?


----------



## patbaz

Hey angie. I never saw the point in getting one as if I saw a very low number it would give me hope where as a POAS is neg that's it all over. I don't think I would want to know if I had a chemical pregnancy!


----------



## angie5507

I was reading about a few people who kept getting bfn but had a beta and the pregnancy was successful I was just wondering if everyone had a beta normally ...this was my first cycle so not sure the normal procedure


----------



## patbaz

Every clinic varies huni. My clinic don't do beta unless you ask. But if it makes you feel better to have it done then ask clinic for it hope you're ok x


----------



## cat64

Update from me: my bleeding has stopped completely which is a relief. I really wish my clinic did blood tests. I've got a feeling they will just ask me to do ANOTHER test in 7 days which makes it a 4 week wait!!!! I have to take comfort in the fact this was my first pregnancy positive. Ever! It's the not knowing is what hurts. Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

So sorry *patbaz* that was meant for *cat* 

*cat *if you go to an early pregnancy unit at your local hospital they may take bloods if you're worried because of the bleeding?


----------



## LaraLoo

Cat64 - my GP will refer to my local hospital for blood tests but results take a few days to come back which is why I travel into London for same day results. Perhaps that might be an option if you want some quick answers? I'd be going a tad crazy if I had to POAS every 7 days.

*jkb70, Cat64, Catf, Fingers and Toes*   Delighted to see you with your BFPs!!

-L xo


----------



## supertrouper81

I hope you all have had a great Christmas!

*Fingers and toes*, *Pany *, *catf2008 * and *jkb70*: Wow, what a great Christmas present you've got!!! So happy for you girls!  

*Cat64: *Great news regarding the second test and that the bleeding has stopped! Bleeding in early pregnancy is extremely common amongst IVF'ers. I bled A LOT from about 5 to 10 weeks of pregnancy, and DD stuck with us and is now singing songs from "Frozen" next to me.

*angie: *I am so sorry for you hun!  I hope next cycle will prove successful!

AFM, I am 8dp3dt and not much happening. The occasional twists and twinges, night sweats last night (had them at 7-8 dp3dt last time as well) and sore bbs. But nothing significant. Keeping myself very occupied to not over analyze.


----------



## cat64

Thank you ladies for the advice. There is a epu not too far from me so will go in if I get anymore danger signs. I feel like I'm in limbo - this thread or the pregnancy one. I'm not sure what I am at the minute  x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies thank you for all your messages hope your all having a good Christmas welldone to all the bfps and sorry for the bfns afm been in hospital all over xmas had scans and bloods they found the sac at last and put me on different pain killers they do not no whats causing the pain


----------



## patbaz

Trina good news that they found they sac. I hope they find the cause of your pain soon huni. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Angie, I wouldn't bother getting a beta unless you have reason to believe you're pregnant. I had a faint positive on my chemical, had it confirmed by beta hcg then the pregnancy ended 5 days after finding out. It made me feel worse I think knowing I was pregnant then lost it. It's up to you love obviously and all us ladies would offer you support whatever you decide.

Hope everyone had an amazing Christmas and congratulations to all the ladies with your BFP's       So so happy for you all and what great pressies!! Good luck to the next 9 months.x.x


----------



## angie5507

I'm so annoyed my otd is tomorrow and I still need to test even though I know the outcome


----------



## cat64

I'm sorry Angie, it must be frustrating. Hope it goes quickly got you. 

Afm, I went to the clinic today and the good news is that I don't have to do another test. My scan has been booked so I need I put it to the back of my head cos it's not for a while. I did contact epu and they called me today to advise me of the procedure. It's good to know I've got a contact point if I need it. Thanks ladies for giving me the heads up. I really appreciate it. I never knew something like that existed. Thanks again. Xxx x


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*cat* SO glad to hear that, I know it's impossible to relax but hoping you're a bit more settled now and glad you know where to go if you do need reassurance 

*angie* I'm so sorry, it was the same for us on our last cycle and it's dreadful 

*moonaomimoo* hope you had a fab Christmas too, and are hanging on in there 

*Trina* you poor darling, I'm so sorry you're going through all this and really hoping they get to the bottom of it all soon, hoping you're at least not in pain anymore 

*Supertrooper* love your comment about your DD! It was the same for me (still us) no real symptoms except peeing in the middle of the night for the last couple of days on the 2ww ... Stay sane and 

*laralou * how are you doing hon?

*AFM* We were told today I am 'very pregnant' !! It's 2 days later than a normal first beta but my levels today was 844 ... They can't say for certain yet of course, but it may be twins !!! We are now completely in shock, and of course no more relaxed but trying to be pleased and excited as well as nervous!

Much love ladies xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats fingers! That's very high! What day are you post transfer?


----------



## angie5507

I really love this group I hope we don't lose contact I'm so happy for those who have had excellent news!! So exciting


----------



## angie5507

Fingers and toes did you do anything different this time around?


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies part from back pain cramps ive had nothing no sore boobs but im trying to stay calm lol pat how are you good to see so much good news on here cat so happy the bleeding has stopped epu would do a scan for yoy as well my local hospital has helped me more then my clinc


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thanks for asking fingers and toes I'm doing well thank you. Had a very strange period this month since my chemical....anyone else had a chemical tell me anything about  strange periods? I spotted for days and days and then suddenly today I've bled so much I leaked everywhere (again tmi) but that's very strange for me. Abit worried now that I've taken my clomid on the wrong dates :/ also made me wonder if I'd had another potential chemical this month but prob not just overthinking probably.

Thats such a great hcg result too Hun n really excited for you-potential twins that's AMAZING. Keep us posted on here when you've had the scan can't wait to hear.

Angie I'm sorry hunni you're doing so well on here n it will happen. This site is great and so glad I decided to come on it instead of being stubborn and trying to deal with it all myself.x.x


----------



## Babypigmy

Hello lovely ladies,

I have been following the thread for the last few weeks and been using the site for years! Congrats to all the ladies who have a BFP and lots of baby dust to those who are still waiting.

We have been having IVF since 2007 and we have just had our last frostie replaced on the 19th and today I am so excited to say we have got our very first BFP cannot describe how we are feeling.   :  

Just wanted to say trying for a baby can be hard work but never give up because one day it will work.

X x x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies its over for me been bleeding since last night docter thinks miscarriage things have not been right from the start


----------



## Sapphire952

Trina - I'm so sorry to hear this hun, it's been a rough ride for you this time.  Xxxx


----------



## Sapphire952

Baby pigmy - congratulations to you! A BFP after all this time, you must be over the moon.  Wish you all the best xx


----------



## spudlin

I'm a week into my 2ww, testing Friday and I've been up all night with diarrhoea and now I'm worrying that this may affect my outcome on Friday  
I Dr googled and some things I read said it can be due to the meds, so wondering if anyone else experienced anything similar or have I just got a bug


----------



## Catf2008

I had that during my 2ww and got a bfp, so try not to worry


----------



## Catf2008

Trina I'm so sorry to hear that, I'm truly gutted for you


----------



## angie5507

Trina I'm so sorry take good care of yourself x


----------



## spudlin

Thanks cat, guess I'm just overthinking as you do in this crazy world  

And I guess I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today cos I've been awake most of the night on the loo


----------



## Catf2008

It's hard not to over think things, I was the same during the 2ww, it's really horrible you analysis everything


----------



## cat64

So sorry Trina, you've been through so much. Get plenty of rest and eat some lovely treats.


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Trina * I'm so sorry my love, please look after yourself - it's so unfair 

*Pany* that was 13 days after 3dt (to 16 days after EC) back tomorrow for more bloods so will keep you posted!

*Angie* yes, all different this time - short protocol instead of long, different clinic and intrallipids to fight my killer cells. How are you doing hon? I know tiday is your OTD 

*babypigmy* congratulations! Xxx


----------



## ej11nn

Hi, I'm new to this site and looking for a bit of help and support. I'm 26yrs old, my husband and I have been ttc for 3yrs. I was diagnosed with pcos when I was 16 and have always had this feeling that I will never have my own child   . We've been having ivf for just over a year. I'm currently on my 2nd cycle. First ivf cycle I had 1 fresh put back which failed, then had 2 frozen which also failed. With both I had cramps and no spotting. With the cycle I'm on now I'm having cramps and headach and have had some sharp pains but no spotting, my boobs aren't sore and i just feel it hasnt worked  . I have my blood test on Wednesday (new years eve) and wondered if anyone has gone through this and had a positive results? Or has felt the same way i do and was able to fall pregnant? Thanks in advance.


----------



## angie5507

I'm ok Fingers and Toes it was as expected and I didn't hold on to unnecessary hope so wasn't disappointed this morning I've already chosen a new clinic sent in my details so awaiting a call! Hope you are well and feeling great!


----------



## jend0906

Sorry about the bfn Angie but glad it wasn't a huge disappointment. I got a bfn early on my last cycle so had time to get my head around it before otd. Glad you have a plan for next steps, wishing you lots of luck.

Trina - so sorry to read your news, take care of yourself


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*ej11nn*, hi I'm just starting my second cycle and just wanted to wish you best of luck. Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## ej11nn

Thanks Jam&Cream. best of look to you for your 2nd cycle X


----------



## Cloudy

Hey honey I have moved you to this section as I think you will find more people in your position in this area and probably get a few more responses.

Good luck for NYE      

Xxx


----------



## ej11nn

Thank you Cloudy X


----------



## Babypigmy

Ej11nn this is exactly how I have been feeling!! I am 9dp5dt today and I got my first BFP today! So hold in there this time will be your time! X x x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congratulations babypigmy. That's absolutely fantastic news. Good luck to the future.

Trina I'm so sorry Hun. You've literally been on an emotional rollercoaster and I'm so sorry you got the outcome you did. It's easy to say but difficult to actually do but try your hardest to look after yourself. Thoughts r with u n your partner.

Angie sorry yours is confirmed love as well the heartbreak doesn't get any easier. Glad you've got a plan though and are staying as positive as you can.x.x


----------



## angie5507

Can anyone tell me how long it should take for AF to show up I've stopped taking all meds 2 days ago.


----------



## vicxcx1986

Hi, angie, did you get a blood test or take a test  to get a negative?, as in the past with my failed  treatment  my af came a day or 2 before my blood test.. usually anywhere from 10-14 days past Embryo transfer..


----------



## angie5507

Yes I've taken a few stick tests but I was told the progesterone was keeping af at bay but I've stopped now so wondering how long it will take. I hoping it comes before I go back to work.


----------



## FreyaRun

Trina and Angie, so sorry for it all!  Xoxo and huge hugs! 

Baby pigmy, wow!!  And ya for you, so happy, it sounds like you've been through a lot!  Xoxo


----------



## wing and a prayer

Trina and Angie   I'm so sorry and hope your dreams come true in 2015 xxx

Baby pigmy, ej11n Congratulations. Hope everything is smooth for the next 9mths

Morning girls. I can't believe I am typing this but tested today at 9dp5dt and it's a    Feeling very numb to be honest and we can't believe it!!!!! But there was deffo 2 lines on the test. My clinic (lister) phone lines don't open until 2nd so we have to wait some more!!!!!


----------



## Babypigmy

Congratulations Wing and Prayer   and everything is going to run smoothly for both of us now x x

Thanks FreyaRun we have been through it but now it doesn't seem that bad lol! 

Going to call clinic if open later but not sure what they will say because I tested early. I suppose I don't care much.

Not slept very well I kept waking up with my head saying you are pregnant and then could get back to sleep. Suppose I can get away with a disco nap later in the day now though   x x


----------



## angie5507

Congrats wing and prayer and baby pigmy. Hoping you have a great comfortable 9 months ahead!!

I thought I was ready to go back to work but I'm sitting at the doctors trying to hold tears back because of course a woman with a baby has to sit right next to me ...typical! It's strange how you get a delayed emotional reaction to things


----------



## patbaz

Congrats wing and a prayer have a happy healthy 9months huni x

Angie on last failed tx it took three weeks to at to show for me but I would have irregular proofs anyway x


----------



## cat64

Sorry bad news from me... I miscarried however no one will scan me to confirm both embryos lost so I have to go through the ordeal of taking meds until they can fit me in!! 15.1.14!!! Soul destroying experience. Being admitted to hospital doesn't count apparently x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

That's disgusting cat64 that they're making you wait that long. I sent a complaint to my hospital after my miscarriage as they said they wouldn't offer blood tests 'just for reassurance' I work for the nhs so wouldn't complain lightly but I was devastated and they didn't care.
I'm so sorry to hear that though hunni big hugs and I really hope you have some positive out of this. My friends sister has ivf and had twins but one didn't manage to survive and yet the other little one is growing happy and healthy so I'm keeping everything crossed for you love.x.x.


----------



## jend0906

Angie - on mybfn cycle it took a couple of days for AF to arrive after stopped all the meds. Sorry you're feeling down, not surprising faced with a baby at the dr's. Can your go sign you off work for a little while?

Cat - so sorry to read your news, I'm familiar with it all too well, including the negative experiences with getting seen. Do you have a local EPU that you could go to? They normally wouldn't scan you so early but if you tell them you have pain (which you more than likely do a anyway), they may just see you. It's disgusting to expect you to wait until the 15th!!


----------



## angie5507

Cat I'm so sorry why don't you go to your local a+e they normally refer you straight to the early pregnancy unit and they will do the blood tests for you. ..well that's what they did for me at St thomas' london


----------



## angie5507

AF has turned up so that took 3 days ...not too bad.. I'm happy because I can be at home in pain instead of work! And the new clinic has arranged an appointment for me on the 6th jan!!


----------



## cat64

Hi ladies, the departments that are not helpful are epu and my own clinic. Had to get on my knees for A&E to sit me on a chair but they eventually referred Me to Gyne. As I'm miscarrying they are performing a heart beat scan on a lady opposite me. More waiting. And then some more. X


----------



## Catf2008

I'm so sorry to hear that Cat  massive hugs to you xx


----------



## angie5507

It just makes me so angry they have no understanding of what we are going through.


----------



## pookiepoo

Oh, cat, I am so sorry. I've been thru a mc and know exactly your pain. I hope your clinic wises up and give you instructions before the 15th


----------



## wing and a prayer

I'm so sorry cat xxx


----------



## cat64

Thank you ladies. Just need to get through this bad patch and try again later in the year. Muchas gracias! X


----------



## patbaz

Cat


----------



## angie5507

Take care cat


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*cat* I'm so sorry. You're going through enough without Drs making life harder. Have you asked your G.P. For an emergency appointment? They may be able to insist on a scan or at least instructions before the 15th. I can't believe how badly you're being treated, my heart really goes out to you hon


----------



## FreyaRun

Cat64, I'm so sorry, love!! Sounds really wrong, you need support and someone who listens and can tell you what's going on?  And to do a heartbeat scan in front of you? Wt??  Really feel for you.  . Xoxo

Fingers and toes!!  Yayayaya!  Congrats .  Best of luck with everything!!


----------



## fellybabe

Am so sorry *cat64*, this must be very hard on you..so sad.

Am really getting scared too....


----------



## fellybabe

*wing and prayer* ..congrats and have a great healthy 9 months ahead.

*angie* am so sorry.


----------



## angie5507

Fellybabe why are you scared?


----------



## trina123

Ladies i have to wait can i not go to next hospital not tell them anything and see what they do cos i cant take this anymore noone gives me straight answers just these things happen well that doesnt make me feel any better


----------



## angie5507

Trina I'm a firm believer of doing whatever u need to!


----------



## patbaz

Trina do what you need to. I would def go to another hospital and tell them you're in pain and pregnant and I'm sure they will do something x


----------



## angie5507

Ladies I called the clinic on the 28th to give them my result. They said they would call me back to arrange a follow up but they haven't I feel a little annoyed by this almost as though they don't really care ...am I being too sensitive?


----------



## LaraLoo

Hey *angie5507*, I completely understand where you're coming from especially if you are hoping to go back into a new cycle of treatment straight away but I think the issue is the Christmas break. Is your clinic open this week? If so give them another ring to chase them up and try not to take it too personally. xo


----------



## angie5507

Hey lara yes they are open. The person took all of my details and said they would call me the following day to arrange a follow up. Well I'm not returning to that clinic so that ok. 
Does anyone know how long I will have to wait to start a new cycle is it a standard 3 months. I also sort of realise I maybe shouldn't be asking these things on this thread does anyone know where I should be lol I'm lost


----------



## LaraLoo

I've heard some clinics advise to wait a few months and others, including mine, will try straight away as there is a higher chance of success with all the immune meds that have built up in my system over the last few months.  That said every case is different and would depend on if you are using your own eggs and need stims or if you need to wait for a donor cycle to sync with yours etc so I would advise you speak to your new clinic and see what they recommend for you personally.


----------



## fellybabe

@*Angie, * am scared of miscarriage... I don't know how I will handle one.
Because am so loving this pregnancy now. Am not negative...


----------



## patbaz

Angie there is a bfn thread huni. My clinic say after a fresh cycle min 3 periods but after FET ok to start after 1. Talk with your new clinic
And see what they say!


----------



## FreyaRun

Gosh, I just checked the front page and that's a lot of BFPs for this thread!!  Ya for you all!


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Angie * my clinic says the same as PatBaz, but you've been through a lot physically and emotionally so do give yourself some time out. I know it feels like every minute counts, and it does, but a few weeks won't make much difference to age etc but it can make a HUGE difference to how you cope with this roller coaster. Wishing you luck in the New year 

*Trina* do whatever you need to honey, I hope you get the care you deserve at the next hospital 

*fellybabe* I know what you mean hon, am so aware of all the risks and can't let myself get too excited yet either 

*
Wing and a prayer* congratulations!! See you on the early days thread xxx


----------



## angie5507

Happy New year ladies!!! Thought I would get in early before the Internet crashes with the surge of people trying to send messages at midnight my hopes and prayers for us all is that we have positive happy fruitful new years good luck to all no matter what path your taking lots of love Angie and family xxx


----------



## cat64

Ladies I'm in shock. We had a scan at epu today finally. As you know I've been through hell. Today was to find out if the miscarriage had taken both embryos...... We saw a sac and a heart beat!!!!! Most deffo a BFP! Thank you for your kind words through this horrendous time. I just wanted to share this news on this thread and say this.. Don't give up even when you are faced with bad news!! Happy new year to all x


----------



## patbaz

Cat that's amazing news huni. Congratulations x


----------



## fellybabe

Congrats *cat*


----------



## CrazyHorse

Cat64, that is the most wonderful news -- I really needed to hear that right now. Wishing all you ladies the best for 2015!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congratulations cat I'm so glad there's a strong little baby hanging in there for you and I wish you all the luck in 2015 for a smooth pregnancy. So happy for you.x.x.


----------



## pookiepoo

Great news cat!


----------



## patbaz

Ladies just popping on to say goodbye and wish you all a very happy new year xx


----------



## trina123

Wow cat thats great i cant get scanned till the 6th ive got no symptoms so not very hopeful


----------



## LaraLoo

*Cat64* that's wonderful news!!


----------



## ej11nn

well im out, just got a bfn today! feeling like a failure. i just dont understand why it didnt work this time!!


----------



## trina123

Ej you should never feel like a failure im sorry but i know next year will be your year


----------



## ej11nn

Thank you trina123. Its just hard everytime they tell me its a negative  x


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Oh *Cat* I'm in tears! I am so delighted for you .. What a way to start the New Year congratulations , you must be over the moon!!  

*Ej* my love I'm so sorry, please don't feel like a failure - we've all been there and it's not your fault. please take care of yourself and try to stay strong 

*Patbaz * Happy New Year my love and thank you for all your support  cxx


----------

